# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الموسوعه العلميه للأم الحامل وما بعد الولاده وكيفية تربية الأطفال

## بنوتة توتة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



هلا وغلا بكل أخت حامل دخلت على الموضوع وكل أم يسرها التعرف عن هذه الموسوعه 

وبمحتواها .. طبعاً أريد أخباركن بأن الموسوعه طويله قليللاً 

وعلى بركة المولى نبدأ ونقول كما كنا نقول ولا نزال نقول 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لكن خالص التحيه والإحترام من أختكمـ بنوتة توتة،،،*

*للأمانه*
*منقول*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*من أجل حمل صحي!* 


*




الغذاء السليم خلال الحمل: 

عندما تكونين حامل أنت حقاً تأكلين "لاثنين"، ولكن لا يعنى ذلك أن تأكلى ضعف الكمية التى كنت تتناولينها من قبل كما يعتقد البعض. أهم شئ تتذكرينه هو أن أى شئ تتناولينه يمر مباشرةً على طفلك، فتأكدى من عدم تناول الأشياء الضارة بك أو به واحرصى على تناول ما هو صحى لكما.

إن الزيادة المعقولة فى الوزن وليست الزيادة المفرطة ضرورية لصحة طفلك، فبشكل عام يزيد وزن الحامل من 10 إلى 15 كج خلال فترة الحمل. مع تطور الحمل تناولى عدد أكبر من الوجبات الصغيرة يومياً بدلاً من تناول وجبتين أو ثلاث وجبات كبيرة، بهذه الطريقة لن تثقلى على معدتك التى انكمشت بسبب نمو الرحم، كما ستكونين أقل عرضة لعسر الهضم.
القاعدة العامة أن الأطعمة تكون قيمتها الغذائية أعلى دون طهى، فركزى على تناول الأطعمة الطازجة كلما أمكنك ذلك، ولا تفكرى فى اتباع ريجيم. فإذا تناولت الغذاء السليم لن تكون زيادتك فى الوزن دائمة، بل قد تجدين أن عاداتك الغذائية الصحية الجديدة التى اكتسبتيها خلال فترة الحمل تساعدك على أن تكونى أرشق بعد الولادة عما كنت قبل الحمل. اسألى طبيبك عن توجيهاته الخاصة لك...

ولكن إليك بعض النصائح والمحاذير العامة بخصوص التغذية السليمة أثناء الحمل:

النصائح: 
البروتينات: 
أثناء الحمل تكون احتياجاتك للبروتينات ضعف احتياجاتك لها قبل الحمل. توجد البروتينات فى اللحوم الحمراء، الأسماك، الدجاج، الجبن الصلبة مثل "الجودة" و"الفلمنك"، البيض المسلوق، البقول (مثل العدس، الفول، والحمص)، والمكسرات. 

الكالسيوم: 
يزيد احتياجك من الكالسيوم فى الحمل بنسبة 50% خاصة فى الشهرين الأولين عندما تبدأ أسنان وعظام الطفل فى التكوين. الأطعمة الغنية بالكالسيوم تتضمن اللبن، ومنتجات الألبان مثل الزبادى والجبن. ستحتاجين إلى 4 أو 5 حصص يومياً (الحصة تعادل كوب من اللبن أو كوب من الزبادى أو 30 جرام جبن). اختارى المنتجات الخالية من الدسم أو قليلة الدسم. يوجد الكالسيوم أيضاً فى السردين، الجرجير، السبانخ، المكسرات، والبامية. 

الألياف: 
تساعد على مقاومة الإصابة بالإمساك أثناء الحمل. توجد الألياف فى الخبز البلدى، الخبز البنى، الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة، البقول، الفول، الفاصوليا البيضاء، والمكسرات. 

حمض الفوليك: 
تقول الأبحاث أن حصولك على كمية كافية من حمض الفوليك قبل الحمل وخلال الشهور القليلة الأولى من الحمل يمكن أن يقلل من احتمال ولادة طفلك بأنواع معينة من عيوب العمود الفقرى. يوجد حمض الفوليك فى السبانخ، عصير البرتقال الطازج، الفول، العدس، والفول السودانى. كثير من الأطباء يصفون حمض فوليك تكميلى، فاسألى طبيبك عنه. 

الحديد: 
تحتاجين إلى كمية أكبر من الحديد لتلائم كمية الدم المتزايدة فى جسمك. اللحوم الحمراء هى أحد أفضل المصادر. يمكن أيضاً أن تحصلى على الحديد من الدجاج، المحار، التونة، الزبيب، المشمش، القراصية، الخرشوف، الجرجير، والسبانخ. 

النشويات: 
تساعد على تخفيف غثيان الصباح. أفضل مصادرها الخبز، المخبوزات الجافة، المعكرونة، الأرز، والبطاطس. 

السوائل: 
تناولى حوالى 8 أكواب ماء يومياً أو قد تبدلين بعضها بأكواب من عصائر الفواكه أو الخضروات الطبيعية الغير محلاة بالسكر، أو مشروبات الأعشاب الطبيعية التى ينصح طبيبك بها. اشربى أيضاً يومياً على الأقل نصف لتر لبن مبستر أو استخدميه مع الحبوب، فى الحساء، أو فى عمل الصلصات. 

المحاذير: 
الكبدة بأنواعها واستخداماتها المختلفة.
لأنها تحتوى على نسب عالية من فيتامين "أ" قد تضر طفلك. 

البيض النئ
الجبن الطرى والجبن الروكفور.
لبن الماعز والمنتجات المصنعة منه. 
اللبن الغير مبستر ومنتجاته. 
كل هذه المصادر قد تحتوى على بكتيريا ضارة. 

الكيك، البسكويت، الشيكولاتة.
الأطعمة المملحة.
تحتوى هذه المصادر على دهون، سكر، وملح أكثر من اللازم 

المشروبات السكرية الغازية.
الشاى، القهوة، ومشروب الشيكولاتة.
تحتوى هذه المصادر على السكر و/أو الكافيين. 


التدخين والمشروبات الكحولية.
كلاهما سموم تضر طفلك أضراراً بالغة.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*كيف تتعاملين مع المتاعب الشائعة للحمل؟* 


*




جربى نصائحنا التالية للتعامل مع الآلام البسيطة والمنغصات الشائعة أثناء الحمل ... 

عادةً ما تكون فترة الحمل مدهشة، ولكن نتيجة للتغيرات التى تحدث لجسمك لكى يتوائم مع نمو الجنين قد تعانين من بعض المتاعب البسيطة. لا تقلقى، فغالباً لن تشعرى بكل المتاعب الآتية ولكن إليك كيف تتصرفين إذا ما حدث وواجهت إحداها خلال الشهور التسعة للحمل. 

غثيان الصباح:
أفضل شئ هو أن تتجنبى أى شئ يجعلك تشعرين بالغثيان. فعلى سبيل المثال بعض الحوامل روائح لا تحتمل الطهى مثل الثوم أو بهارات معينة، أو بعض الروائح الأخرى مثل العطور ومزيلات العرق. قد يساعدك أكل بعض البسكويت السادة أو المخبوزات الجافة قبل النهوض من الفراش بعشرين دقيقة. لتجنب الغثيان حاولى، أيضاً لا تأكلى كمية كبيرة من الطعام فى الوجبة الواحدة: كلى 5 أو 6 وجبات صغيرة خلال اليوم بدلاً من 3 وجبات كبيرة. تجنبى الأطعمة الدسمة، الحارة، الحمضية، والمقلية، واشربى بين كل وجبة وأخرى وليس أثناء الوجبة الواحدة كمية وفيرة من الماء. 

الإرهاق ومشاكل النوم:
بعض الحوامل تعانين من الإرهاق الذى لا يفيد معه أخذ قسط أكبر من الراحة أو النوم المبكر، بينما قد تجد أخريات صعوبة فى النوم ليلاً أو تعانين من نوم متقطع. الهرمونات والقلق الزائد قد يكونان وراء الإرهاق ومشاكل النوم. إن إيجاد وضع مريح للنوم فى الفترات المتأخرة من الحمل قد يكون مشكلة أيضاً – تشير بعض الأبحاث إلى أن أفضل وضع للنوم أثناء الحمل هو النوم على جانبك الأيسر مع وضع وسادة بين ركبتيك. استريحى كلما وجدت فرصة لذلك. إذا تسبب قلقك الزائد فى نومك نوماً متقطعاً، ناقشى ما يقلقك مع طبيبك، أسرتك، وأصدقائك. أيضاً لتجنب الأرق، خذى حماماً دافئاً مما قد يريح تعب العضلات ويساعدك على الاستغراق فى النوم مباشرةً. 

الإمساك:
خلال الحمل، يؤدى كل من ضغط الرحم بسبب زيادة حجمه، وكذلك هرمون البروجسترون – الذى يرخى العضلات – إلى بطء عملية الهضم، وأقراص الحديد قد تجعل الأمر أسوأ لأنها أيضاً قد تبطئ النشاط الهضمى. لذلك ننصح بتناول الأطعمة الغنية بالألياف فى الإفطار مثل الخبز المصنوع من حبة القمح الكاملة، البرقوق، أو التين. وتناولى أيضاً الكثير من الخضروات الطازجة الغير مطهية والفواكه مع وجباتك، بالإضافة إلى شرب الكثير من السوائل. قد يكون من المفيد لمشكلة الإمساك تناول كوب ماء ساخن على الريق فى الصباح. وأخيراً لا يجب أن نغفل أهمية التمرينات لتجنب الإمساك، فحاولى ممارسة المشى أو السباحة بعد الحصول على موافقة طبيبك. 

الحموضة:
يتسبب فى الحموضة حمض يفرز فى الجهاز الهضمى يرتفع حتى يصل إلى المرئ وهو ما يعطى الشعور بالحرقان. تعانى الحوامل من هذا الشعور أكثر من غيرهن لأن الجنين يدفع المعدة وهرمون البروجسترون يتسبب فى ارتخاء الصمام الموجود فى أعلى المعدة مما يسمح بمرور هذا الحمض. تعانى الكثير من السيدات من مشاكل عند تناول الأطعمة الحارة، الدسمة، أو تلك التى تحتوى على البصل أو الثوم، فإذا وجدت أن أطعمة معينة تهيج معدتك، فتجنبى تناولها. قد يستطيع طبيبك أن يصف لك دواء للحموضة آمن أثناء الحمل. 

آلام البطن:
بعض السيدات تشعرن أثناء الحمل بآلام فى البطن شبيهة بآلام الدورة الشهرية. تظهر هذه الآلام عندما تشد الأربطة التى تحمل الرحم وهذا أمر طبيعى ولا يجب أن تقلقى منه. قد يساعد استخدام قربة ماء دافئة في تخفيف الألم ، أو محاولة الجلوس أو الرقود مع رفع قدميك لأعلى.

لكن إذا صاحب الألم أعراض أخرى مثل النزيف، حرارة، تشنجات، أو إفرازات من المهبل، قد يكون ذلك إشارة إلى حالة خطيرة مثل الإجهاض أو الولادة المبكرة. فى هذه الحالة، اتصلى فوراً بطبيبك. 

آلام الظهر:
لتجنب آلام الظهر، ارتدى حذاء بكعب منخفض واحرصى على الوضع الصحى عند الجلوس أو الوقوف، فوزعى وزنك بالتساوى على القدمين عند الوقوف. استريحى كلما أمكنك ذلك واثنى ركبتيك عند الرقود لأن ذلك يحد من آلام الظهر. واحرصى أيضاً على أن تكون المرتبة صلبة بالقدر الكافى. ضعى وسادة وراء ظهرك لسند الجزء السفلى من ظهرك عند الجلوس أو القيادة ولا تبقى فى وضع واحد لمدة طويلة سواء وضع الجلوس أو الوقوف. 

تجنبى حمل الأشياء الثقيلة، وعندما تريدين رفع شئ من وضع أسفل، لا تثنى وسطك ولكن انزلى إلى أسفل بثنى ركبتيك مع بقاء ظهرك مستقيماً. اسألى طبيبك عن التمارين الخاصة بتقوية الظهر، الساقين، والبطن، أو يمكنك الاشتراك فى أحد الفصول الخاصة بتمارين الحمل.
إذا كان ظهرك يؤلمك بالفعل، فالكمادات الباردة أو الدافئة على الجزء الذى يؤلمك قد تخفف الألم. 

آلام اليدين والرسغين:
يأتى تنميل الأصابع وآلام الرسغين نتيجة للضغط على عصب رئيسى فى الرسغ، هذا العصب يتحكم فى حركة اليد والأصابع. لتخفيف الألم، استرخى مع رفع ذراعيك، أو حركى أصابعك بسرعة. اثنى وافردى أصابعك كثيراً، ولكى تشعرى براحة أكثر، افردى كفيك مع فتح الأصابع. احرصى كذلك على الأوضاع الصحية للجلوس والوقوف، لأن ارتخاء الرأس والكتفين يجعل الضغط يزيد أكثر على أعصاب الذراعين والرسغين مما يسبب الألم. ولكن اطمئنى، عادةً ما تختفى هذه الحالة بعد الولادة.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*تحاليل الحمل* 


*




تحاليل الحمل التحاليل الخاصة بالحمل هامة للغاية فلا تهمليها! 

هل أنت حامل أو تخططين لذلك؟ إذا كنت حامل، فيجب أن تعرفى أنواع التحاليل المختلفة التى ستقومين بها ومتى ستقومين بها. قليل من الناس يستمتعون بالذهاب للطبيب لكن عندما تصبحين حامل، يصبح من الضرورى استشارة الطبيب، فبذهابك إلى الطبيب أنت تطمئنين على حالة جنينك الصحية خلال المراحل المختلفة لنموه. استفيدى من كل المعلومات الطبية التى يمدك بها طبيبك، استفسرى منه عن كل ما يشغل بالك، وتأكدى من فهمك للإجابات. التحاليل هامة أيضاً لمتابعة حالتك الصحية وكذلك حالة جنينك. تشخيص الحمل فى حد ذاته سهل فهو يتم عن طريق تحليل دم أو بول ولكنك غالباً ستعرفين أنك حامل قبل القيام بالتحليل ومعرفة النتيجة من معمل التحاليل، فأغلب السيدات تعرفن أنهن حامل من انقطاع الدورة الشهرية، الغثيان، الانتفاخ، أو احتقان الثديين.

تنقسم التحاليل الخاصة بالحمل إلى نوعين: النوع الأول هو التحاليل الروتينية التى تتم لأغلب الحوامل، والنوع الثانى هو التحاليل التى تجرى فى ظروف معينة، على سبيل المثال، احتمال وجود مرض وراثى أو إذا شك الطبيب فى شئ غير عادى. سيسألك الطبيب أنت وزوجك العديد من الأسئلة عن التاريخ الطبى لأسرة كل منكما حتى يستطيع استنتاج أى أمر غير عادى إن وجد. 

تاريخك الطبى: 
كونى صريحة وصادقة مع طبيبك، وتأكدى من ذكر أى أنواع حساسية تعانين منها خاصة إذا كانت حساسية من أدوية معينة، وأخبرى طبيبك إذا كنت تدخنين، تشربين أى مشروبات كحولية، تمارسين أى رياضة، أو إذا كنت تتبعين أى ريجيم. كذلك يجب أن يعرف طبيبك كل المعلومات الطبية الخاصة بك، على سبيل المثال إن كانت الدورة الشهرية غير منتظمة، حدوث إجهاض سابق، حمل سابق، وكذلك الجراحات التى ربما تكونى قد تعرضت لها. أى معلومة تعطيها للطبيب عن تاريخك الطبى تكون مفيدة جداً لأن هناك أمراض وحالات معينة تكون وراثية. قد يرغب طبيبك فى أن تقومى بعمل بعض التحاليل الوراثية إذا شك أنك حاملة لحالة مرضية معينة قد تضر بجنينك. يمكن أن يتم علاج بعض الحالات أثناء الحمل – لكن لو كنت تعلمين بوجود أية أمراض وراثية فى أسرتك أو أسرة زوجك يجب أن تخبرى طبيبك بها قبل الحمل. الاستشارة الوراثية قبل الزواج هامة جداً، فسيشرح المختص كل الاحتمالات والمخاطر – للطرفين – إن وجدت. يمكن التعرف على حاملى بعض الأمراض الوراثية مثل أنيميا البحر الأبيض المتوسط،، أمراض العضلات، وال"هيموفيليا" - وهى الميل المتزايد للنزف.

فى حالة السيدات فوق سن 35 سنة، أو فى حالة وجود مرض وراثى فى أسرة أى من الزوجين مثل متلازمة "داون"، يوصى بعمل تحليل “amniocentesis” وذلك لتشخيص أية مشاكل محتملة. هذا الإجراء يتم ما بين الأسبوع ال15 والأسبوع ال18 من الحمل. يتم ذلك الإجراء عن طريق إدخال إبرة فى الرحم ويتم أخذ عينة من السائل الأمنيونى لتحليلها لاكتشاف أى شئ غير عادى – إن وجد. 

زيارتك الأولى: 
خلال زيارتك الأولى للطبيب، توقعى أن يتم الكشف الكامل عليك بما فى ذلك قياس الطول والوزن، وكذلك فحص إن كان هناك دوالى فى الساقين، أو انتفاخ فى الذراعين أو الساقين. كما يتم أيضاً الكشف على البطن، عنق الرحم، والثديين. فى أغلب الزيارات، سيقوم الطبيب بالكشف على جسمك حتى يمكنه تكوين صورة عن أية تغيرات تحدث والتعرف على أية مشكلة فى الحال. سيقوم الطبيب بقياس ضغط الدم فى كل زيارة للتأكد من أنه ليس مرتفعاً أو منخفضاً عن المطلوب، كما سيتم متابعة وزنك للتأكد من أن وزنك يزيد الزيادة المناسبة.

إذا لم تكونى قد قمت بعمل مسح لعنق الرحم خلال ال6 أشهر الماضية، عادةً ما يتم إجراء واحداً فى زيارتك الأولى. يتضمن هذا الإجراء أخذ عينة من الإفرازات الموجودة بعنق الرحم والقيام بتحليلها للاكتشاف المبكر لأى خلايا سرطانية أو على وشك أن تكون، وكذلك لاكتشاف أى شئ غير طبيعى فى الرحم أو عنق الرحم. خلال الفحص سيدخل طبيبك أصابعه فى المهبل للتأكد من سلامته وللتأكد من الوضع الطبيعى للرحم. سيستغرق هذا الإجراء بضع دقائق فقط، ورغم أنه قد يكون إجراء غير مريح إذا كنت متوترة، إلا أنه غير مؤلم. 

التحاليل الروتينية : 
سيتم عمل تحليل بول بشكل منتظم لاختبار وجود سكر (والذى قد يظهر وجود مرض السكر)، وكذلك تحليل بروتينات (للتأكد من أن الكليتين تعملان بكفاءة). إذا كانت نتيجة تحليل البول تنبئ باحتمال وجود مرض السكر، فيجب إجراء تحليل جلوكوز لإعطاء نتيجة أكثر دقة. إنها مسألة شائعة أن تكون نتيجة تحليل السكر إيجابية فى أول مرة خلال الحمل، ويختلف العلاج حسب ارتفاع مستوى السكر.

يمكن أيضاً اكتشاف وجود بكتريا أو صديد من خلال تحليل البول ويبدأ علاج التهابات مجرى البول لو أثبت التحليل وجود أى منهما.

سيتم إجراء تحليل دم فى أوقات مختلفة أثناء الحمل للتأكد من عدة أشياء. يتضمن ذلك تحاليل دم كاملة، وتحليل RH، اختبار الأنيميا، وربما تحليل التهاب الكبدى "أ" و"ج".

تحليل ال"توكسوبلازموزيس" 
هام وضرورى للغاية. ال"توكسوبلازموزيس" هو عدوى تنقل للإنسان عن طريق اللحوم النيئة، أو عن طريق فضلات القطط. بالرغم من أن وجود ال"توكسوبلازموزيس" أمر شائع ولا يسبب قلق فى عدم وجود حمل إلا أنه قد يسبب أضراراً بالغة إذا أصيبت به الحامل وانتقلت العدوى للجنين على سبيل المثال وفاة المولود، الإجهاض، كما قد يسبب للمولود عمى، صمم، صرع، أو أضرار بالمخ. بالرغم من خطورة عدوى ال"توكسوبلازموزيس" أثناء الحمل إلا أن ذلك نادراً ما يحدث. سيظهر التحليل إذا كانت السيدة مصابة أو معرضة للإصابة بالعدوى، وهو عامل هام لتحديد إذا ما كانت هناك خطورة على الحمل أم لا.

تحليل ال"روبيللا":
يظهر إذا كانت لديك أجسام مضادة كافية أم لا لحمايتك من احتمال الإصابة بالمرض الضار الحصبة الألمانية. إن مرض الحصبة الألمانية له تأثير بالغ الضرر ودائم على الجنين إذا ما تعرضت له الأم ولم تكن قد أخذت تطعيم ال MMR (الغدة النكافية، الحصبة، والحصبة الألمانية).

هناك التحليل الثلاثى الذى يتم ما بين الأسبوع ال15 وال20 من الحمل وهو يظهر بعض الحالات مثل الspina bifida (وهو تشوه فى العمود الفقرى)، متلازمة "داون" (وهو عيب وراثى فى الكروموزومات)، وبعض عيوب الكروموزومات الأخرى.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*الحمل وعلاقتك بزوجك* 


*




يتفق الأطباء عامةً على أن الممارسة الجنسية أثناء فترة الحمل تعتبر آمنة إلا فى حالة وجود مشاكل صحية لدى الزوجة مثل حدوث إجهاض فى حمل سابق، أو حدوث نزيف أو نزول نقط دم فى الحمل الحالى. فإذا لم يحذرك طبيبك من ممارسة علاقتك الجنسية مع زوجك، يمكنك الاستمرار فى الاستمتاع بهذه العلاقة الحميمة. لكن يختلف الأمر من سيدة إلى أخرى فى هذا الخصوص كما قد يختلف الحال من حمل لآخر حتى بالنسبة لنفس السيدة، فبعضهن تجدن رغبة فى هذه العلاقة بينما قد لا تهتم أخريات بها. تنقسم فترة الحمل إلى 3 مراحل محددة، لكل منها تحدياتها. 

الثلث الأول من الحمل 

السيدات الحوامل لا تكون لديهن دائماً الرغبة فى ممارسة العلاقة الجنسية خلال هذه المرحلة من الحمل حيث يتضاعف مستوى هرمونى الإستروجين والبروجستيرون. غثيان الصباح الذى يحدث نتيجة محاولة تكيف الجسم مع ارتفاع مستويات الهرمونات لا يشجع على الشعور بهذه الرغبة. من الأسباب التى تؤدى أيضاً إلى عدم الشعور بالراحة، ألم الثديين والرغبة المتكررة فى التبول (نتيجة ضغط الرحم على المثانة). 

الثلث الثانى من الحمل 

بعد مرور الشهور الأولى المضطربة من الحمل، تصل السيدات إلى مرحلة من التوازن حيث تشعرن بالسعادة وتصبحن أكثر نضرة. كثير من السيدات تشعرن بزيادة رغبتهن الجنسية فى تلك المرحلة نتيجة الحالة النفسية الجيدة التى تشعرن بها، هذا بالإضافة إلى زيادة إفراز هرمون الأوكسيتوسين الذى يحسن الحالة المزاجية ويحد من الشعور بالاكتئاب. 

على الجانب الآخر، بعض الأزواج قد يشعرون بالخوف على الجنين، فهم قد يشعرون بالقلق من إيذاء الجنين أثناء العلاقة الجنسية بالرغم من أن الجنين يعيش بالفعل فى أمان فى الكيس الأمنيوسى والرحم. البعض الآخر يبدءون فى النظر إلى زوجاتهم على أنهن أمهات وقد تتعارض هذه الصورة فى أذهانهم مع صورة الزوجة المرغوب فيها. 

الثلث الأخير من الحمل 

فى أغلب الحالات، يمكن ممارسة العلاقة الجنسية بشكل آمن حتى الولادة، ولكن المرحلة الثالثة قد يكون لها بعض الصعوبات على الزوجين. إن تزايد وزن الجنين قد يؤدى إلى شعور السيدة الحامل بالكثير من المتاعب الجسدية، مثل آلام الظهر والأرق. قد تجد بعض السيدات صعوبة فى النوم لعدم إيجاد وضع مريح لهن أثناء النوم. أيضاً قد تعانى فى أحيان كثيرة السيدات من الحموضة بسبب ضغط الرحم على المعدة، ولأن هرمون البروجستيرون يزيد من ليونة صمام المرئ مما يؤدى إلى صعود أحماض المعدة لأعلى، وبالطبع فإن هذه المتاعب لا تساعد على الشعور بالرومانسية. 

بعد الولادة 

تعتمد سرعة عودة الرغبة الجنسية للأم لسابق عهدها بعد الولادة على نوع الولادة نفسها. عادةً الشفاء من الولادة الطبيعية يكون الأسرع. أما السيدة التي تجرى لها عملية شق العجان (شق فتحة الولادة) فقد يظل مكان الغرز مؤلماً لأسابيع وربما لأشهر. أما السيدات اللاتي تلدن قيصرياً فتحتجن أيضاً وقتاً طويلاً للشفاء. 

ينصح الأطباء بشكل عام بعدم ممارسة العلاقة الجنسية حتى انتهاء نزيف ما بعد الولادة، عادة ما بين 3 أسابيع إلى 6 أشهر بعد الولادة، لكن بعض السيدات قد تجدن صعوبة فى ممارسة هذه العلاقة حتى بعد سماح الطبيب لهن بذلك. 

تؤثر العوامل النفسية على العلاقة الجنسية بعد الولادة، فبعض السيدات تعانين من اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة والذي يمكن أن يستغرق من 3 أسابيع إلى 6 أشهر بعد الولادة، كما يساهم الإرهاق والألم فى زيادة تلك الحالة. حتى السيدات اللاتى لا تصبن بهذا الاكتئاب حتما ستشعرن بالإرهاق لقلة ساعات النوم والمتطلبات المستمرة للطفل الوليد. من الشائع بالنسبة للأمهات الجدد أن تفقدن الرغبة الجنسية وتركزن على الطفل، لكن هذه مرحلة مؤقتة. 

الأم التى تتلقى مساعدة من الآخرين بعد الولادة حتى تتمكن من الاستمتاع ببعض الراحة، سوف تهتم بالعلاقة الحميمة مع زوجها أسرع من الأم التى تعتمد على نفسها فى كل شئ، ودور الأب هنا مهم جداً، فيمكن للأب أن يساعد فى التغيير للطفل، وإطعامه، وإعطائه حمامه، وتهدئته، كما أنه يستطيع تقديم الدعم العاطفى لزوجته. فكلما كان هناك دعم من الزوج لزوجته كلما استعادت هى اهتمامها بهذه العلاقة الحميمة بشكل أسرع. 

من جانب الزوجة، عليها إعطاء بعض اهتمامها لزوجها كما تهتم بطفلها، وأن تشرك زوجها فى رعاية طفلهما. بهذه الطريقة سيقوى الطفل من علاقة الأم والأب بدلاً من أن يصبح حائلا بينهما. بالصبر والتفاهم، يمكن أن تعود العلاقة الحميمة بين الزوجين كما كانت إن لم تكن أفضل. 

تعتبر الممارسة الجنسية أثناء الحمل آمنة إلا إذا كان لديك… 

* سابقة إجهاض أو نزول جنين، أو تعرضك لنزيف فى الثلاثة أشهر الأولى للحمل، أو احتمال لنزول الجنين. 

* ارتفاع ضغط الدم أثناء الحمل. 

* مرض السكر. 

* حالة انزراع المشيمة فى الجزء السفلى من الرحم. 

* تأخر فى نمو الجنين نتيجة لعدم كفاءة المشيمة. 

* احتمال ولادة مبكرة أو تعرضك لولادة سابقة مبكرة. 

* انفجار الكيس الأمنيوسى أو فقدان السدادة المخاطية التى تحمى مدخل الرحم خلال الحمل مما يؤدى إلى وجود احتمال نقل العدوى إلى الجنين، وهذا يحدث قرب موعد الولادة. 

حافظى على علاقتك بزوجك 

*ناقشى مع زوجك كل ما يفرحك وما يزعجك بخصوص علاقتكما الحميمة. أخبريه إذا شعرت بالقلق أو التعب أو الألم وشجعيه على إشراكك فى أحاسيسه ومشاعره. 

*يمكن أن تكون بعض الأوضاع أثناء العلاقة الجنسية فى فترة الحمل وبعد الولادة أكثر راحة للسيدة كأن تكون هى الأعلى أو على جانبها. 

*استعيدى علاقتك الحميمة بزوجك بالتدريج بعد الولادة ولا تفعلى شئ لا ترتاحين له. 

*إذا كنت لا تشعرين بارتياح لممارسة العلاقة الجنسية بسبب وزنك الزائد أو بطنك الكبيرة بعد الولادة، اتخذى خطوة إيجابية واسألى طبيبك عن نظام غذائى وتمارين لتعودى إلى طبيعتك. 

* حتى إذا لم تريدى ممارسة العلاقة الجنسية، حاولى أن تشعرى زوجك باهتمامك بطرق أخرى وأكدى له أنكما ستعودان كسابق عهدكما فى النهاية.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*الحمل خارج الرحم* 


*




لا أحد يعلم السبب الحقيقى وراء حدوث الحمل خارج الرحم، لكن قد يحدث ذلك لأى سيدة وهو أمر قد يهدد حياتها. اقرئى لتعرفى أكثر عن هذا الموضوع. 

يحدث الحمل خارج الرحم عندما تبدأ البويضة فى النمو خارج الرحم، وإذا لم يتم اكتشاف هذا الأمر مبكراً، قد يؤدى إلى انفجار قناة الفالوب وهو ما يعرض خصوبة السيدة بل وحياتها للخطر. هذا النوع من الحمل يبدأ كأى حمل آخر، ولكن البويضة أثناء رحلتها من قناة الفالوب إلى الرحم يحدث خطأ، ولسبب غير معروف لا تزرع البويضة فى الرحم ولكن فى جدار قناة الفالوب. وأحياناً ولكن بنسبة أقل يحدث أن تزرع البويضة فى عنق الرحم، أو فى المبيض، أو فى منطقة البطن. هذا النوع من الحمل يحدث عادةً نتيجة انسداد قناة الفالوب أو نتيجة حدوث ضرر بها، وقد يرجع السبب للتاريخ الطبى للأم، لكن لا يعرف دائماً السبب القاطع وراء حدوث هذه الحالة. 

الأعراض 
تبدأ الأعراض فى وقت ما فيما بين الأسبوع الرابع والأسبوع العاشر من الحمل، وعادةً تحدث بين الأسبوع السادس والأسبوع السابع. إذا كنت تعانين من الأعراض الآتية، الجئي إلى طبيبك فى الحال. تقول د. نيفين الحفناوى – طبيبة أمراض النساء والتوليد – أنه قد يكون من الصعب تشخيص الحمل خارج الرحم، وتوضح قائلة: "يجب أن يكون الطبيب شديد الدقة لأن السيدات لا تشعرن دائماً بجميع الأعراض." 

* آلام فى البطن 
الآلام المصاحبة للحمل خارج الرحم قد تكون شديدة وقد تكون فى ناحية واحدة فقط من البطن. 

* حدوث نزيف 
قد يحدث نزيف وقد تطول مدته، وقد يكون أقل أو أغزر من الدورة الشهرية المعتادة، والدم عادةً يكون أغمق وخفيف. 

* مشاكل المثانة والتبرز 
آلام عند التبول أو التبرز. 

* هبوط شديد 
شعور بدوران وعدم اتزان غالباً يصاحبه شعور بأن هناك شئ غير طبيعى. 

* تأخر الدورة الشهرية أو عدم نزولها 
أحياناً يعطى تحليل الحمل نتيجة إيجابية ولكن هذا لا يحدث دائماً. تقول د. نيفين أن إجراء أشعة الموجات فوق الصوتية فى وقت مبكر أمر ضروري للغاية للتأكد من أن البويضة زرعت بشكل سليم فى الرحم. 

* آلام فى الكتف 
قد تكون فى كتف واحد فقط. 

* غثيان وإسهال 

مَن المعرضات للحمل خارج الرحم؟ 
إن أى سيدة تمارس العلاقة الزوجية وفى سن يسمح بحدوث حمل يمكن أن يحدث لها حمل خارج الرحم، ولكن هناك بعض العوامل التى قد تجعل مثل هذه الحالة أقرب إلى الحدوث. من العوامل التى تجعل السيدة أكثر عرضة لحدوث الحمل خارج الرحم: أمراض التهابات الحوض، أورام الرحم، إجراء جراحة سابقة فى منطقة البطن، وجود لولب، وكذلك تناول السيدة لحبوب منع الحمل التى تعتمد على هرمون البروجسترون فقط. توضح د. نيفين قائلة: "إن أى لولب يمكن أن يجعل السيدة عرضة لحدوث حمل خارج الرحم، لكن بشكل خاص اللوالب وحبوب منع الحمل التى تحتوى على هرمونات، تبطئ من الحركة الطبيعية لجدران قنوات الفالوب وهو ما يجعل احتمال زرع البويضة فى قناة الفالوب أكبر من احتمال وصولها إلى الرحم." 

العلاج 
رغم أن البعض قد يعتقد أن الحمل يمكن نقله من قناة الفالوب وزرعه مرة أخرى فى الرحم إلا أنه حتى الآن لا يمكن تحقيق ذلك. الحل الوحيد لإنهاء هذه المشكلة التى تعرض حياة السيدة للخطر هو إنهاء الحمل. أحياناً يوصف دواء لإنزال الحمل، وفى حالات أخرى يتطلب الأمر التدخل الجراحى سواء عن طريق المهبل أو عن طريق فتح البطن. عادةً يعتمد نوع العلاج على المرحلة التى وصل إليها الحمل. إذا تم اكتشاف الحمل مبكراً، يقل احتمال اللجوء للجراحة، أما إذا كانت السيدة فى حالة حرجة، قد يكون اللجوء للجراحة ضرورياً لإنقاذ حياتها. 

فترة النقاهة 
بعد إنهاء الحمل، تعود الدورة الشهرية للسيدة خلال 6 أسابيع رغم أنها قد لا تكون طبيعية تماماً – قد تكون أغزر، أو أخف، أو أكثر ألماً من المعتاد، لكن الدورة التالية غالباً ما تكون طبيعية أكثر. إذا تعرضت السيدة لجراحة، قد تكون هناك بعض آلام فى الحوض أو بعض الآلام عند التبويض، لكن ستختفى هذه الآلام فى النهاية. بعض السيدات قد تعانين من انتفاخ وهو يختفى خلال 6 أسابيع. بالنسبة لبعض السيدات تشعرن بألم بسيط فى الثديين. 

الخصوبة 
عادةً لا يؤدى الحمل خارج الرحم إلى عقم إلا إذا كانت قناة فالوب واحدة هى التى تعمل وأصيبت بضرر كنتيجة للحمل خارج الرحم. تقول الإحصائيات أن 65% من السيدات اللاتى تمررن بتجربة الحمل خارج الرحم، يمكن أن تحملن مرة أخرى خلال 18 شهر.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*ماذا تعرفين عن جسمك؟* 


*




اعرفي كيف يعمل جهازك التناسلي! 

لكل امرأة جهازها التناسلي الخاص بها والذي يميزها كأنثى. هذه هي نعمة الخالق التي تجعل الحياة تستمر على هذه الأرض. لكن الكثير من السيدات معلوماتهن محدودة عن هذا الجهاز المميز لأنه يوجد داخل أجسامهن ولا تستطعن رؤيته بأعينهن. لكن من المهم أن تفهمي كيف يعمل جسمك لأن ذلك سيساعدك على فهم التغيرات التي تشعرين بها خلال المراحل المختلفة لدورتك الشهرية، وأيضاً لمعرفة أنسب الأوقات لحدوث الحمل، وكذلك لملاحظة حدوث أي شئ غير طبيعي، كما أنك أيضاً ستشعرين بثقة أكبر عند مناقشة طبيب أمراض الناس في أي أمر يخصك.
يوجد جهازك التناسلي في منطقة الحوض وهو يتكون من عدة أعضاء بدءاً من فتحة المهبل إلى أعلى. 

*المهبل 
المهبل هو أنبوبة عضلية طولها يتراوح من 6 إلى 12 سم (يختلف الطول من امرأة لأخرى) وتمتد من فتحة المهبل إلى عنق الرحم. هذا العضو خاص بممارسة العلاقة الجنسية بين الزوجين كما أنه قناة الولادة التي يولد عن طريقها الطفل. عند النهاية العلوية لهذا العضو يوجد عنق الرحم. 

*عنق الرحم والرحم 
عنق الرحم هو فتحة الرحم، والرحم فهو عضو على شكل ثمرة الكمثرى وفى حجم قبضة اليد، وبالرغم من صغر حجم الرحم إلا أن جداره يتميز بسمك كبير وقدرة عالية على التمدد تسمح باستيعاب جنين كامل النمو. يقوم عنق الرحم بدور "الحارس" الذى يبقى على الرحم مغلقاً. فى منتصف عنق الرحم توجد فتحة صغيرة جداً تسمح بمرور دم الحيض الخارج من الرحم وتسمح بدخول السائل المنوى للزوج إلى الرحم عند الجماع. يقوم أيضاً عنق الرحم بحفظ الجنين داخل الرحم حتى يحين موعد الولادة حيث يتسع بشكل كافى ويسمح بمرور الجنين إلى قناة الولادة. 

*قناتى "فالوب" 
قناتى "فالوب" متشابهتان تماماً وطول كل منهما 6 سم. هاتان القناتان هما المجرى الذى تمر به بويضات المرأة ليتم تخصيبها بالحيوانات المنوية للرجل ثم تذهب بعد ذلك إلى الرحم. تتصل القناتان من ناحية بالرحم ومن الناحية الأخرى تتصلان بالمبيض الأيمن والمبيض الأيسر. 

*المبيضان كل امرأة لها كيسين صغيرين اسمهما المبيضين. كل مبيض بحجم ثمرة الفراولة الكبيرة، ووظيفة المبيضين هى إنتاج، حفظ، وإخراج البويضات، وكذلك إنتاج كل من هرمونى الإستروجين والبروجسترون. تولد كل بنت وكل بويضاتها مخزونة فى مبيضيها، حوالى 400000 فى المجمل. هذه البويضات تظل مستكنة حتى تصل البنت إلى سن البلوغ عندما تبدأ دورتها الشهرية الأولى. 

*الدورة الشهرية 
الدورة الشهرية هى المدة من بداية فترة الحيض إلى بداية فترة الحيض التالية. متوسط هذه المدة هو 28 يوماً ولكن تختلف هذه المدة من امرأة لأخرى حيث تتراوح ما بين 21 و 35 يوماً. 
ما هى هذه الدورة؟ هى العملية التى عن طريقها يستعد جسمك للحمل. ينتج الرحم غشاء سميكاً استعداداً لاستقبال البويضة الملقحة، إذا لم تلقح البويضة، يتخلص الرحم من هذا الغشاء عن طريق دم الحيض. 

اليوم 1 إلى اليوم 12 
اليوم الأول من الدورة هو أول يوم فى الحيض عندما يبدأ الرحم فى التخلص من الغشاء المبطن والبويضة التى لم تلقح فى الدورة السابقة. تستمر عادةً مدة الحيض من يومين إلى 7 أيام ويختلف ذلك من امرأة لأخرى. 
عندما تنتهى مدة الحيض، يبدأ هرمون الإستروجين فى الارتفاع تدريجباً فى جسمك مما يؤدى إلى إعادة تكوين الغشاء المبطن للرحم مرة أخرى باستخدام الأنسجة والدم. فى نفس الوقت يخرج جسمك أنواعاً أخرى من الهرمونات التى تحفز إحدى المبيضين لعمل العديد من الأكياس الصغيرة المليئة بالسوائل (الحويصلات) وكل حويصلة من هذه الحويصلات تحمل بداخلها بويضة. عادةً حويصلة واحدة هى التى تنضج فى النهاية وتفتح وتخرج منها بويضة واحدة لتخصب. 

اليوم 13 و 14 
هذه الفترة هى أكثر الفترات احتمالاً لحدوث الحمل. موجة كبيرة من الهرمونات تدفع الحويصلة لتفتح وتخرج البويضة – هذه العملية تسمى عملية التبويض. تسافر البويضة من المبيض إلى قناة "فالوب" حيث يمكن تلقيحها بالحيوان المنوى للزوج إذا حدث جماع فى هذه الفترة. أقصى مستوى للخصوبة عند المرأة يستمر 24 ساعة فقط بينما يمكن للحيوانات المنوية للرجل أن تظل حية داخل جسم الزوجة لبضعة أيام، فإذا حدث الجماع فى الأيام السابقة لفترة التبويض عند الزوجة يكون لا يزال هناك احتمال لحدوث حمل. 

اليوم 15 إلى اليوم 28 
فى هذا الوقت ينتج جسمك هرمون البروجسترون الذى يساعد على جعل الغشاء المبطن للرحم أكثر سمكاً وإسفنجى لكى يستقبل ويغذى البويضة الملقحة. إذا تم تلقيح البويضة تسافر إلى الرحم وتدخل فى الغشاء المبطن فى اليوم العشرين من الدورة. فى هذه الحالة يتم الحمل وتنمو البويضة الملقحة حتى تصبح جنيناً، لكن إذا لم يتم تلقيح البويضة، ينخفض مستوى الهرمون قبل نهاية الدورة ببضعة أيام مما يؤدى إلى تحلل الغشاء وخروجه من الرحم مع البويضة الغير ملقحة وهكذا تبدأ الدورة الشهرية التالية.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*أعانى من ضغط نفسى! هل سيؤثر ذلك على جنينى؟* 


*




في ظل ضغوط الحياة التي نعيشها، يخطر بأذهاننا سؤال هام وهو كيف يمكن أن تؤثر الحالة النفسية للحامل على جنينها؟ 

إذا سألت طبيبك فغالباً سينصحك بالاسترخاء والبعد عن الضغوط النفسية قدر الإمكان، لكن عادةً لا يدخل أطباء أمراض النساء والتوليد فى التفاصيل النفسية. إذا لم تكن لديك بعض المعلومات النفسية من خلال القراءة، أو ربما من خلال مشاهدتك لبرامج تليفزيونية، فغالباً ستكونين مثل العديد من السيدات التي تضعن اهتمامهن بحالتهن النفسية فى آخر قائمة اهتماماتهن. 

أغلب السيدات الحوامل تهتممن أكثر بحالة الجنين والتجهيزات المناسبة لاستقباله. فهن تهتممن بالأشياء التى تحتجن لشرائها مثل السرير، عربة الطفل، الملابس، .. الخ. وفى ظل هذه الاستعدادات والالتزامات والقلق، تتجاهل الحامل أهمية حالتها المزاجية والنفسية التى تؤثر تلقائياً على الجنين. 

أبحاث الآن أكثر وأكثر تثبت أن العوامل الوراثية ليست فقط هى ما يحدد الطباع المزاجية للطفل ولكن الأهم هى البيئة التى توفرها الأم لجنينها وهو ما زال فى رحمها. فبالإضافة إلى الغذاء المتوازن الذى يحتوى على كل العناصر الغذائية والفيتامينات التى تحتاجها الأم وجنينها، وبالإضافة إلى حرص الأم على مزاولة الرياضات المناسبة للحمل مثل المشي أو تمارين ما قبل الولادة، فإن الحامل تحتاج أيضاً لملاحظة حالتها النفسية. إن التعرض للكثير من الضغوط يؤدى إلى إفراز هرمونات معينة تمر إلى الجنين من خلال المشيمة، وبالطبع فإن آخر ما تريده الأم هو أن تعرض طفلها للقلق والضغط النفسى. 

قد يتسبب فى القلق والضغط النفسي العديد من الأشياء، خاصةً فى ظل الإيقاع السريع للحياة التى نعيشها الآن. قد يكون الضغط النفسي نتيجة للتلوث الضوئي والسمعي، العمل، الأبناء الآخرين، مرض أو وفاة شخص عزيز، لكن تشير الأبحاث إلى أن التعرض إلى بعض الضغوط النفسية المتباعدة لا يضر الجنين ولكن ما يضره هو التعرض الدائم لها. 

تأثير الضغط النفسي على الجنين 

إذا تعرض الجنين داخل الرحم إلى ضغوط نفسية مستمرة، فالأغلب أنه سيكون طفلاً عصبياً، تهدئته صعبة، لا ينام بسهولة، وربما يعانى من نشاط مفرط، وقد يعانى أيضاً من نوبات مغص. تقول إحدى المقالات التى نشرت فى WebMDHealth أن نوبات المغص التى يعانى منها الطفل تكون نتيجة لحالته النفسية وعدم قدرته على تنظيم بكائه. فالطفل يكون لديه حساسية مفرطة تجاه البيئة المحيطة به، ويعكس ردود أفعاله تجاه تلك البيئة أو أى تغيرات تحدث فيها عن طريق البكاء. 

تقول د. كريمة خطاب الأخصائية النفسية للأطفال أن الأم عندما تتعرض لضغط نفسى أو قلق أو اكتئاب فإن حركة الجنين تصبح أكثر نشاطاً وأقل استقراراً، وكلما زاد الضغط النفسى كلما أصبحت حركة الطفل أقل استقراراً لأن الطفل بدلاً من أن يهنأ بنوم هادئ وآمن، تقوم الهرمونات التى تدخل له من خلال الرحم بإزعاجه. 

وتقول د. جانيت ديبيترو – أخصائية النمو – أن الجنين يستجيب للحالة النفسية السلبية للأم والتى تؤثر بدورها سلبياً على حالته هو النفسية. وتوضح د. جانيت قائلة: نحن عادةً نعتقد أن شخصية الطفل ترجع إلى العوامل الوراثية، لكن أعتقد أن جزء كبير منها يعود إلى البيئة التى توفرها الأم للجنين وهو لا زال داخل رحمها." 

تشير إحدى الدراسات إلى أن الأمهات اللاتى تتسم حياتهن بالمنافسة والعمل، واللاتى يتسم سلوكهن بالسرعة فى الأداء، والتصميم على التغلب على المشاكل غالباً ما يكون أطفالهن لهم نفس الحالة النفسية، أى يكونون أطفال حادين، متنبهين، وردود أفعالهم قوية تجاه البيئة التى يعيشون فيها، ولكن لا يعنى ذلك بالضرورة أن يكونوا كثيري البكاء وتهدئتهم صعبة. 

استمتعى بالحمل! 

الحياة فى القاهرة تعتبر تحدياً، لكن بالرغم من زحام البشر، زحام السيارات، والمهام الكثيرة التى تقوم بها الأم فى ظل ضيق الوقت، إلا أنه يمكنك الاستمتاع بحملك. ضعي في اعتبارك النصائح الآتية: 

*إن قلقك على حملك أو على جنينك سيزيد من ضغطك النفسى، فاسألي طبيبك عن كل ما يدور بذهنك من تساؤلات. 

*اقرئى قدر الإمكان، فستساعدك القراءة على الاسترخاء. 

*مارسى رياضة مناسبة، فالرياضة لن تفيد فقط الدورة الدموية والعضلات (خاصةً منطقة الحوض التي تحتاج للتقوية لتسهل الولادة)، ولكن تساعد الرياضة أيضاً على رفع روحك المعنوية. اليوجا رياضة ظريفة، فهي لا تساعدك فقط على الاسترخاء، ولكنها تريح أيضاً آلام الظهر .

* اشركى زوجك أو المقربين إليك فى أحاسيسك خاصةً مشاعر الغيظ أو الضيق، فهذه المساندة المعنوية ستساعدك نفسياً. 

*احتفظى بنوتة مذكرات، فذلك يساعدك على كتابة الأنشطة اليومية التي تقومين بها والفضفضة عن مشاعرك خاصةً إذا كنت من النوع الذي يجد صعوبة فى الفضفضة مع الآخرين. 

*إذا عرض المحيطون بك عليك المساعدة وأرادوا الترفيه عنك، اسمحى لهم بذلك، فأنت تستحقينه! 

*أهم شئ هو أن تكونى سعيدة! فكلما كنت أكثر سعادة، كلما كان جهازك المناعى أقوى لك ولطفلك. انتهزى أى فرصة للسعادة واستمتعي بها. 

لا تنسى أنك عاملاً فعالاً في كل ما يخص طفلك الجميل الذى نتمنى أن يكون طفلاً هادئاً ويتمتع بصحة جيدة.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*احمى نفسك وجنينك من الحصبة الألمانية وأضرارها!* 


*




أنت حامل وغالباً هذا أجمل خبر سمعتيه فى حياتك! أنت لا تطيقين الانتظار حتى ترين مولودك الجديد وفجأة تبدأ الأسئلة تدور فى ذهنك. هل أنت حامل فى بنت أم فى ولد؟ ماذا ستسمينه؟ ما الذى تحتاجين لشرائه؟ وأهم شئ هل سيكون الطفل بصحة جيدة؟

أغلب السيدات هذه الأيام تحرصن على الالتزام بواجباتهن أثناء فترة الحمل وذلك لكى يتمتع أطفالهن بصحة جيدة. فهن يأكلن جيداً، ينمن جيداً، ويلتزمن بكل ما ينصحهن به الأطباء. لكن هل تعلمى أن هناك محاذير يجب أن تضعيها فى الاعتبار قبل الحمل لكى تحمى صحة طفلك؟ أحد أهم هذه المحاذير هو أن تعرفى كل ما يمكنك معرفته عن الحصبة الألمانية. 

يتسبب فى مرض الحصبة الألمانية فيروس يسمى "روبيللا". هذا الفيروس ينتقل من الشخص المريض إلى الشخص الآخر عن طريق السعال، العطس، والكلام. لكن يكون المرض أكثر خطورة عندما ينتقل من الحامل إلى الجنين عن طريق المشيمة، وذلك لأن الفيروس يؤدى إلى عيوب خلقية خطيرة فى الجنين. 

يمكن للحصبة الألمانية أن تصيب الأطفال أو الكبار. أغلب الناس يشفون سريعاً منها بعد حدوث ارتفاع بسيط فى درجة الحرارة، ورشح جلدى يختفى بعد ثلاثة أيام تقريباً. أحياناً يوجد صداع، ألم فى المفاصل، التهاب فى الحلق، وفقدان للشهية. أحياناً أخرى لا تحدث أى أعراض على الإطلاق. لكن تأثير الحصبة الألمانية على الجنين قد يكون ضار جداً ودائم، ويتوقف ذلك على الوقت الذى تصاب فيه الحامل بالعدوى. إذا أصيبت الحامل خلال الثلاث أشهر الأولى من الحمل، يكون هناك احتمال للإجهاض أو ولادة طفل ميت، أو قد يولد الطفل أصم، أعمى، مريض بالقلب، متخلف عقلياً، أو قد يعانى من أية إعاقات خطيرة أخرى. تقل نسبة خطورة الإصابة فى الجنين كلما تقدم الحمل. إذا أصيبت السيدة بالحصبة الألمانية بعد الأسبوع العشرين من الحمل، فعادةً ما لا يعرض ذلك الجنين للخطر. 

لحسن الحظ، يمكنك حماية طفلك. رغم أن أغلب السيدات لا يذهبن إلى الطبيب إلا بعد حدوث الحمل بالفعل، إلا أنه ينصح بالذهاب إلى طبيب أمراض النساء والتحدث معه عما يقلقك قبل محاولة الحمل. سيرغب الطبيب فى معرفة ما إذا كانت لديك مناعة ضد مرض الحصبة الألمانية أم لا. يوضح د. أحمد شمس – أستاذ أمراض النساء والتوليد بجامعة عين شمس – أنه ستكون لديك المناعة إذا كان قد سبق تطعيمك بالتطعيم الثلاثى MMR ضد الحصبة والحصبة الألمانية والنكاف، أو إذا كنت قد سبق وأصبت بالفيروس وأنت طفلة.

يوضح د. أحمد شمس أن تحليل بسيط للدم سيبين ما إذا كانت لديك أجسام مضادة كافية ضد هذا المرض أم لا. إذا كانت لديك أجسام مضادة كافية، فتكون لديك المناعة ويمكنك حينئذ أن تحملى. ماذا إذا لم تكن لديك المناعة؟ يجيب د. أحمد شمس: "إذا أظهر التحليل نتيجة سلبية، يطلب من السيدة أن تأخذ التطعيم الثلاثى MMRقبل التخطيط للحمل بثلاثة أشهر." 

إذا كنت حامل بالفعل ولم تتحدثى مع الطبيب من قبل فى هذا الخصوص، يجب أن تناقشيه الآن وتقومي بعمل التحليل. يقول د. أحمد شمس: "إذا أظهر التحليل نتيجة إيجابية، فأنت وجنينك فى أمان ولا يوجد احتمال للإصابة. فغالباً ما قد تم تطعيمك من قبل، أو ربما قد أصبت بهذا المرض من قبل دون أن تعرفى، وبذلك أصبح لديك مناعة." يضيف د. أحمد أنه إذا أظهر التحليل نتيجة سلبية، فينصح بتجنب الاقتراب من أى شخص قد يكون مصاباً أو من أى شخص ليس لديه مناعة ضد هذا المرض وخاصةً الأطفال إذ أنهم أكثر احتمالاً للإصابة بهذا المرض. 

أغلب الأطباء لا ينصحون بأخذ التطعيم الثلاثى MMR وأنت حامل. إن التطعيم الثلاثى MMR يتم تحضيره باستخدام فيروس حي ضعيف وهذا قد يعرض الجنين إلى احتمال ضعيف بالإصابة. لكن تبعاً لوحدة اللقاحات والأمراض المستهدفة بالتطعيم - بمنظمة الصحة العالمية يمصر – أن بعض الدول قد قامت بإجراء بحوث وسجلت أن هناك سيدات قد تلقين هذا التطعيم خلال الثلاث شهور الأولى من الحمل، وكلهن وضعن مواليداً بصحة جيدة ودون ظهور أى أثر للمرض عليهن. ينصح الكثير من الأطباء بأنك إذا كنت حامل بالفعل ولم تتلقى التطعيم وليس لديك المناعة ضده بأن تتلقى التطعيم بعد الولادة مباشرةً حتى تحمى نفسك من الإصابة بالحصبة الألمانية خلال أى حمل لاحق. 
الآن بعد أن عرفت كل شئ عن الحصبة الألمانية، يمكنك أن تحمى نفسك وجنينك من هذا المرض، ثم تستمتعى بعد ذلك بتسعة شهور رائعة وأنت تعلمين أنك قد قمت بواجبك تجاه طفلك لكى يكون بصحة جيدة.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*ولادة طبيعية أم قيصرية؟* 


*




بعد مرور شهور الحمل الطويلة، حان الوقت لطفلك أن يرى النور. إذا كان كل شئ على ما يرام فغالباً ستكون ولادتك طبيعية. لكن قد تحتاج الأم تحت ظروف معينة لإجراء ولادة قيصرية. اقرئى لتعرفى ماذا تتوقعين فى كلتا الحالتين. 

الولادة الطبيعية 

بعد المرور بمراحل المخاض المختلفة، سيتسع عنق الرحم إلى أقصى حد وستكونين مستعدة فى النهاية لولادة طفلك. بالنسبة للسيدات اللاتى تلدن لأول مرة، تستغرق عادةً هذه المرحلة حوالى ساعة، ونادراً ما تستغرق أكثر من ساعتين. أما بالنسبة للسيدات اللاتى أنجبتن من قبل، فقد تستغرق معهن هذه المرحلة من 15 إلى 20 دقيقة فقط. 
مرحلة الولادة نفسها مرحلة مجهدة أكثر منها مؤلمة، فهى تتطلب قطعاً من الأم جهداً كبيراً وأى مساندة ستتلقاها الأم ستساعدها. يمكنك أن تطلبى من زوجك أو والدتك أو صديقة قريبة منك أن تحضر معك الولادة، فقد يساعدك المرافق لك بتشجيعك على الدفع فى الأوقات المناسبة أو بتذكيرك بأسلوب التنفس السليم. أحياناً تفضل المستشفيات فى مصر أن يتركك الشخص المرافق لك عند الوصول لمرحلة الولادة نفسها، لكن إذا أوضحت لطبيبك من البداية رغبتك فى بقاء ذلك الشخص معك حتى نهاية الولادة، وإذا لم تحدث أى أمور طبية طارئة، فمن الممكن أن يبقى هذا الشخص معك حتى نهاية الولادة. 

مرحلة الولادة 

رغم أن الرحم يمكنه دفع الجنين عن طريق الانقباضات التلقائية دون بذلك لأى مجهود، إلا أن دفعك يساعد فى عملية الولادة. سيساعدك على التحكم فى الولادة التنفس بعمق قبل كل دفعة ومحاولتك الدفع عندما يكون الانقباض فى ذروته وبذل جهد لإرخاء النصف السفلى من جسمك بعد ذلك.
لا تسترخى سريعاً فى نهاية كل انقباضة لأن الاسترخاء ببطء سيسمح للجنين بمواصلة النزول فى مجرى الولادة. عندما تضغط رأس الجنين على قاع الحوض والمستقيم، ستشعرين برغبة شديدة فى الدفع. غالباً ما سيُطلب منك التحكم فى هذه الرغبة فى البداية لكى تعطى وقتاً للمهبل والمنطقة بين المهبل والمستقيم كى تنفرد تماماً.
سيساعد ذلك على عدم حدوث تمزق وسيجنب الطبيب اللجوء لشق المهبل ليتسع. سيخبرك الطبيب متى يجب أن تدفعى ومتى يجب أن تتوقفى عن الدفع. 
قد تشعرين بلسع أو حرقان حول منطقة المهبل وهو ما يعنى أن رأس الطفل تضغط على الفتحة. بمجرد أن تتمدد أنسجة المهبل تماماً، ستشعرين بتنميل فى هذه المنطقة وهى الطريقة الطبيعية للجسم لتسكين الألم. غالباً ما سيطلب منك أن تتوقفى عن الدفع وأن تأخذى أنفاساً غير عميقة أو تلهثى وتتركى الرحم يدفع الجنين وحده. سيطمئن الطبيب كذلك على الحبل السرى، فلو كان ملتفاً حول رقبة الجنين، فيمكن أن يفكه الطبيب أو قد يفضل الطبيب قصه. 
بدفعة واحدة أخرى، ستخرج رأس الجنين وتنتهى أصعب مرحلة فى الولادة. أحياناً يخرج جسم الجنين كله بدفعة واحدة، لكن غالباً بعد نزول الرأس مباشرةً تتوقف الانقباضات لكى يستريح الجسم قليلاً. سيقوم الطبيب المساعد بمسح وجه الطفل للتأكد من إزالة أى سوائل قد تسد مجرى تنفس الطفل. الدفعة التالية ستخرج أحد كتفى الطفل، يلى ذلك دفعة تالية تخرج الكتف الأخرى. 
سينزلق جسم الطفل بعد ذلك بسهولة. أثناء نزول الطفل سيلف نفسه لكى يعدل من وضعه لكى يخرج بسهولة. سيتلقى الطبيب طفلك ويمسكه جيداً.
بمجرد ولادة الطفل، سيتأكد الطبيب المساعد من عدم وجود سوائل فى الرئتين وستسمعين بكاء طفلك لأول مرة. ستتمكنين من حمل طفلك فى أقرب وقت ممكن كما يمكنك إعطاءه ثديك إذا أردت لكى يرضع. 
غالباً ما ستكون هناك بقايا دم على رأسه وسيكون جسمه مغطى بمادة دهنية بيضاء. قد يكون لون جلد الطفل فى البداية مائلاً للأزرق أو قد تكون رأسه مطولة. لا تقلقى، فكل ذلك طبيعى.
بعد ولادة طفلك، تخرج المشيمة وهى العضو الذى كان يحفظ حياة طفلك طوال التسعة أشهر. غالباً ما ستكونين مشغولة بالنظر إلى طفلك حتى أنك قد لا تلاحظين ما يحدث – على كل حال فهذه المرحلة غالباً ما تكون غير مؤلمة بالمقارنة بالمراحل السابقة. تنفصل المشيمة عن جدار الرحم ثم تخرج من فتحة المهبل ببعض الانقباضات الخفيفة، وقد تجعلك هذه الانقباضات تشعرين برغبة فى الدفع. كل ذلك سيستغرق من 10 إلى 20 دقيقة. يتم فحص المشيمة جيداً للتأكد من خروجها كلها لأنه لو تبقى أى جزء منها، قد يؤدى إلى حدوث نزيف فيما بعد. بعد خروج المشيمة، سيتم فحصك للتأكد من عدم حدوث أى تمزق آخر. إذا لم يكن الطبيب قد قص الحبل السرى أثناء الولادة، سيقوم بقصه بعد نزول المشيمة. 

الولادة القيصرية 

يتم اللجوء إلى الولادة القيصرية إذا كانت الولادة الطبيعية فيها خطورة. يتم عمل فتحة أفقية فى بطن الأم وفى الرحم ويتم إخراج الجنين. تستغرق الولادة القيصرية ما بين 45 إلى 60 دقيقة، يتم إخراج الطفل خلال أول 5 أو 10 دقائق وبقية الوقت يستغرق فى غلق الجرح وتضميده. عادةً تكون الغرز الداخلية من النوع الذى لا يحتاج لفك، والغرز الخارجية يمكن أن تكون من نفس النوع أو النوع الذى يحتاج إلى فك. فى كلتا الحالتين سيكون مكان الجرح بسيطاً. 
يتم استخدام مخدر كلى أو مخدر الإبيدورال لتخدير الجزء السفلى. إذا تم التخدير عن طريق الإبيدورال، فستكونين واعية طوال مدة الولادة وسترين طفلك بمجرد نزوله. 
بالرغم من شيوع الولادات القيصرية وضرورة اللجوء لها أحياناً، إلا أنها تعتبر من العمليات الكبيرة وتحتاج لمدة أطول من الولادات الطبيعية للشفاء. عادةً تحتاج الأم لمسكنات بعد الولادة ويستغرق التئام الجرح بعض الوقت. 

متى يكون اللجوء لولادة قيصرية أمراً ضرورياً؟ 

أهم شئ يجب أن تعرفيه هو أن الولادة القيصرية هى إجراء طبى لحماية حياة الأم والجنين عندما يكون نزول الطفل بالطريقة الطبيعية أمراً غير ممكن. هناك حالات طبية معروفة تجعل اللجوء للولادة القيصرية أمراً ضرورياً، لكن تذكرى أن طبيبك هو الشخص المناسب لتقرير ما إذا كانت حالتك تتطلب إجراء ولادة قيصرية أم لا. 
هناك العديد من الحالات الطبية التى تستدعى اللجوء لإجراء ولادة قيصرية. على سبيل المثال، إذا كانت المشيمة منخفضة يجب إجراء ولادة قيصرية لأن المشيمة فى هذه الحالة تغطى كل عنق الرحم أو جزءاً منه مما يسد طريق خروج الجنين. يتم تشخيص هذه الحالة مبكراً أثناء الحمل عن طريق أشعة الموجات فوق الصوتية التى تمكن الطبيب من تحديد وضع المشيمة. 
هناك حالة أخرى يتم تشخيصها عادةً فى الثلاث أشهر الأخيرة من الحمل وهى أن يكون وضع الجنين غير طبيعى. على حسب وضع الجنين سيقرر الطبيب إجراء ولادة قيصرية تجنباً لحدوث اختناق للجنين بسبب عدم وصول الدم أو عدم وصول الأكسجين أثناء الولادة الطبيعية. 
يكون من الضرورى أيضاً اللجوء إلى ولادة قيصرية إذا كان حجم رأس الطفل لا يتناسب مع حجم حوض أمه. يتم تحديد حجم رأس الطفل بسهولة عن طريق أشعة الموجات فوق الصوتية، فإذا كان حجم حوض الأم صغيراً بالنسبة لحجم رأس الجنين، قد يقرر الطبيب أن الولادة الطبيعية ستكون صعبة إن لم تكن مستحيلة. 
الحالة الطبية للأم تلعب أيضاً دوراً هاماً فى نوع الولادة، فإذا كانت الأم تعانى من أى التهابات تناسلية، يكون من الخطر للغاية أن يولد الطفل عن طريق المهبل.
أيضاً إذا كانت الأم تعانى من مرض السكر أو ارتفاع فى ضغط الدم قد يكون من الضرورى اللجوء للولادة القيصرية لأن آلام المخاض قد تكون مجهدة للغاية بالنسبة لحالتها. وأخيراً إذا كانت الأم قد حملت مباشرةً بعد ولادة قيصرية سابقة، فغالباً ما لا يكون الرحم قد أخذ الفرصة الكافية للالتئام جيداً وقد ينفجر أثناء مرحلة المخاض، لذا يجب إجراء ولادة قيصرية مرة أخرى.
بالرغم من أن كثير من الولادات القيصرية يمكن تقريرها خلال شهور الحمل، إلا أنه أحياناً لا يتم معرفة ذلك مسبقاً ولذا يتم تقريره عند الولادة. 

الشفاء بعد الولادة القيصرية 

تبقى الأم فى المستشفى بعد الولادة القيصرية من 3 إلى 5 أيام، ومعظم الأمهات تبدأن فى الشعور بالعودة لحالتهن الطبيعية بعد أسبوع. ستشعرين ببعض الآلام فى البطن والكتفين وبعض الألم حول مكان الغرز. يتم فك الغرز والتخلص من الضمادة عادةً خلال أسبوع تقريباً، لكن يستغرق الجرح الداخلى حوالى 6 أسابيع لكى يلتئم وسيختفى مكان الجرح إلى حد ما خلال 3 إلى 6 أشهر. سينزل دم من المهبل بعد الولادة القيصرية تماماً كما يحدث فى الولادة الطبيعية. يجب أن تبذلى كل جهدك للعودة إلى حالتك الطبيعية بعد الولادة، لكن ضعى فى اعتبارك الأمور الآتية:

* عند إرضاع طفلك، قد يسبب حملك له مشكلة نظراً لحساسية الجرح. استخدمى مخدات لرفع طفلك لمستوى ثديك.
* يمكنك البدء فى عمل تمرينات خفيفة معينة – اسألى طبيبك عن تلك التمرينات – فى اليوم التالى للولادة، لكن التمرينات الشديدة يجب أن تؤجل لمدة 6 أسابيع. اسألى طبيبك عن التمرينات التى تبدئين بها.
* لا تحملى أى شئ أثقل من طفلك خلال الأربع أسابيع التالية للولادة، ولا تصعدى أى سلالم خلال الأسبوعين التاليين للولادة.
* اجلسى وقفى وأنت مفرودة تماماً، ولا تميلى للأمام.
* عندما تسعلين (تكحين) أو تضحكين، اسندى الجرح بيديك.
* اطلبى من أسرتك وأصدقائك مساعدتك فى أمور الطهى، التنظيف، ومراعاة الأطفال الأكبر سناً.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مرحلة ما قبل الولادة!* 


*




مع اقتراب موعد ولادة طفلك، من المهم أن تشعرى بأكبر قدر من الاسترخاء، ومن وسائل تحقيق ذلك هو أن تعرفى ما هو متوقع حدوثه خلال مرحلة المخاض، وهى المرحلة التى تتصف بحدوث تقلصات ما قبل الولادة. اقرئى الحقائق الآتية للإجابة عن أغلب التساؤلات التى تدور بذهنك.
ماذا سيكون شعورى؟ 
غالباً ما تشعر الأمهات قبل المخاض مباشرةً بمشاعر غريبة أو مختلفة، ويمكن تفسير هذه المشاعر بأنها نتيجة لإفراز الهرمونات التى تؤثر على حالتك النفسية وتزيد انفعالاتك. لا يولد الأطفال دائماً فى مواعيدهم، لذلك استرخى وانتبهى للعلامات الصحيحة. فى حالات كثيرة يولد الطفل الأول متأخراً عن موعده لكن مع كل حمل يصبح الرحم أكثر تقبلاً لهرمون ال"oxytocin" الذى يزيد التقلصات. 
قبل المخاض مباشرةً قد تشعرين بتقلصات خفيفة وبألم بسيط فى الظهر وقد تصابين بالإسهال. يجب أن تبدئى فى الاسترخاء وفى تجهيز نفسك ذهنياً للتقلصات التالية. هذا أمر هام لأن حالتك الذهنية قد تساعد فى تخفيف الألم. 
كيف أعرف أن المخاض قد بدأ؟ 
ستخرج مادة بنية أو بمبة تشير إلى أن السدادة المخاطية التى كانت تحمى مدخل الرحم خلال الحمل قد تم دفعها. رغم أن ذلك قد يحدث فى بعض الأحيان قبل المخاض بفترة طويلة – أحياناً قبله بأسبوعين – إلا أنها إشارة تعلمين منها أن عنق الرحم قد بدأ يتسع وأن جسمك قد بدأ يستعد لولادة طفلك. 
إن انبعاث الماء من عنق الرحم هو علامة من علامات المخاض التى غالباً ما تحدث – ولكن ليس دائماً. يمكن أن يحدث ذلك فى صورة تدفق شديد، أو قد يكون فقط مجرد قطرات. يجب أن يكون السائل فاتح اللون وسيستمر حتى الولادة، ولكن إذا حدث فى أى وقت أن بدأ السائل يميل إلى اللون الأخضر أو الأسود، فيجب إخطار طبيبك فى الحال لأن ذلك قد يشير إلى تعرض الجنين للخطر. 
من العلامات الأخرى لبدء مرحلة المخاض هى حدوث تقلصات خفيفة. اسألى طبيبك متى يجب أن تتوجهى إلى المستشفى. 
كيف تكون التقلصات؟ 
إن التقلصات عبارة عن شد وارتخاء لعضلة الرحم مصحوبة بنوبات من الألم متفاوتة الشدة. التقلصات تجعل عنق الرحم يفتح (أو يتسع) ليسمح بمرور الطفل. كل تقلص يساعد على فتح عنق الرحم أو اتساعه حتى يصل فى النهاية إلى اتساع 10 سم وهى مساحة كافية لخروج رأس الطفل. 
من الأفكار الجيدة أن تقومى بحساب توقيت التقلصات بمجرد بدايتها. احسبى طول مدة كل تقلص وكذلك الفترة بين بداية كل تقلص وآخر. عندما تصل المدة بين معظم التقلصات إلى 5 دقائق (من بداية التقلص إلى بداية التقلص التالى) وتكون مدة كل تقلص 45 ثانية، فيجب أن تكونى فى طريقك إلى المستشفى. 
فى بداية المخاض قد تكون التقلصات شبيهة بتقلصات الدورة الشهرية، وفى بعض الأحيان لا تزيد عن مجرد ألم بسيط فى الظهر. كثيراً ما تشبه موجة من عدم الارتياح بأعلى البطن وتتصاعد لعدة ثوان ثم تخمد تدريجياً. ومع التقلصات قد تشعرين كذلك بتصلب فى عضلة الرحم ثم ارتخاء. 
مع استمرار المخاض، ستدخلين فيما يسمى "المرحلة النشطة" من المخاض حيث ستصبح التقلصات أطول وأقوى وأقرب لبعضها البعض. حاولى إيجاد وضع مريح لك. من الأفضل أن تجلسى أو تقفى لكى تسمحى بوصول كمية دم أكبر إلى الجنين، لكن إذا شعرت بالرغبة فى الاستلقاء، افعلى. التنفس بعمق سيزيد كمية الأكسجين التى تصل للدم وسيساعد ذلك على استرخاء كل جزء من جسمك، كما سيساعد على استرخائك الذهنى. 
مع اقتراب وقت الولادة، غالباً ما ستتوالى التقلصات بشدة. حاولى قدر استطاعتك أن تتنفسى بعمق خلال كل تقلص. قد يشكل الغثيان مشكلة فى هذه المرحلة. 
كيف تكون المرحلة الأخيرة للمخاض؟ 
إن المرحلة الانتقالية هى آخر مرحلة في المخاض قبل أن تبدئى بالفعل في دفع جنينك للخارج. عادةً تعد هذه المرحلة هى أصعب مراحل المخاض. تبدأ المرحلة الانتقالية عندما يكون اتساع عنق الرحم حوالى 8 سم، وتنتهى عندما يتسع عنق الرحم بمقدار يبلغ حوالى 10 سم كاملة، وهنا قد يستمر التقلص لحوالى 90 ثانية. قد يجعلك الألم تشعرين بالغضب وكذلك بعدم الراحة بدرجة كبيرة للغاية، وقد تشعرين بإجهاد، رعشة، وقشعريرة، وقد تشعرين كذلك بضغط على المستقيم. إن كل الأكسجين الموجود فى جسمك مُركزاً الآن على عنق الرحم وعلى الجنين، وقد تشعرين بميل إلى النوم بين التقلصات. 
مع اقتراب التقلصات من بعضها البعض ومع اتساع عنق الرحم، قد يجعل ذلك لديك رغبة فى الدفع. ابذلى جهداً لكى تستمرى فى أخذ النفس بعمق وإخراجه بقوة، وقاومى رغبتك فى الدفع. إذا دفعت قبل أن يتسع عنق الرحم تماماً، قد ينتفخ وبالتالى قد يأخذ وقتاً أطول لكى يتسع تماماً. قد ترغبين فى أن يتوقف المخاض أو قد تشعرين أنك لا تستطيعين تحمل أكثر من ذلك، وقد يزيد توترك مع المحيطين بك. من حسن الحظ أن هذه المرحلة تكون قصيرة وقبل أن تدركى ستجدين نفسك على "التروللى" فى طريقك إلى غرفة الولادة حيث ستدفعين طفلك ليستقبل العالم الخارجى. 
كيف أعرف أننى على وشك الولادة؟ 
مع اكتمال اتساع عنق الرحم، سوف ينتابك شعور لا تستطيعين مقاومته فى ذروة كل تقلص بأنك تريدين دفع الجنين. كما قد تشعرين برغبة فى التبرز، وذلك لأن الطفل يضغط على أعصاب هذه المنطقة. إن الوضع العمودى أو وضع الركوع أو وضع القرفصاء يجعلك تستفيدين بدرجة أفضل من الجاذبية خلال الدفع، ولكن إذا أردت تجربة أى من هذه الأوضاع فيجب أن تناقشى ذلك مع طبيبك خلال زيارات ما قبل الولادة، فقد لا يتقبل الطبيب الفكرة لأنها غير شائعة فى مصر. مهما كان الوضع الذى تكونين فيه حاولى أن تعملى فى انسجام مع رحمك لتحريك طفلك أكثر لأسفل خلال قناة الولادة. وأخيراً سوف تسعدين باستقبال طفلك*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*للأمهات الجدد* 


*




إن الأمومة ورعاية الطفل عملية غريزية… ولكن قد تحتاج الأمهات الجدد لبعض النصائح. إليك بعض المعلومات الخاصة بالأطفال حديثى الولادة واحتياجاتهم خلال الأشهر الأولى. 

*للنوم أسرار 
وضع الطفل للنوم فى غرفة هادئة خافتة الإضاءة يساعد على قضاء ليلة آمنة. 

بعض الأطفال حديثى الولادة يشعرون بالراحة والأمان إذا كانوا ملفوفين "باللفة" فى الأسابيع الأولى لهم، كما يفضلون النوم فى فراش صغير مثل الكارى كوت، حيث يشعرون فيه بالدفء والأمان. 

لا يجب أن ينام الطفل على وسادة إلا بعد بلوغه عامه الأول. 

*بشرة طفلك 
الطريقة المثلى لمنع الالتهابات الجلدية الناتجة عن الحفاظة هى إبقاء الطفل جاف ونظيف، وفى حالة تفاقم الالتهابات يجب عليك استخدام مرهم مضاد للالتهابات، ثم قومى بنزع الحفاظة عن طفلك واتركيه بدونها أطول وقت ممكن. أخبرى طبيب الأطفال المعالج لطفلك عن هذه الالتهابات وإلا سيتفاقم الأمر ولن تستطيعى السيطرة عليه. 

*البكاء 
عكس الاعتقاد السائد، لا تعتبر الاستجابة السريعة لبكاء طفلك نوع من التدليل، فالطفل الذى يبكى لا يريد ببكائه أن يسيطر على أبويه، لكنه فقط يحاول أن يخبرهما بأنه فى حاجة إلى شئ ما. لذا باستجابتك السريعة لطفلك واهتمامك الدائم به خاصة فى الأشهر الأولى الحرجة ستساعديه على الاستقلالية وأيضاً على تنمية لغة التواصل بينك وبينه بلا بكاء. 

البكاء لا يعنى دائماً أن الطفل جائع أو مبلل فأحياناً يقصد الطفل ببكائه أنه فى حاجة إلى الحمل والتدليل لأن ذلك يزيد عنده الشعور بالأمان. 

إذا كان طفلك دائم البكاء فدعى شخصاً آخر غيرك يقوم بإسكاته وتهدئته من وقت لآخر، لأنك إذا كنت قلقة أو متوترة نتيجة لبكائه فلن تنجحى فى إسكاته أو تهدئته. 

*ملابس طفلك 
ليس من السهل عليك أن تلبسى هذا الطفل الصغير ذا الأرجل والأيدى الصغيرة، فقومى بإدخال أصابعك فى طرف الكم وامسكى يد طفلك وأخرجيها من الكم، ستتجنبين بذلك اشتباك أصابعه الصغيرة فى الكم. حاولى استخدام هذه الطريقة عند إلباسه البنطلون أيضاً. 

قومى بخلع ووضع ملابس طفلك قطعة قطعة حتى لا تتركيه عارياً تماماً، فالطفل الذى يشعر بالبرد يكون فى منتهى التعاسة. وبالتالى فمجرد وضعك لمنشفة جافة على بطن طفلك ستساعده على البقاء دافئاً وسعيداً بل وهادئاً أثناء تغيير ملابسه. 

*بداية النمو 
لا تقللى أبداً من قدرات طفلك، فالأمهات اللاتى يتوقعن من أطفالهن أن يكونوا أكثر تقدماً من العادى يستطعن أن يحصلن على نتائج أفضل. على سبيل المثال كثرة التحدث إلى الطفل الوليد يجعله أكثر انتباهاً. 


علقى فى حجرة طفلك شيئاً ينظر إليه وهو فى سريره لكى يبقى سعيداً وتسلى وقته لأطول فترة ممكنة. 

عند الولادة يستطيع الطفل أن يميز بين الأبيض والأسود والأحمر. 

*اعلمى… 
فى الأيام الأولى من حياة طفلك يكون برازه لزجاً ولونه أخضر مسوداً مما قد يسبب لك بعض القلق. لكن هذا النوع من البراز المعروف بال "ميكونيوم" طبيعى وعادى جداً بالنسبة لجميع الأطفال فى هذه المرحلة. وفى خلال أسابيع سيتغير لونه إلى اللون الأخضر البنى، ويكون شبة سائل. أحياناً يكون البراز ممتلئ بالمخاط ومصحوباً بأصوات. سيستمر البراز فى التغيير خلال الأسابيع التالية، فلا تنزعجى لذلك لكن لا تترددى أبداً فى سؤال طبيبك إذا شعرت أن هناك شىء ما يستدعى القلق. 

هناك أطفال يتقيئون بعض اللبن بعد كل رضعة تقريباً. إذا كانت الكمية قليلة فلا داعى للقلق. 

*الحبل السرى، ذلك الحبل المدهش الذى كان يوصل الطعام إلى طفلك أثناء الحمل يبقى لبضعة أيام ثم يتحول بعض فترة إلى اللون الأسود ويسقط تماماً.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*"تسوقى لمولودك الجديد!"* 

*




إن التسوق لمولودك يعد من إحدى المتع التى تصاحب فترة الحمل والولادة. ولكن كم ستدهشين من كم الأشياء التى يحتاجها هذا الكائن الصغير!

الملابس:
·10 فانلات داخلية على الأقل. 
ويتوقف كون الأكمام قصيرة أو طويلة على الوقت الذى ستضعين فيه مولودك. ضاعفى عدد الفانلات التى تشترينها إذا كنت ستلدين فى فصل الشتاء وتفضلين إلباس المولود فانلتين. 
·7 أطقم أو أكثر للنوم (بيجامات أو سالوبيتات) يجب أن تغطى هذه الملابس القدمين فى فصل الشتاء، ولكن تكون مفتوحة من عند القدمين فى فصل الصيف. 
· 6 بافتات أو أكثر. 
· قبعة للصيف أو غطاء رأس صوف للشتاء. 
· 3 أزواج من الشرابات. 
· 2 جاكت صوف للشتاء. 
· 3 أطقم خروج أو أكثر. 
·حفاضات. 
اشترى كمية من الحفاضات – مقاس الأطفال حديثى الولادة - لكن لا تشترى كمية كبيرة لأنك قد تجدين طفلك بعد فترة قصيرة يحتاج للمقاس الأكبر. 

المفروشات:
·3 كوفرتات أو أكثر. 
اختارى أنواع خفيفة يسهل لفها حول طفلك عند حمله. 
· ملاءتان وغطاءان للسرير. 
· مشمع لحماية المرتبة من أى بلل. 
· 2 بشكير للحمام. 
البشاكير ذات غطاء الرأس تكون مفيدة. 
· فوطتان صغيرتان أو أكثر. 
لتنظيف فم الطفل إذا خرج من فمه بعض اللبن.


مستلزمات نظافة الطفل:
· كحول؛ لتنظيف سرة الطفل. 
· صابونة وشامبو (الأنواع الخاصة بالأطفال حديثى الولادة). 
· كريم للوقاية من الالتهابات الجلدية التى تنتج من استخدام الحفاضة. 
· قطن.
· المناديل المبللة الخاصة بتنظيف قاعدة الطفل.
يمكنك أخذها معك عند الخروج حتى لو كنت تفضلين استخدام القطن والماء عند التغيير لطفلك فى البيت. 

كماليات: 
· إسفنجة للحمام. 
· فرشاة شعر ناعمة (خاصة بالأطفال حديثى الولادة). 
·قصافة أو مقص أظافر (خاص بالأطفال حديثى الولادة). 
·تتينة - إذا اخترت استخدامها. 
· مشمع لاستخدامه عند التغيير لطفلك.
· ترمومت. 
· قطارة.
·ناموسية؛ هذه الشبكة تحفظ مولودك من الناموس ومن أى حشرات أخرى. لا تضعى الناموسية قريبة من طفلك، فعندما يبدأ طفلك فى مد يديه أو تحريك قدميه لأعلى، قد يشدها إليه أو تقع عليه وقد تتسبب فى اختناقه. · ببرونات
·لا تشترى ببرونات كثيرة حتى تعرفى إذا كان طفلك سيحتاج لاستخدامها أم لا. 
·فرشاة تنظيف الببرونات.
·أدوات تعقيم الببرونات. 

مشتريات كبيرة: 
·سرير للطفل: أغلب الناس يفضلون اختيار سرير يصلح للطفل لأول عامين من عمره. عند شرائك للسرير ابحثى عن نوع له جوانب ويمكن رفع أو خفض ارتفاعه أو يمكن خفض أو رفع مرتبته لكى يلائم طفلك عندما يكبر. 

· عربة أطفال. 
· كرسى سيارة لطفلك. 
هذا الكرسى ضرورى لأمان طفلك فى السيارة. 
· سرير محمول لطفلك (كارى كوت). 
· بانيو بلاستيك صغير.


مشتريات اختيارية:
· جهاز الاستماع عن بعد (مونيتر). 
· منضدة تغيير. 
· الحمالة التى ترتديها الأم لحمل الطفل. 
· لعبة موسيقية من النوع الذى يتم تعليقه على السرير لتسلية الطفل وتحفيز حواسه. 
· لعب؛ لن يحتاج مولودك الصغير للكثير من اللعب لكن لعبة طرية أو شخشيخة قد تبعث على تسلية وإسعاد الطفل حتى فى الأسابيع الأولى من عمره.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*لا تندهشى من شكل مولودك الجديد!* 


*




تنتظرين مولودك وأنت تتخيلين شكله الجميل وخدوده الممتلئة ولكن حقيقة الأمر أنك تعودين إلى البيت ومعك مخلوق صغير، منتفخ الوجه، لون بشرته غريب، وأحيانا مغطى بشعر أسود! إليك الشكل الحقيقى لمولودك الجديد. 

شعـر الجسـم:
لا يعتبر وجود شعر غامق ناعم على جسم المولود الجديد شئ غير عادى خاصة إذا كان طفلاً مبتسراً، فسوف يختفى هذا الشعر كما ستختفى الأشياء الغريبة الأخرى، ولكن بعد فترة.

الــرأس:
تشكل رأس المولود عند الولادة ربع طول جسمه، وبما أن الرأس تكون كبيرة على مرورها فى قناة الولادة، تتراكب عظام معينة فى الجمجمة أثناء عملية الولادة لتقليل حجم الرأس بشكل مؤقت. هذا هو ما يعطى رأس المولود الشكل المخروطى الذى قد يلاحظه بعض الآباء عند الولادة. هناك بعض الأماكن اللينة فى الرأس تسمى "اليافوخ"؛ وهى ما تسمح بالتغير الذى يحدث فى عظام الرأس. بالرغم من ضرورة الحذر مع رأس الطفل عند التعامل معه، إلا أن العناية العادية لن تضره، فيمكنك غسل شعر المولود الصغير برفق وتصفيفه أيضاً برفق باستخدام فرشاة ناعمة. بمرور الوقت سوف تلتئم العظام وسوف يختفى "اليافوخ" تماماً بمرور الشهر الثامن عشر تقريباً. 

العينان:
قد لا يستطيع الطفل المولود حديثاً أن يفتح عينيه مباشرة بسبب الانتفاخ الذى قد يحدث فيهما نتيجة الضغط الذى يحدث على رأسه أثناء الولادة. لا تحاولى أبداً أن ترغميه على فتح عينيه فسيقوم هو بفتحمها عندما يكون مستعداً لذلك. 

كثير من الأطفال يكون لون عيونهم عند الولادة رمادياً يميل إلى الأزرق، لكن يجب ألا تنخدعى بهذا اللون لأنه قد يتغير. لن تتمكنى من معرفة اللون الحقيقى لعينى طفلك قبل مرور عدة أشهر، عندئذٍ فقط يكتسب الطفل الميلانين، وهو الصبغة الملونة الطبيعية للجسم. 

الأنــف:
تعد الأنف المفلطحة أيضاً من السمات الشائعة فى الأطفال المولودين حديثاً. بمرور الوقت سوف يظهر عامل الوراثة، وببلوغ الطفل الشهر الثامن إلى الشهر الثانى عشر يمكنك معرفة كيف ستبدو أنف طفلك. 

الثديان:
قد تتسبب هرمونات الأم التى تمر عبر المشيمة أثناء وجود الجنين فى الرحم فى جعل ثدى المولود منتفخاً سواء كان المولود ذكراً أو أنثى وهو شئ لا يدعو للقلق. كما يجب ألا ينزعج أيضاً الأبوان إذا وجدا سائلاً لبنياً يخرج من ثدى المولود، ولكن لا يجب أن تحاولى عصر حلمة الثدى، فسوف يختفى اللبن مع الوقت كما أن العصر قد يتسبب فى حدوث التهابات.

الســرة:
سوف تظل بقايا الحبل السرى – وهو خط الحياة بين الأم والطفل أثناء الحمل – على سرة المولود لمدة أسبوع أو أسبوعين بعد الولادة. تكون السرة مصدر قلق كبير لمعظم الآباء والأمهات خاصة الذين لم يسبق لهم الإنجاب. أفضل طريقة للتعامل مع السرة هى إبقاؤها نظيفة وجافة قدر الإمكان. قومى بثنى الحفاضة لأسفل كى لا تبتل منطقة السرة، كما يجب أيضاً تنظيف الأجزاء المتبقية على السرة بالكحول مرتين أو ثلاثة مرات يومياً لإبقائها نظيفة حتى تسقط فى النهاية من تلقاء نفسها. إذا تحول الجلد إلى اللون الأحمر أو إذا خرج منه سائل أبيض رمادى اللون فيجب الاتصال بالطبيب فى الحال. 

الأعضـاء التناسليـة:
قد يصدم بعض الآباء من انتفاخ الأعضاء التناسلية لمواليدهم، هذا الانتفاخ يحدث لكل من البنات أو الأولاد بسبب هرمونات الأم أثناء الحمل. قد تسبب هذه الهرمونات أيضاً خروج بعض الدم البسيط من مهبل المولودة الأنثى وهو ما لا يستدعى القلق.

الجلــد: 
·قد تغطى جلد المولود الجديد مادة شمعية بيضاء. هذه المادة التى يطلق عليها "vernix" تحمى الجلد من السائل الأمينونى الموجود برحم الأم. تختفى أغلب هذه المادة بعد الحمام الأول للطفل. · قد يوجد بقع حمراء خصوصاً على وجه المولود أو بقع غامقة منتشرة فى جسمه، فهما من الحالات المؤقتة. 

· إذا بدأ جلد طفلك يبدو أصفر اللون قد يكون ذلك مؤشراً لإصابة طفلك بصفراء حديثى الولادة، فى هذه الحالة يجب استشارة الطبيب الذى سيصف لك العلاج إذا كان مولودك فى حاجة إليه. 

· بسبب ضعف الدورة الدموية لدى الأطفال المولودين حديثاً قد يتحول إلى اللون الأزرق فجأة جانب من جسم المولود أو يده أو قدمه. قد يسبب لك ذلك بعض الانزعاج إلا أن هذا الأمر لا يستدعى القلق، فما عليك إلا أن تقلبى المولود على جانبه الآخر أو أن تدلكى جسمه برفق لتحريك الدورة الدموية.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*المهنة: أم* 


*




كيف تستمتعين بأن تكونى أماً متفرغة؟ 
الأمومة عمل ممتع ولكن مرهق فى الوقت نفسه، فهى تحتاج للكثير من الصبر، الوقت، الصلابة، والمرونة. فى الوقت الذى تختار فيه بعض الأمهات أن تكن أمهات عاملات، فإن أخريات تفضلن البقاء فى البيت والتفرغ لتربية أطفالهن. إن قرار البقاء فى البيت والتفرغ لتربية الأطفال ليس بالخطوة السهلة خاصةً بالنسبة للزوجة العاملة، لكن أحياناً إدارة البيت تتطلب الكثير من الجهد والوقت حتى أن كثير من الأمهات تشعرن براحة أكبر بمنح كل وقتهن لأطفالهن. المهم هو أن تكونى سعيدة بما تفعلين، والأمر ليس دائماً واحداً بالنسبة لكل الأمهات. فبعض الأمهات تشعرن بعدم القدرة على التأقلم مع مسألة البقاء فى البيت والتفرغ لإدارة البيت ورعاية الأطفال فقط، فى أحيان أخرى قد ينبع الشعور بعدم الراحة من الضغوط الاجتماعية، أو الأسرية، أو المادية. لكن هناك الكثير من الطرق للخروج من تلك المشكلة. 

لماذا قد تشعر الأم المتفرغة بالاكتئاب؟ 
يقول د. تامر الجويلى – مدرس الطب النفسى بجامعة القاهرة: "إن التوقف عن العمل مع التخلى فى نفس الوقت عن الاهتمامات هو السبب الرئيسى وراء شعور الأم المتفرغة بالحزن والاكتئاب." أغلب الشكاوى الشائعة للأمهات المتفرغات تكون لها علاقة بالوحدة، العزلة، والشعور بعدم تقدير الذات، فأغلبهن تشعرن بعدم التمتع بالاحترام والتقدير الكافيين من قبل المجتمع أو حتى من قبل أسرهن.

يقول د. تامر أن قرار الأم بالبقاء فى البيت قد يهز تقديرها لذاتها وثقتها بنفسها، فهى تحسد الأمهات العاملات اللاتى تعملن خارج البيت لأنها تعتقد أن وجودهن فى عملهن يرفع من قيمتهن. تقول داليا – أم لطفلين فى الثامنة والرابعة ولا تعمل: "من الصعب أن أشعر بتقديرى لذاتى وأنا فى مجتمع يمدح ويقدر طوال الوقت المرأة العاملة." وتضيف: "أحياناً أشعر بالحرج عندما أقابل سيدة تستطيع أن تحقق التوازن بين عملها ومتطلبات بيتها، وعندها أتساءل إن كان قرارى بالبقاء فى البيت كان قراراً سليماً أم لا." 

من مميزات عمل المرأة أنها لا تحتاج للتفكير فى إجابة إذا ما سئلت: "ماذا تعملين؟" فهى لن تضيع وقتها فى التفكير فى نظرة الناس لها، فالأم المتفرغة تشعر أن هذا سؤال محرج. 
تقول غادة – أم لطفلين فى الخامسة والثانية: "بالرغم من أننى أشعر بالفخر ومقتنعة تماماً بأن ما أقوم به هو الأفضل لأسرتى، إلا أننى أجد نفسى أحتاج لتبرير سبب اكتفائى بكونى أماً، خاصةً إذا كانت السائلة أم عاملة، فأحب دائماً أن أضيف أننى أكمل دراساتى العليا لأننى أشعر أنه ليس كافياً أن أكون أماً فقط." يقول د. تامر أن أفضل طريقة للإجابة عن هذا السؤال هى أن تجيبى بكل فخر وثقة وتقولى: "أنا أم متفرغة." فأنت لا تحتاجين للاعتذار أو التبرير أو الشرح، وبذكر عملك الذى تقومين به ببساطة وبشكل مباشر؛ فأنت تعكسين بذلك تقديرك لذاتك وثقتك بنفسك. أنت تحتاجين تذكرة نفسك دائماً بأسباب اختيارك لأن تكونى أماً متفرغة ويجب أن تكونى فخورة باختيارك وبالتالى لا يهم حقاً عدم فهم بعض الناس أو تقديرهم لاختيارك.

أحياناً التفرغ الكامل لمتطلبات البيت والأسرة قد يؤدى إلى شعور الأم بالوحدة والعزلة، فأنت تقومين كل يوم بنفس الأشياء وفى نفس المكان، ومع نفس الأشخاص. فأنت تعملين 24 ساعة وإذا حدث وأخذت يوم أجازة فغالباً يكون بسبب المرض. يوضح د. تامر أن الكثير من الأمهات المتفرغات تجعلن حياتهن تدور حول الأعمال المنزلية فقط وتشعرن بأن بإهمالهن لاهتماماتهن الشخصية هن يفعلن الأفضل بالنسبة لأطفالهن، لكن تعرضك للضغط النفسى بسبب الروتين الذى تقضين فيه ساعات طويلة قد يجعلك تفقدين الرغبة والطاقة لفعل أى شئ، مما قد يؤثر فى النهاية على علاقتك بأطفالك. 
هناك أمهات متفرغات أخريات قد لا تضعن كل وقتهن فى الأعمال المنزلية لكن فى نفس الوقت لا تفعلن شيئاً مفيداً. يوضح د. تامر أن الأم التى لا تطور اهتماماتها لا يستفيد منها أطفالها، وقد يعانون من عدم تقدير الذات، أو قد يكونون أكثر عرضة لل"فوبيا" مثل الخوف من الأماكن المظلمة على سبيل المثال، وأيضاً عدم تمتعهم بمهارت اجتماعية جيدة. أنت اخترت أن تكونى أماً متفرغة لتقضى وقتاً أطول مع أطفالك، لكن فى الواقع إن قيمة الوقت الذى تقضينه مع طفلك أهم من طوله. 
إن اختيارك أن تكونى أماً متفرغة لا يعنى أن تظلى طوال اليوم تقومين بأعمال منزلية، أو أن تهملى اهتماماتك الشخصية. حقيقة أن أطفالك هم أكثر من يحتاجون إليك لكن هم أيضاً يحتاجون لأن تكونى سعيدة. 

كيف تكونين أم متفرغة وسعيدة فى نفس الوقت؟ 
يقترح د. تامر الطرق الآتية للتغلب على العزلة والوحدة وللتمتع بالتوازن كأم متفرغة:

• احرصى على الاتصال بأمهات متفرغات أخريات، فهن أقرب إلى فهم احتياجاتك ومشاركتك إياها. حتى 10 دقائق فى الحديث مع سيدة فى مثل ظروفك قد يقلل من شعورك بالوحدة.

• إذا كان لديك مولود جديد وتشعرين بالحزن لأنك لا تجدين وقتاً لنفسك، تذكرى أن هذا وضع مؤقت، ففى خلال 5 سنوات سيكبر طفلك ويصبح أكثر اعتماداً على نفسه، وسيذهب إلى المدرسة وسيكون لديك وقتاً أكبر لنفسك.

• تحدثى مع زوجك عن شعورك بالوحدة حتى يستطيع مساعدتك فى التغلب عليها. فمن الممكن أن يبقى هو مع الأطفال لرعايتهم فى الوقت الذى تخرجين أنت فيه لبعض التمشية أو التسوق.

• اذهبى إلى فصول متخصصة لتعلم شئ لا تعرفينه، فذلك سيساعدك على تنشيط ذهنك ومقابلة أشخاص جدد.

• نظمى يومك. يمكنك اختيار ساعتين فقط للقيام بالأعباء المنزلية، أو يمكنك تأجيل بعض الأمور التى يمكن تأجيلها لليوم التالى، فهذا سيسمح لك بعمل أشياء أخرى.

• أوجدى هواية تستمتعين بها مثل القراءة، أو يمكنك الاشتراك فى نادى صحى، أو تعلم رياضة جديدة، أو تعلم الرسم على سبيل المثال.

• إذا كنت أم متفرغة، حاولى إيجاد وقت لنفسك كل يوم مهما كانت الظروف، يقول د. تامر: "يجب أن يكون هناك وقتاً لك وحدك تفعلين شيئاً يخصك."

• فكرى فى القيام ببعض الأعمال الخيرية، فمساعدتك لمن هم أقل منك حظاً سيمكنك من القيام بعمل يحوز اهتمامك وفى نفس الوقت يفيد الآخرين.

• ادخلى على الإنترنت، فهناك الكثير من المواقع الخاصة بالأمهات والتى تحتوى على معلومات عن الأمومة – ولكن اختارى المواقع الجيدة، كما يمكنك من خلال الإنترنت محادثة أمهات أخريات.

• بعض الأمهات تشعرن بالذنب لإنفاق أية نقود على أنفسهن لأنهن ليست لهن نقود خاصة بهن، لكن تبعاً لما يقوله د. تامر أنك لا يجب أن تشعرى بالذنب. إذا كانت الميزانية المالية لأسرتك تحتمل، فاتفقى مع زوجك على أن تجعلى لنفسك راتباً. ليس من الضرورى أن يكون راتباً كبيراً لكن الفكرة نفسها مهمة. فبفعل ذلك بشكل منتظم، ستشعرين أنك تنفقين نقودك أنت دون الشعور بالذنب.

• إذا كنت تفتقدين العمل، يمكنك التفكير فى مشروع يمكن تنفيذه من البيت أو يمكنك إيجاد عمل لا يحتاج لوقت كبير تستطيعين القيام به من البيت. بالرغم من أنه لن يكون هناك اتصال كثير بينك وبين الآخرين، إلا أنك ستقضين وقتك فى عمل أشياء تحبينها.


• شعورك بالثقة فى اختيارك هو ما يؤثر حقاً على نظرتك للأمور. فأكثر الأمهات المتفرغات شعوراً بالرضا هن اللاتى يؤمنن أن ما تفعلن هو الأفضل. لا أحد ينكر أن عمل المرأة يحسن من تقديرها لذاتها، ولكنك كأم متفرغة يمكن أن يكون لديك نفس الشعور. وتذكري دائماً أن شعور أسرتك بالسعادة مرتبط بشكل مباشر بشعورك أنت بالسعادة.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*صفراء حديثي الولادة* 


*




إذا كنت حامل، من المهم أن تعرفى ما هى صفراء حديثى الولادة لأن هناك احتمال كبير أن يصاب الطفل حديث الولادة بها، لكن لا تنزعجى فهى حالة يمكن علاجها بسهولة وبشكل فعال. 

ما هى الصفراء؟ 

هناك نوعان من الصفراء: صفراء فسيولوجية وصفراء مرضية.

الصفراء الفسيولوجية: 

تظهر عادةً فى اليوم الثانى أو الثالث بعد الولادة، وهى حالة شائعة بين الأطفال حديثى الولادة سواء الذكور أو الإناث. لا تعد الصفراء الفسيولوجية لحديثى الولادة مرضاً ولكنها حالة، حيث يحتوى دم الطفل على نسبة كبيرة من البليروبين، والبليروبين مادة تتكون نتيجة تكسير خلايا الدم الحمراء. 
فى الطبيعى يقوم الكبد بالتعامل مع البليروبين ويتم التخلص منه عن طريق البراز. لكن كبد الطفل المولود حديثاً لا يكون قد نضج تماماً وكثيراً ما لا يستطيع التعامل مع البليروبين بسرعة، لذلك الصفراء الفسيولوجية تكون شائعة بين الأطفال حديثى الولادة. عندما يصل مستوى البيليروبين إلى 16 إلى 18 ملليجرام فى كل ديسيلتر من الدم، عادةً ما يحتاج الطفل لعلاج. 
وبما أن كبد الأطفال المبتسرين يكون أقل نضجاً، فإن هؤلاء يكونون عرضة أكثر لاحتمال الإصابة بهذه الحالة ولذا يجب متابعتهم بدقة. يحتاج الأطفال المبتسرين للعلاج عندما يصل مستوى البليروبين إلى 14 إلى 16 مج/ديسيلتر.

أما الصفراء المرضية: 

فهى نادرة وأخطر كثيراً حيث ترتفع نسبة البليروبين بشكل خطير (حوالى 25مج/ديسيلتر)، وقد يؤدى ذلك إلى تلف فى المخ، صمم، شلل مخى، أو مشاكل فى النمو. 
ورغم أن صفراء حديثى الولادة عادةً لا تسبب قلق ونسبة قليلة جداً من الأطفال يصابون بالصفراء المرضية إلا أنه من المهم أن يتابع الأطباء جيداً الحالة وتعالج بشكل فعال لتجنب ارتفاع نسبة البليروبين.

ما هى أعراض صفراء حديثى الولادة؟ 

يجب أن يراقب الأبوان طفلهما جيداً بعد العودة من المستشفى بعد الولادة. (كثير من المستشفيات تطلب من الأم أن تعود بالطفل للكشف عليه بعد بضعة أيام من الولادة حيث أن هذا هو الوقت الذى تظهر فيه صفراء حديثى الولادة.) 
اصفرار لون الجلد هو أوضح العلامات لصفراء حديثى الولادة. يبدأ الاصفرار من الرأس حتى يصل إلى القدمين. كثيراً ما يظهر الاصفرار بشكل أكثر فى بياض العين وتحت الأظافر. لاختبار وجود صفراء حديثى الولادة، اضغطى برفق بإصبعك على جلد طفلك ثم ارفعى إصبعك، إذا كان الجلد مصفراً، فاحتمال أن يكون طفلك مصاباً بصفراء حديثى الولادة.

من الأعراض الأخرى التى يجب أن تلاحظيها: 

* عدم الرغبة فى الأكل.
* انخفاض مستوى نشاط الطفل.
إذا لاحظت أية أعراض، اتصلى بطبيب الأطفال على الفور. سيكشف الطبيب على طفلك وسيطلب عمل تحليل دم لأنه أدق طريقة لمعرفة مستوى البليروبين. 

ما هى طريقة العلاج؟ 

سيضع الطبيب عدة عوامل فى الاعتبار قبل تحديد نوع العلاج. رغم أن صفراء حديثى الولادة الخفيفة كثيراً ما تختفى من نفسها خلال أسبوع أو أسبوعين، إلا أنه يمكن علاجها فى البيت بتعريض الطفل لأشعة الشمس. 
يجب أن تتوخى الحذر جيداً وأن تتبعى تعليمات الطبيب بدقة حيث أن جلد الأطفال يمكن أن يصاب بسهولة شديدة بحروق الشمس.
عرضى ذراعى الطفل وساقيه فقط لأشعة الشمس فى الصباح الباكر لمدة 5 إلى 10 دقائق حيث تكون أشعة الشمس غير قوية. (إن تعريض الطفل للشمس مرتين، فى كل مرة 5 دقائق أفضل من تعريضه 10 دقائق فى المرة الواحدة، حيث يحد ذلك من تعريض الطفل المستمر للشمس.) قد ترغبين فى تغطية رأس الطفل بقبعة بيضاء لحماية رأسه من الشمس. 
إذا لم تنخفض نسبة البليروبين، فغالباً ما سيحتاج طفلك إلى علاج ضوئى، وهو استخدام لمبة فلورسنت معينة تبعث أشعة فوق بنفسجية ذات طول موجات معين. العلاج الضوئى متاح فى المستشفيات التى تحتوى على حضانات.
بما أن هذه الإضاءة قد تكون ضارة بعين الطفل، يجب أن يتم تغطية عينى الطفل باستمرار. إن ضوء الفلورسنت الموجود فى البيت لا يفيد. 
من الضرورى كذلك زيادة كمية السوائل للطفل وقد ينصح بعض الأطباء بزيادة عدد الرضعات، وفى بعض الأحوال يطلبون من الأم التى ترضع طفلها رضاعة طبيعية أن تضيف رضعات صناعية. الجلوكوز لا يعالج صفراء حديثى الولادة ولا يجب أن يعطى.
إذا استمرت صفراء حديثى الولادة رغم ذلك لمدة أطول، قد يعنى هذا أن الطفل يعانى من حالة أخرى يجب أن يتم تشخيصها. لكن فى أغلب الحالات يقوم العلاج بحل المشكلة سريعاً وتستمتع الأم بمولودها الجديد. 

معلومة مهمة 
هناك نوع نادر من صفراء حديثى الولادة يسمى "الصفراء المرتبطة بالرضاعة الطبيعية"، ويكون سببها هو لبن الثدى. عادةً تشخص هذه الحالة عن طريق إيقاف لبن الثدى لمدة 24 ساعة واستخدام اللبن الصناعى بدلاً منه. إذا انخفضت الصفراء، فإن الطفل يعانى من الصفراء المرتبطة بالرضاعة الطبيعية. ينصح بعض الأطباء بأن تتوقف الأم عن الرضاعة الطبيعية وتحل محلها الرضاعة باللبن الصناعى إلى أن تختفى الصفراء.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*حلول لمشاكل الرضاعة الطبيعية* 


*




لبن الثدي هو أفضل غذاء لطفلك، فحاولي بعد الولادة إرضاع مولودك في أسرع وقت ممكن ولأطول فترة ممكنة، ولكن لا تشعري بالإحباط إذا بذلت كل جهدك ورغم ذلك ظهرت بعض المشاكل. إليك 3 من أكثر مشاكل الرضاعة الطبيعية شيوعاً وكيفية التصرف حيالها. 

الثدي المنتفخ الجامد 

بعد يومين أو ثلاثة من الولادة، عادةً ما تشعر الأم بانتفاخ وشعور بعدم الراحة فى الثدي. يتسبب في ذلك تدفق الدم الزائد إلى الثديين وبداية إفراز اللبن. بعض السيدات تشعرن فقط بامتلاء بسيط في الثديين، بينما تشعر أخريات بأن ثديهن منتفخ، حساس، به كتل ونَقح، وأحياناً يمتد الانتفاخ إلى ما تحت الإبطين. عادةً ما يخف هذا الانتفاخ خلال 24 إلى 48 ساعة، ولكن قد يسوء إذا أرضعت طفلك لفترات قصيرة أو عدد مرات قليلة. 

ما هو الحل؟ 

* أرضعي طفلك رضاعة طبيعية فقط، وتجنبي إعطاءه ماء أو لبن صناعي. 

* أرضعي طفلك كثيراً، 8 إلى 12 مرة خلال 24 ساعة، وتأكدي من أن طفلك يرضع على الأقل 10 دقائق من كل ثدى فى كل رضعة. اشفطي لبن الثدي إذا فاتتك رضعة باستخدام الشفاط أو حتى عصره بيدك. 

لا تجعلي الطفل يبدأ المص عندما تكون المنطقة الداكنة المحيطة بالحلمة جامدة أو عندما تكون الحلمة منبسطة أكثر من المعتاد بسبب امتلاء الثدي. حاولى أخذ دش دافئ لأنه يساعد على تدفق اللبن خارج الثدى مما يجعل المنطقة الداكنة المحيطة بالحلمة تصبح طرية لكى يستطيع الطفل الإمساك بالحلمة دون الإضرار بها، أو يمكنك شفط بعض اللبن. 

اشفطى أو اعصرى فقط الكمية التى تسمح بأن يمسك الطفل الحلمة بشكل مريح (إن عصر الكثير من اللبن سيزيد من إفراز اللبن مما سيجعل الثديين يؤلمان أكثر). قبل الرضاعة، يمكنك أيضاً أن تحاولى تدليك ثدييك برفق. بمجرد أن يبدأ اللبن فى التدفق، اسمحى لطفلك بأن يبدأ فى الرضاعة. يمكنك أيضاً تدليك ثدييك برفق أثناء الرضاعة لكى يساعد ذلك على تدفق اللبن. 

* للتخفيف من الانتفاخ وألم امتلاء الثدى، ضعى كيس ثلج أو فوطة باردة على ثدييك بعد الرضاعة. 

* ارتدى "ستيان" خاص بالرضاعة حتى أثناء الليل مع التأكد من أنه ليس ضيقاً أكثر من اللازم 

الحلمات المؤلمة والمشققة 

ألم الحلمات عادةً يكون نتيجة لوضع الطفل الخاطئ أثناء الرضاعة. أحياناً لا تؤلم الحلمات فقط، بل قد تتشقق وتنزف قليلاً. 

ما هو الحل؟ 

* تجنبى استخدام الشامبو أو الصابون على ثدييك خلال الشهرين الأخيرين من الحمل وخلال شهور الرضاعة، فثدياك يفرزان مادة طبيعية تطرى الجلد ومضادة للالتهابات. 

* لا تؤجلى الرضاعة. عندما تكون عدد الرضعات أكثر ومدتها أقصر تكون أكثر رفقاً على الحلمات. أرضعي طفلك قبل أن يشتد جوعه. 

قبل الرضعات ضعى ثلج على الثدى الذى يؤلمك وابدئي بالرضاعة من الثدى الأقل ألماً. 

* وضع الطفل السليم أثناء الرضاعة أمر ضروري للغاية، كما أن إمساكه بشكل جيد بالحلمة أيضاً أمر ضروري، وهو ما يعنى أن تكون الحلمة وجزء كبير من المنطقة الداكنة المحيطة بها داخل فم الطفل أثناء الرضاعة. إذا أصدر الطفل صوت طأطأة من فمه، فهذا يعنى أنه ليس ممسكاً للحلمة بالشكل السليم. 

* إذا كنت تعانين من ألم شديد في الحلمات، حاولي تغيير وضعك أثناء الرضاعة، فتغيير الوضع سيغير المكان الذى يضغط عليه الطفل، الاستلقاء على سبيل المثال عادةً وضع جيد. استلقى على جانبك وضعي الطفل على جانبه بشكل مواجه لك. 

* بالنسبة لألم الحلمات، يمكنك محاولة استخدام ما يطلق عليه "breast shields" وهى عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة من البلاستيك توضع على الحلمة لحمايتها أثناء الرضاعة، وستجدينها فى الصيدليات الكبرى. 

* لا تتركى الطفل يستمر فى مص الحلمة بعد أن يفرغ الثدى من اللبن. 

* أوقفى طفلك عن الرضاعة برفق قبل إخراج الحلمة من فمه. يمكنك أن تفعلى ذلك عن طريق وضع إصبعك الصغير بين الثدي وجانب فمه. 

* اتركي الحلمات تجف فى الهواء. إذا كانت الحلمات تؤلمك، اعصري بعض اللبن وادهنيها به واتركيها تجف فى الهواء بعد كل رضعة، فلبن الأم يحتوى على مادة تساعد على شفاء الحلمات. 

* استخدمى "ستيان" رضاعة مصنوع من القطن لا من الألياف الصناعية. القطن يسمح بدخول الهواء وبالتالى يجعل الثدى يتنفس. 

الحلمات الملتهبة 

يحدث ذلك عندما تنتقل عدوى فطرية من فم الطفل إلى حلمات الأم. يحدث عندئذ انتفاخ، احمرار، ألم، وأحياناً تشقق فى الحلمات، كما يمكن أن يحدث أيضاً تقشير أو طفح جلدى على شكل نقط حمراء، وقد تشعرين بأكلان وتقشف، أو حرقان. 

ما هو الحل؟ 

• إذا كنت تَشُكّين فى التهاب الحلمات، انظرى بدقة داخل فم طفلك لتعرفى إن كانت هناك بقع بيضاء على اللثة، أو على خدوده من الداخل، أو على لسانه. إذا لم تجدى شيئاً فى فمه، ابحثى فى منطقة الحفاظة عن وجود أى طفح جلدى قد يكون نتيجة فطر. إذا شككت فى وجود التهاب فطرى خميرى، الجئي للطبيب للعلاج. إذا ثبت وجود عدوى فطرية لدى الطفل، عادةً ما يتم إعطاءه نقط مضادة للفطريات، وسيوصف لك كريم مضاد للفطريات لوضعه على الحلمات بعد كل رضعة. 

* تعريض الحلمات للشمس لفترة وجيزة كل يوم قد يساعد على سرعة شفاء الحلمات. 

للحماية من الإصابة مرة أخرى، يجب غلى أى شئ يدخل فم الطفل لمدة 5 دقائق طوال أيام العلاج، على سبيل المثال التتينة، والببرونات. 

إذا كنت تستخدمين شفاط الثدى، يجب غسل كل أجزائه جيداً بعد كل استعمال، وعقمي الأجزاء الممكن تعقيمها. إذا لم تجدي تحسناً فى حلماتك أو فى فم طفلك بعد 5 أو 6 أيام، استشيري طبيب أمراض جلدية وطبيب طفلك لكي يصفا لكما علاجاً بديلاً. 

للمزيد من المعلومات عن الرضاعة الطبيعية، أدخلي على موقع: 

www.breastfeeding.com أو على موقع الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب الأطفال: 

www.aap.org/family/brstguid.htm*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*أعذروني فقد نسيت أمرا مهما جدا وهو الرياضة أثناء الحمل!* 

*



أهمية ممارسة الرياضة أثناء الحمل! 
الحمل فى حد ذاته يؤدى إلى حدوث تغيرات فى الجسم والمشاعر أيضاً وقد ثبت أن ممارسة الرياضة خلال الحمل يساعد على منع آلام الظهر، الأوضاع الغير سليمة للجسم، الشد العضلى بالساقين، وزيادة الوزن الغير مرغوب فيها. الرياضة أيضاً تجهز الجسم للمجهود الذى سيقوم به خلال فترة المخاض، لكن من المهم استشارة طبيب أمراض النساء والولادة قبل اتباع أى برنامج رياضى لكى يطمئن أولاً على سلامة حملك. 

تمرينات الحمل: 
تدريبات القاع الحوضى تعرف هذه التدريبات باسم تدريبات "كيجل"، وهى لا تجهز فقط عضلات القاع الحوضى لفترة المخاض، ولكن لبقية حياتك أيضاً. هذه التدريبات هى عبارة عن قبض وإرخاء عضلات القاع الحوضى وكأنك توقفين عملية تدفق البول فى منتصفها. إذا أهملت هذه العضلات وضعفت قد يؤدى ذلك إلى ضعف تحكم المرأة فى المثانة وحدوث سلس بولى أثناء ممارستها لبعض الأنشطة مثل الجرى أو المشى، أو حتى عند الضحك أو السعال. 

تمرينات "الأيروبيك" هذه التمارين تركز على الأطراف العلوية والسفلية. الأطراف العلوية تحتاج للتقوية وذلك لتجهيزها للأوضاع التى تتطلبها بعض الأنشطة خلال فترة ما بعد الولادة مثل الرضاعة. والأطراف السفلية تحتاج للتقوية لكى تستطيع تحمل الوزن الزائد الذى يكتسبه جسمك خلال فترة الحمل. 

تمرينات خفيفة للبطن والظهر إن التغير فى وضع جسمك أثناء الحمل نتيجة الوزن الزائد فى الجزء الأمامى منه بالإضافة إلى ضعف وزيادة الضغط على عضلات البطن والظهر، كل ذلك قد يؤدى إلى حدوث آلام أثناء فترة الحمل، لذلك فإن تمرينات البطن والظهر هامة جداً لتقوية عضلات البطن والظهر وتحضيرهما لدورهما الحيوى خلال مرحلة الولادة. 

تمرينات الثدى هذه التمارين هامة للحفاظ على شكل ثدييك الذى قد يتغير نتيجة التغيرات التى تحدث لحجمهما خلال فترة الحمل والرضاعة. 

تمرينات التنفس والاسترخاء هذه التمرينات تعلم الحامل أهمية الأكسجين وكيف تستخدمه بشكل يساعدها على التحكم فى الألم خلال فترة المخاض. هذه التمرينات تساعد على تخفيف الضغط العصبى مما قد يختصر مدة المخاض من 5 إلى 6 ساعات. إن هرمون ال"أوكسيتوسين" المسئول عن التقلصات، يفرز بشكل أفضل عند الاسترخاء وبما أن التمرينات تخفف الضغط العصبى، فإن الهرمون يفرز بشكل أسرع مما يقلل من فترة المخاض. 

ممارسة الرياضة بشكل آمن! 
• أدخلى الرياضة فى روتينك اليومى- امشى إلى منزل صديقتك أو أوقفى سيارتك على مسافة بعيدة عن عملك وامشى المسافة المتبقية.
• نظمى رياضتك- لا تجهدى نفسك فى التمرين إلى الحد الذى يجعلك تلتقطين أنفاسك بصعوبة لأن ذلك يعنى أن طفلك لا يحصل على أكسجين كافى مما قد يضره. قومى بالتمرين 3 مرات فى الأسبوع على الأقل، ولكن بدلاً من جلسة طويلة واحدة كل مرة، جربى جلستين قصيرتين على مدار اليوم. ابدئى تمرينك بشكل بسيط ثم زيديه حتى تصلى إلى مستوى مريح لك.
• عوضى السعرات الحرارية التى تحرقينها- يجب أن تتناولى حوالى 100 إلى 200 سعر حرارى إضافى لكل نصف ساعة من الرياضة القوية، فإذا لم يزد وزنك بشكل كافى حتى لو اعتقدت أنك تأكلين جيداً، قد تكون الرياضة كثيرة عليك.
• عوضى السوائل التى تفقدينها - اشربى قبل وأثناء وبعد التمرين. لا تنتظرى حتى تعطشى خاصةً فى الجو الحار – فقط اشربى قدر استطاعتك. إن شرب الماء يساعد على تجنب حدوث الشد العضلى واحتباس الماء بالجسم.
• لا تمارسى الرياضة ومعدتك خالية - إذا لم تكونى قد أكلت منذ فترة، فمن الأفضل تناول وجبة خفيفة قبل بدء التمرين بنصف ساعة.
• البسى الملابس المناسبة - ارتدى الملابس الواسعة والمطاطة، واحرصى على أن تكون مصنوعة من الأقمشة الطبيعية – بما فى ذلك ملابسك الداخلية التى يجب أن تكون قطنية – وذلك لكى تسمحى لجسمك بالتنفس. لحماية قدميك والمفاصل، يجب أن يكون الحذاء الرياضى مناسب للرياضة التى ستقومين بها ومقاسه سليم. 
• مارسى تمارينك فى جو مناسب - خلال قيامك بالتمرينات الرياضية فى الداخل، اختارى غرفة جيدة التهوية أو مكيفة لكى لا تزيد حرارة جسمك. إذا ارتفعت حرارة جسمك أكثر من درجة، قد يمثل ذلك خطراً عليك وعلى جنينك.
• اختارى السطح المناسب - الأسطح الخشبية أو الأسطح المفروشة بالسجاد هى الأفضل. 
• كونى حذرة - يجب أن تعرفى أن مركز الجاذبية بالنسبة لك قد اختلف وأن احتمال وقوعك أكبر. تجنبى الألعاب الرياضية التى تحتاج إلى حركات مفاجئة مثل التنس.
• تجنبى تمرينات معينة - تجنبى تمرينات البطن التى تعتمد على الاستلقاء على الظهر ثم القيام برفع الرأس ومنطقة الصدر لأنه أثناء الحمل تكون عضلات البطن والظهر ضعيفة فلا ينصح بهذه النوعية من التمرينات، كما أن تمرينات شد أصابع القدمين إلى الأمام قد تسبب حدوث تشنج عضلى. 

رياضات مختلفة: 
لا ينصح أثناء الحمل ببدء ممارسة رياضة لم تمارسيها من قبل.
الرياضات التى لا ينصح بممارستها 
• الجرى
•المشى السريع الذى قد يصل إلى الجرى الخفيف الجرى الخفيف لأكثر من 3 كم
• ركوب الخيل
• التزحلق على الماء
• الغطس أو القفز فى حمامات السباحة
• الغوص فى البحر
• ركوب الدراجة فى أماكن مبتلة أو بها منحنيات
•الرياضات التى بها احتكاك مثل كرة السلة ركوب الدراجة فى وضع السباق

الرياضات التى ينصح بها 
• المشى
• السباحة فى مياه فاترة وضحلة (لكن تجنبى السباحة ال"برست" لأنها قد تؤدى إلى حدوث آلام فى الظهر وذلك بسبب طريقة حركة الساقين.)
• اليوجا
• الرقص الخفيف
• استخدام العجلة المنزلية بسرعة مناسبة مع ضبطها على أقل مستوى 

الرياضات التى يمكن الاستمرار فيها إذا كنت تمارسينها بانتظام قبل الحمل 
• التنس الزوجى
• المشى السريع الذى قد يصل إلى الجرى الخفيف لمسافة لا تزيد عن 3 كم
• ركوب الدراجة*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*كيف تختارين طبيبك؟* 
*




بمجرد أن تعرفى أنك حامل يجب أن تذهبى إلى طبيب أمراض نساء وتوليد الذى سيتابع حملك إلى أن تلدى. عند اختيار الطبيب أو الطبيبة، ضعى فى اعتبارك عدة أمور ستساعدك فى الاختيار المناسب. 

المكان 
من الأفضل ألا يكون طبيبك فى منطقة بعيدة عن منطقة سكنك (إلا إذا كانت حالتك تستدعى الذهاب إلى طبيب متخصص معين وليس أمامك اختيار آخر). يجب أن تستطيعى الوصول إليه بسرعة لأن ركوب السيارة لمدة طويلة قد يكون مجهداً لأعصابك خاصةً فى الشهور الأخيرة من الحمل. يجب أيضاً أن يكون مكان المستشفى التى سيولدك فيها طبيبك مناسباً. 

الراحة النفسية 
أول شئ يجب أن تلاحظيه عند مقابلة الطبيب لأول مرة هو ما إذا كنت أنت وزوجك تشعران بالراحة إليه أم لا. هل هو مريح وبشوش؟ هل يشجعك على أن تسألى عما تريدين؟ يجب أن تشعرى بارتياح لمناقشة العديد من الأمور ويجب أن تشعرى أنه يحترم اختياراتك. تذكرى أن صلتك به ستستمر 9 أشهر كاملة وبالتالى ليس من الضرورى الاستمرار مع هذا الطبيب بالذات إذا لم تشعرى بارتياح له من البداية. 

سهولة الاتصال به 
حاولى معرفة مدى سهولة الاتصال بطبيبك عند الحاجة، واحرصى على أن يكون رقم تليفونه معك دائماً. ستحتاجين أيضاً لمعرفة مدى ازدحام عيادته عادةً مما سيعطيك فكرة عن المدة التى ستنتظرينها قبل الدخول إليه وكم من الوقت ستنتظرين قبل أن يرد على مكالمتك. 

الأمور المادية 
لا يجب أن تشعرى بالحرج من السؤال عن النواحى المادية. اعرفى كم سيُطلب منك لمتابعة الحمل وكم ستتكلف الولادة نفسها (سواء الولادة الطبيعية أو القيصرية). 

الإجابات عن أسئلتك 
أول زيارة عادةً تكون أطول زيارة حيث سيناقش طبيبك معك كل الأمور المتعلقة بالتغذية، الرياضة، زيادة الوزن، الفيتامينات المكملة، التحاليل، العلاقة الجنسية أثناء الحمل، وغير ذلك. من المهم جداً أن تشعرى بأن كل أسئلتك واستفساراتك يجاب عنها وأنكما أنت والطبيب لكما نفس الرؤية. اقرئى قائمة "أسئلتك" لكى تعرفى نوعية الموضوعات التى يمكنك أن تسألى عنها وركزى على الأسئلة التى تشعرين أنها الأهم بالنسبة لك. 

الأسئلة الأساسية

اسألى الطبيب: 
1. كم من الوقت تعطى لكل زيارة؟
2. متى يجب أن أحجز قبل الزيارة؟
3. كيف أستطيع الاتصال بك فى حالات الطوارئ؟
4. من ينوب عنك فى حالة غيابك؟ 

اسألى نفسك:
1. هل شعرت بارتياح له؟
2. إذا كان زوجك موجوداً، هل أشركه الطبيب فى المناقشة؟
3. هل العيادة فى مكان مناسب؟ وما هى إمكانية ركن السيارة؟
4. كم من الوقت انتظرت فى العيادة قبل الدخول إليه؟ 

أثناء متابعة ما قبل الولادة اسألى الطبيب عن:
1. ما هى التحاليل التى تطلبها عادةً خلال الحمل؟
2. ما هى التمرينات الرياضية التى تنصح بها؟ الفيتامينات؟ التغذية؟ ما رأيك فى زيادة الوزن؟ ما هو رأيك فى الممارسة الجنسية أثناء الحمل؟ 

أثناء المخاض والولادة اسألى الطبيب عن:
1. هل ستكون متواجد فى المستشفى أثناء مرحلة المخاض؟ فى أى مراحل المخاض ستأتى؟ من سيرعانى إلى أن تأتى؟
2. ماذا تقترح كمسكن للألم أثناء المخاض؟ ما رأيك فى مخدر ال"ابيدورال"؟
3. ما الإجراءات التى تتبعها عادةً (حقن شرجية، التقطير الوريدى، المتابعة المستمرة للجنين على الشاشة، الخ)، ماذا لو لم أرغب فى القيام بهذه الإجراءات؟
4. ما نسبة لجوئك عادةً لإجراء "شق العجان"؟
5. فى أى ظروف تلجأ لاستخدام الجفت أو الشفاط؟
6. فى أى الظروف تلجأ للولادة القيصرية؟
7. هل يوجد طبيب تخدير وطبيب توليد دائماً فى المستشفى التى سألد بها لربما احتجت لولادة قيصرية طارئة؟
8. هل تسمح لزوجى بحضور الولادة؟ 

أثناء رعاية ما بعد الولادة اسألى الطبيب عن:
1. هل سيفصل طفلى عنى بعد الولادة، أم يبقى معى فى غرفتى؟
2. هل يمكنك أن تساعدنى بخصوص أسئلتى عن الرضاعة الطبيعية؟
3. ما وسائل منع الحمل التى تنصح بها؟*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مشاعرك المتقلبة أثناء الحمل* 


**


*لا تقلقى فالتقلبات النفسية تعتبر شيء طبيعي خلال فترة الحمل:* 

*منذ اللحظة التى تكتشفين فيها أنك حامل، لا شئ يبقى على ما هو عليه. يتغير جسمك، تختلف أولوياتك، وبلا شك يتغير أسلوب حياتك، وأيضاً تتغير مشاعرك. قد يطمئنك أن تعرفى أن أغلب السيدات الحوامل يمررن بمشاعر متقلبة وغير متوقعة، هذا التذبذب فى المشاعر يكون له جوانب بيولوجية، نفسية، واجتماعية. وأفضل طريقة للتعامل مع هذه التقلبات النفسية هى فهمك لأسبابها.* 

*هرموناتك:* 
*تلعب الهرمونات دوراً كبيراً فى التغيرات النفسية التى تعانى منها الحامل، فعندما تكونين حامل، يؤدى التغير فى هرمونى "الإستروجين" و"البروجسترون" إلى حدوث تقلبات نفسية. إن معرفتك بأن هناك أسباب عضوية تتسبب فى حالتك النفسية قد يساعدك أنت وزوجك فى التعامل مع مشاعرك وتقبلها.* 

*مخاوفك:* 
*الخوف أيضاً من المشاعر الشائعة خلال فترة الحمل. تعانى أغلب السيدات الحوامل من الشعور بالقلق وأحياناً الخوف على صحة الجنين، بينما قد تشعر أخريات بالخوف من آلام المخاض والولادة، ولكن بمجرد التعرف على المخاوف يصبح من السهل اتخاذ خطوات للتغلب عليها. إحدى الطرق للتغلب على تلك المخاوف هى التحدث إلى طبيبك الذى من المفترض أن يكون متفهماً للتقلبات النفسية التى تعانين منها. بالإضافة إلى التحدث إلى الطبيب، إن القراءة عن المخاض والولادة وحضور الفصول الخاصة بتعليم كيفية رعاية المولود كلها أمور تساعد الحامل على التمتع بالثقة بخصوص عملية الإنجاب. الخوف من التغيير يعد أيضاً من المخاوف التى تنتاب الحامل، فأنت تعلمين أن حياتك لن تعود كما هى، ويكون الخوف من التغيير مسيطراً على الحامل خلال الشهور الأولى من الحمل بالذات. لا تنزعجى، فالقلق دليل على اهتمامك، فانشغالك بأن تكونى أماً جيدة يدل على أنك تريدين القيام بدورك على أكل وجه.* 

*حياتك الزوجية:* 
*كثير من السيدات تقلقن أيضاً من تأثير المولود على حياتهن الزوجية. فقد تقلقين من أنك بعد الولادة لن تجدى وقتاً تقضينه مع زوجك. كما قد تتسائلين أيضاً إن كان زوجك على استعداد لتغيير نظام حياته ليوائم احتياجك المتزايد لمساندته وتعاونه. إن أفضل تصرف هو أن تناقشى قلقك مع زوجك، فغالباً ما يتساءل هو أيضاً عن الدور الذى سيقوم به عندما يولد الطفل.* 

*صحتك:* 
*بالإضافة إلى كل هذه المشاعر، كثيراً ما تشعر الحامل فى الفترة الأولى من الحمل بالإرهاق والغثيان. وبتقدم الحمل وتلاشى هذه الأعراض، ستبدأ حالتك النفسية فى التحسن.* 

*كيف تعملين على تحسين حالتك؟* 
*إذا لم يختف قلقك، خذى خطوات إيجابية للتغلب عليه. أحيطى نفسك بمجموعة من الأقارب والأصدقاء وهو ما سيعطيك المساندة المعنوية التى تحتاجينها لتساعدك على التغلب على تقلباتك النفسية بشكل أسهل. كذلك ينصح بأن تكونى على صلة بسيدات حوامل، فهن تعتبرن أفضل مصدر لمساندتك لأنكن ستشعرن بالترابط نتيجة اشتراككن فى تجربة واحدة ستغير أسلوب حياتكن. إذا شعرت الحامل بالعزلة فهى بذلك تكون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذه التقلبات النفسية. إذا تم تجاهل هذه الحالة فقد تتطور إلى اكتئاب ووقتها يجب أن يتم اللجوء إلى علاج نفسى متخصص. ركزى على المشاعر الجميلة وشوقك لأن تصبحى أماً وتطلعى إلى اللحظة التى تحملين فيها طفلك وتتعرفين عليه.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*ارتبطى بطفلك منذ اليوم الأول!* 


*




احرصى على أن تقتربى من طفلك منذ لحظة مولده 
فى الدول التى تعتبر نامية، عادةً تضع الأم مولودها فى البيت ويعطى المولود لأمه فى أسرع وقت ممكن لكى تحتضنه. وبنمو الطفل، يستمر أغلب الوقت بالقرب من أمه فى حمالة خاصة به، وكثيراً أيضاً ما يحمل الطفل العديد من أفراد الأسرة خلال السنتين الأولين من عمره. يرضع الطفل كلما رغب فى ذلك، وينام مع أبويه وبقية أخوته فى نفس فراش الأسرة الكبير وأحياناً يستمر ذلك إلى أن يستطيع المشى. هؤلاء الأمهات ترتبطن بطريقة طبيعية بأطفالهن ولا تعرفن أية طريقة أخرى فى تربية الطفل وبدون أن تقصدن تتكون بينهن وبين أطفالهن علاقة قوية وهو ما يعود بالنفع على الأم وعلى الطفل مدى الحياة.

الأمر يختلف تماماً فى الدول التى نطلق عليها دولاً متقدمة حيث تفتقد الأم تلك اللحظات الأولى من تجربة التقارب مع طفلها. فالطفل يولد فى المستشفى وبمجرد ولادته يوضع فى سرير بلاستيك بعيداً عن أمه، وعادةً ما يقضى أولى ساعاته وأيامه مع أطفال آخرين بعيداً عن أمه فى الغرفة الخاصة بالأطفال المولودين حديثاً، وتنصح الأم بأن تبدأ فى اتباع جدول معين فى الرضاعة فى أسرع وقت ممكن، وعندما يعود المولود إلى البيت ينام فى غرفته منذ اليوم الأول، كما ينصح الكثير من الآباء والأمهات الجدد بعدم حمل الطفل إذا بكى إذا كانوا متأكدين من عدم احتياجه إلى شئ وذلك لكى لا يعتاد الطفل على ذلك. ولسوء الحظ يزداد يوماً بعد يوم عدد الأمهات اللاتى لا ترغبن فى إرضاع أطفالهن رضاعة طبيعية كما أنهن لا يجدن التشجيع على ذلك. لقد أثبتت الأبحاث أن الارتباط المبكر بين الأم وطفلها يعطى الدفعة الأولى اللازمة للطفل، وأن افتقاد هذه التجربة يؤثر على الطفل حتى عندما يكبر.

طرق للتقارب بينك وبين طفلك: 
• بعد الولادة مباشرةً، يبقى الطفل متنبهاً حوالى ساعة قبل أن يستغرق فى نوم عميق. خلال هذه المدة، إذا سمحت الظروف، احملى طفلك على بعد 20 إلى 25 سم كأنك ترضعيه وانظرى فى عينيه. النظر فى عينى طفلك سيجعل إحساس الأمومة يتدفق بداخلك. تحدثى إلى طبيبك والممرضة قبل الولادة واطلبى منهم أن يرجئا أية إجراءات غير ضرورية مثل وضع القطرة لطفلك إلى أن تستطيعى أن تحملى طفلك وتنظرى فى عينيه لأن القطرة ستجعل رؤيته غير واضحة. إذا لم تستطيعى أن تحملى أنت طفلك لأى ظرف من الظروف فيمكن أن يقوم الأب بذلك. 

• أرضعى طفلك فى أقرب فرصة ممكنة، فحتى لو لم يستطع المص فى البداية فإثارة حلمة الثدى ستجعل الجسم يفرز ال"أوكسيتوسين" وهو هرمون يزيد من تقلصات الرحم (مما يعمل على إعادة الرحم أسرع إلى حجمه الطبيعى)، كما يقلل من الدم الذى ينزل بعد الولادة. كما أن إثارة حلمة الثدى تحفز إفراز ال"برولاكتين" وهو هرمون يزيد من أحاسيس الأمومة. 

• ملاطفة جلد طفلك يفيده من الناحية الطبية، ففى البداية يكون نظام تنفس الطفل غير منتظم وهذه الملاطفة ستساعده على التنفس بانتظام أكثر. بالطبع يمكن للأب أو أى فرد من أفراد الأسرة أن يحمل الطفل ويداعب جلده. 

• تحدثى إلى طفلك، فالطفل المولود حديثاً يستطيع التعرف على صوتك فهو قد سمعه كثيراً أثناء وجوده فى رحمك. إن تحدثك إليه أمر يطمئنه ويعمل على زيادة الرابطة بينكما. هذا الأمر ينطبق أيضاً على الأب، فالطفل يعرف صوت أبيه أيضاً لأنه كثيراً ما سمعه وهو فى رحم أمه. 

افعلى كل ما بوسعك! 
نتيجة للولادة القيصرية أو أية إجراءات جراحية أخرى قد تمر بها الأم، قد لا تستطيع التقرب من طفلها بعد الولادة مباشرةً. فى بعض الحالات الأخرى، قد يولد الطفل مبتسر أو يعانى من أية حالات تعوق دون بقائه مع أمه بعد الولادة مباشرةً. لكن فى كل الأحوال لا يجب أن تفوت هؤلاء الأطفال فرصة التقارب مع أمهاتهم. 

إليكما الطرق الآتية لتحقيق التقارب بينكما وبين طفلكما حتى لو كانت هناك ظروفاً غير عادية: 
• إذا كنت تحتاجين لولادة قيصرية، يمكنك أن تطلبى من طبيبك الولادة باستخدام مخدر ال"ابيدورال" فبذلك تستطيعين حمل طفلك، واحتضانه وإرضاعه بعد ولادته مباشرةً.
• إذا كانت الولادة قيصرية، يمكن لزوجك أن يحضرها وإذا لم يرغب فى ذلك يمكنه أن يحمل الطفل إلى أن ينتهى الطبيب من مهمته وفى هذه الأثناء يمكنه التقرب من طفله. فلن يؤدى ذلك فقط إلى تقارب الأب وطفله ولكن سيثير مشاعر الأبوة عند الأب. يرتبط كل من الأب والأم بالطفل بطريقة مختلفة ولكن تظهر الدراسات أن الآباء الذين يرتبطون بأطفالهم منذ البداية يمكن أن يفيدوا أطفالهم مثلهم مثل الأمهات، كما سيكونون أيضاً أكثر تعلقاً بأطفالهم فيما بعد. 

• إذا كان طفلك يحتاج لرعاية خاصة، يمكن أن تبقى أنت وزوجك على مقربة منه وهو فى الحضّانة. تحدثا إلى طفليكما وإذا سمح لكما الطبيب بلمسه فلتفعلا. 

لم يفت الأوان بعد! 
إذا لم تسنح الفرصة فى البداية للتقرب من طفلكما، لا تقلقا فالوقت ليس متأخراً، فالأبوان لديهما فرصة دائماً للتقرب من طفلهما خلال مراحل الطفولة المختلفة. 

إليكما بعض النصائح لكى تقتربا أكثر من طفلكما: 
• استجيبا بحساسية لطلبات طفلكما. 
• استجيبا بشكل سليم، ليس أكثر مما يجب ولا أقل مما يجب. 
• حاولا فهم طفلكما على أن تضعا فى اعتباركما السلوك المناسب للمرحلة السنية التى يمر بها. 
• ربيا طفلكما بأسلوب يتسم بالتوجيه السليم وليس بالسيطرة*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*احرصى على أن تقتربى من طفلك منذ لحظة مولده* 

*




إذا كنت قد وضعت طفلك وتتساءلين متى ستعودين لحالتك الطبيعية التى كنت عليها قبل الحمل، اقرئى هذا الموضوع. 

بعض السيدات اللاتى تنجبن لأول مرة، يكون لديهن انطباعاً بأنه بمجرد خروجهن من غرفة الولادة ستعدن 9 أشهر إلى الوراء كما لو كان الحمل لم يحدث! تقول د. مى حبرك – استشارية النساء والتوليد - رغم أن هذا لن يحدث إلا أنك لا يجب أن تنزعجى. لكى تعودى كما كنت - من الناحية الجسدية والمشاعرية – وتحتضنى تلك المرحلة الجديدة من حياتك، يجب أن تأخذى الأمور ببساطة وخطوة بخطوة. تحذر د. مى من وقوع الأمهات الجدد فيما يسمى باكتئاب ما بعد الحمل وهو أمر شائع نتيجة المشاعر الكثيرة التى تصاحب محاولة التأقلم مع الحياة الجديدة بعد الولادة. لملمى نفسك واشحنى قوتك واجعلى فترة ما بعد الولادة من أمتع الفترات لك ولطفلك. إليك النصائح التالية لتساعدك على المرور بتلك المرحلة الحرجة. 

استريحى: 
استسلمى لحقيقة أنك يجب أن تسمحى لنفسك بوقت للراحة. فكل من الحمل والولادة يستهلكان الكثير من الجهد والمشاعر، فلا تتوقعى أن التغيرات التى حدثت خلال 9 أشهر ستتبخر فى الهواء بمجرد الولادة. فحاولى أن تنامى بعض الوقت كلما نام طفلك أو حتى ارفعى قدميك واسترخى. 

لا تقومى بالمقارنة: 
قارنى نفسك بالأمهات الأخريات فلكل امرأة حالتها المنفردة فلا تثقلى على نفسك بتوقعات غير واقعية قد لا تناسب طبيعتك البدنية والنفسية. تقول د. مى أنك لا يجب أن تقارنى حتى بين حملك هذه المرة وحملك فى أى مرة سابقة. فالمقارنة ستقلل فقط من تقديرك لذاتك وثقتك بنفسك وستعكر عليك صفو سعادتك بمولودك الجديد. 

مارسى الرياضة: 
الرياضة ستساعدك على استعادة رشاقتك وسترفع من روحك المعنوية. فمن المهم أن تبدئى برنامجاً رياضياً منتظماً ولكن فى الوقت المناسب. خذى أولاً مواقفة طبيبك لكى تتأكدى من أنك قد استعدت قوتك مرة أخرى، ويكون ذلك عادةً بعد 4 إلى 6 أسابيع من الولادة (4 أسابيع بالنسبة للولادة الطبيعية و6 أسابيع بالنسبة للولادة القيصرية). تشير د. مى إلى أن لياقتك الكلية هامة لكن عندما تمارسين التمرينات الرياضية يجب أن يتم إعطاء اهتمام أكبر لمنطقة البطن وعضلات القاع الحوضى (مما يساعد على عودة الرحم لحجمه الطبيعى). احضرى تمارين ايروبكس، أو اتبعى بعض التمرينات التى تكون مسجلة على شرائط فيديو، ولكن كبداية، قومى ببعض التمشية مع طفلك وهو فى عربته. انظرى إلى هذه التمشية على أنها رياضة وفى الوقت نفسه هى فرصة لبناء علاقة تقارب بينك وبين طفلك. يمكنك أن تمشى إلى النادى أو إلى أى حديقة عامة بالقرب من بيتك كما يمكنك اصطحاب زوجك أيضاً (وأطفالك الآخرين). ابدئى بمدة 20 دقيقة ثم زيدى هذه المدة تدريجياً. 

استمتعى ببعض الوقت بمفردك: 
بعد أن تحصلى على بعض الراحة وتشعرين بعدم الرغبة فى النوم أثناء نوم طفلك، استغلى هذا الوقت فى القيام بشئ كنت تستمتعين به قبل الحمل مثل الرسم، القراءة، التطريز، أو حتى حمّام لطيف. أهم شئ هو أن تأخذى الوقت الذى يكفيك للقيام بما تفعلين لكى تسترخى وتعيدى شحن همتك. 

اشركى زوجك: 
تشير د. مى أنها ترى من واقع خبرتها مع مريضاتها أن الأجيال الجديدة من الأزواج أكثر تعاوناً وتعاطفاً وحناناً عن أزواج الأجيال السابقة. فلا تدخلى هذه المرحلة بمفردك بل اشركى زوجك معك. اطلبى منه على سبيل المثال مساعدتك فى تغيير الحفاضة لطفلكما، إرضاعه بالببرونة، أو حتى مجرد اللعب معه بينما تقومين أنت بعمل شئ آخر. ويمكن أن يستغل الآباء هذه الفرص للتقرب من أطفالهم وتوطيد علاقتهم بهم. 

اهتمى بمظهرك: 
ملابسك: 
البنطلون الأسود شئ أساسى فى مرحلة ما بعد الولادة، فسيساعدك على أن تظهرى أرشق حتى تفقدى الوزن الزائد الذى سببه الحمل. احرصى أيضاء على ارتداء الملابس ذات الألوان والموديلات البسيطة، وأضيفى إلى ملابسك بعض الإكسسورات الموضة التى تضفى بهجة على مظهرك. الخرز موضة هذه الأيام ويوجد بألوان وأشكال رائعة، كما أن الشنط التى تصل إلى الأرداف مع ارتداء الأحذية ذات الكعوب المنخفضة أو بدون كعوب ستعطيك مظهراً رشيقاً رائعاً. اختارى الملابس التى تناسب جسمك الجديد بعد الولادة. 

شعرك: 
بعد الولادة، غالباً ما سيبدأ شعرك فى السقوط فلا تجعلى ذلك يؤثر سلبياً على حالتك النفسية. اعتنى جيداً بشعرك وغذيه قدر الإمكان لكى يستعيد حيويته. خليط زيت السمسم وزيت الزنجبيل (بكميات متساوية) مغذى جداً لشعرك. 

ركن الطعام: 
عندما كنت حامل كان عليك اتباع نظام غذائى معين لكى يحصل طفلك على العناصر الغذائية والفيتامينات اللازمة له، والآن أيضاً يجب أن تفعلى نفس الشئ من أجل طفلك إذا كنت ترضعينه رضاعة طبيعية، وكذلك من أجل صحتك أنت. لا تنسى أن جسمك يستعيد حالته وهو ما يستلزم قدر كبير من القوة. تنصح د. مى الأمهات باتباع تعليمات الطبيب فى الاستمرار فى تناول أدوية الكالسيوم والفيتامينات المكملة التى كن تتناولنها فى فترة الحمل.

بالإضافة إلى ذلك، احرصى على أن يحتوى غذاؤك اليومى على الكالسيوم. خلال فترة الرضاعة الطبيعية، تأكدى من أن طفلك يحصل على ما يكفيه من الكالسيوم من الأطعمة التى تتناولينها وإلا سيسحب جسمك من عظامك احتياجات الطفل من الكالسيوم. هذا يقلل بالتالى من كثافة عظامك وقوتها وهو ما قد يعرضك فى المستقبل للإصابة بهشاشة العظام. يساعدك الكالسيوم أيضاً على الحماية من الكسور الشديدة للعظام، كما يقلل احتمال الإصابة بالسكتات، الأزمات القلبية، وبعض أنواع السرطان. يوجد الكالسيوم فى منتجات الألبان بالإضافة على سبيل المثال إلى الجرجير، التين المجفف، اللوز، والبرتقال. تأكدى أيضاً من احتواء غذائك على كميات كبيرة من الحديد، فيتامين "C"، فيتامين "E"، حمض الفوليك، البوتاسيوم، والماء.

فكرة جيدة أن تقومى بكتابة مذكرات عن عادات أكلك بعد الولادة، فهذا سيعطيك الحافز والقدرة على المتابعة. هذه ليست فقط طريقة لإنزال وزنك بل هى طريقة أيضاً للحفاظ على صحتك. تقول د. مى: "المسألة ليست نظاماً غذائياً فقط بل الحفاظ على تغذية صحية وأسلوب حياة صحى." 

لا تنظرى إلى شكلك قبل فترة الحمل وتشتاقين إليها، فحياتك الآن أكثر ثراء فتقبليها وأحبيها.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*وداعاً للرضاعة!* 


*




كيف تفطمين طفلك عن الرضاعة بطريقة سهلة لك وله؟
الرضاعة سواء من الثدى أو بالببرونة هى فى الواقع من أكبر المتع بالنسبة للطفل، ولهذا السبب تقلق الأم من كل خطوة تخص مرحلة فطام الطفل عن الرضاعة. وتختلف هذه العملية من طفل لآخر، فبعض الأطفال يكونون أكثر مرونة من غيرهم ويتكيفون مع الوضع الجديد بسهولة بينما يحول أطفال آخرون حياة أسرهم كلها إلى كابوس، على كل حال هناك بعض الطرق التى تسهل عليك وعلى طفلك هذه المسألة.

من الثدى إلى الببرونة 
للعديد من الأسباب قد تحتاج أو ترغب الأم التى ترضع طفلها رضاعة طبيعية فى إعطاء طفلها الببرونة من وقت لآخر فى الشهور الأولى، هذه الرضعات التكميلية تمثل أول خطوة من خطوات الفطام عن الرضاعة. بينما ينصح الأطباء بإرضاع الطفل رضاعة طبيعية طوال السنة الأولى على الأقل إلا أنه حتى لو استطعت أن تفعلى ذلك لعدة شهور فقط فأنت بذلك تكونين قد أعطيت لطفلك بداية جيدة. قد يرفض الطفل الببرونة سواء كان بها لبن الأم أو لبن صناعى. إذا قاوم طفلك فكرة الببرونة فيمكنك القيام بعدة محاولات. ينصح الأطباء بأن أفضل وسيلة لتجعلى طفلك يتقبل الببرونة هى أن يعطيها له شخص آخر غيرك. تجد بعض الأمهات أن إعطاء الطفل الببرونة عندما يكون جائعاً جداً هى أفضل وسيلة، وهناك بعض الأطفال الذين يكون لديهم الاستعداد لتجربة الببرونة بين الرضعات فقط.

إذا قررت التوقف نهائياً عن الرضاعة الطبيعية، يجب أن تنتظرى حتى يعتاد الطفل على استخدام الببرونة حتى لا يثار غضبه. الأسلوب المثالى للتوقف عن الرضاعة الطبيعية بالنسبة لك ولطفلك هو أن تفعلى ذلك بالتدريج وليس مرة واحدة. إذا كنت ستتوقفين عن الرضاعة الطبيعية فى فترة قصيرة، يجب أن تستشيرى طبيبك فقد تحتاجين لتناول دواء لتجفيف اللبن.

استخدام الكوب 
من الخطوات الهامة لمسألة التوقف عن الرضاعة هى تعليم الطفل الشرب بالكوب. يقول د. أحمد درويش – استشارى طب الأطفال بجامعة القاهرة – السن الأمثل لبدء الشرب بالكوب بالنسبة للكثير من الأطفال هو 6 أشهر، لكن أغلب الأطفال لا يشربون كميات كبيرة من الكوب، فلا تعتمدى على الكوب كبديل عن الرضعة إلى أن يعتاد الطفل تماماً على الشرب منه. يمكن أن تبدئى بلبن الثدى أو اللبن الصناعى، العصير المخفف بالماء، أو الماء. بعض الأطفال يفضلون الأكواب التى لها "بوز" خاص للشرب وغطاء لكى تمنع انسكاب السائل منها، بينما قد يرفض أطفال آخرون استخدام هذه النوعية من الأكواب. أغلب الأطفال لا يتمكنون من استخدام هذه النوعية من الأكواب قبل سن 9 أشهر، لكن عندما يتعلمون استخدامها يقلل ذلك من انسكاب اللبن والعصائر ويصبح المكان دائماً نظيفاً. 

لكى تبدئى تعليم الطفل الشرب من الكوب، ضعى كمية قليلة من السائل فى الكوب ثم ارفعى الكوب إلى شفتيه ببطء لكى يتذوق ما به. شيئاً فشيئاً سيستطيع الطفل فهم فكرة الشرب من الكوب، أما بالنسبة للطفل المتلهف لمسك الكوب بنفسه، يمكنك إعطاؤه كوباً فارغاً فى الوقت الذى تسقينه بنفسك مشروباً من كوب آخر. سواء عاجلاً أم آجلاً ستضطرين لإعطائه الكوب لكى يأخذ الفرصة لمحاولة استخدامه بنفسه. بالنسبة للمحاولات المبكرة للشرب بالكوب، أفضل وضع هو أن تجلسى الطفل فى الكرسى المرتفع الخاص بالأكل لكى يقل احتمال انسكاب السائل ولكى يقل خطر الشرقان لأن الطفل سيكون جالساً فى وضع مستقيم.

كقاعدة عامة، لا يجب أن توقفى الطفل عن الرضاعة الطبيعية أو بالببرونة قبل أن يتمكن من استخدام الكوب بمهارة، وعادةً يكون ذلك فى عمر سنة إذا كان الطفل قد تدرب جيداً على استخدامه.

نصائح للفطام عن الرضاعة 
قللى تدريجياً عدد مرات الرضاعة الأمهات اللاتى تقللن تدريجياً عدد مرات الرضاعة تستطعن بسهولة أكثر فطام أطفالهن عن الرضاعة الطبيعية أو الببرونة بعد ذلك. من الطرق الجيدة هى الوصول على مدار شهر أو شهرين إلى رضعة واحدة فى اليوم.

اشرحى لطفلك ينصح د. أحمد درويش قائلاً: "من الأفضل أن تنتظر الأم حتى يفهم الطفل ما يحدث ويمكنها حينئذ أن تشرح له أنه قد كبر وحان الوقت للإقلاع عن الرضاعة الطبيعية والببرونة."

كونى حاسمة إذا توقفت عن إعطائه الببرونة، فلا تتراجعى وتعطيها له مرة أخرى بعد فترة لأن ذلك سيوصل لطفلك رسالة خاطئة.

اجعلى روتين لوقت النوم إن رضعة ما قبل النوم ليلاً هى أصعب الرضعات التى يمكن أن نجعل الطفل يتوقف عنها. فحاولى عمل عادات لفترة نوم طفلك. كثير من الأطفال يهدؤون ويستسلمون للنوم بعد حمام دافئ، وحدوتة. إذا لم تفلح هذه الطرق مع طفلك، فقليل من المشى به فى عربته الخاصة أو هزه فى الفراش أو الكرسى الهزاز عادةً ما يجعل الطفل يستغرق فى النوم. 

• اقضى الكثير من الوقت القيم مع طفلك فى هذه الفترة الصعبة من حياته 
فلا يجب أن يشعر أنه يفقدك أنت أيضاً مثلما يفقد الثدى والببرونة. بعض الأمهات يتركن أطفالهن لفترات طويلة مع قريبات تثقن بهن وذلك للتغلب على الفترة الصعبة الأولى، لكن يحذر د. أحمد درويش من أن الانفصال المفاجئ عن الأم يمكن أن يؤدى إلى ضغط نفسى كبير على الطفل إلا إذا كان الطفل معتاداً على ذلك الشخص. ويضيف د. أحمد درويش: "إن الضغط النفسى الذى يتعرض له الطفل بسبب التوقف عن الرضاعة يكفى ولا يحتمل الطفل ضغطاً نفسياً آخر ببعد أمه عنه."

لا تضعى مادة مرة على حلمة الثدى أو حلمة الببرونة. ينصح د. أحمد درويش بعدم استخدام هذه الطريقة لفطام الطفل عن الرضاعة ويقول أن هناك بعض الأطفال الذين قد يستمرون فى الرضاعة رغم الطعم المر.

تحذير 
• ينصح الأطباء بأن الطفل لا يجب أن يشرب لبن حليب إلى أن يصل إلى عمر سنة وهو ما يعنى أنه إذا قررت أن توقفى الرضاعة قبل سنة، فيجب أن تعطيه لبناً صناعياً.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*نصائح هامة عن الفطام!* 


*




إليك الإجابات عن أهم الأسئلة التى قد تخطر ببالك عن الفطام!



متى يبدأ طفلى فى تناول الأطعمة؟ 
توصى منظمة الصحة العالمية بتقديم الأطعمة للطفل من سن 4 إلى 6 أشهر من العمر. أما قبل ذلك فيجب إرضاع الطفل فقط سواء رضاعة طبيعية أو صناعية. سوف يوضح لك طبيب الأطفال معدل نمو طفلك وينصحك بالتوقيت المناسب لتقديم الأطعمة له. إذا كان معدل نمو طفلك بطيئاً، فيمكن البدء فى فطامه عند بلوغه شهره الرابع، أما إذا كان معدل نموه طبيعياً، فينصح الكثير من الأطباء بالانتظار حتى يبلغ شهره السادس. 

هل يضر طفلى تقديم الأطعمة له مبكراً؟ 
نعم! فقد لا يستطيع طفلك هضم الطعام جيداً قبل سن 4 أشهر، كما أن أى طعام تقدمينه له قد يؤدى إلى حساسية. 

ما هى أول الأطعمة التى يجب أن أقدمها لطفلى؟ 
الحبوب هى أفضل ما يمكن تقديمه للطفل فى البداية. حبوب الأرز هى أقل الحبوب احتمالاً للتسبب فى الحساسية. يمكنك أيضاً تجربة الخضروات والفواكه المهروسة جيداً. خففى الحبوب والخضروات أو الفواكه المهروسة بالماء الدافئ، ثم صفيها من الألياف لأنها صعبة الهضم. احرصى على أن يكون قوام الأطعمة المقدمة لطفلك رفيعاً جداً حتى يسهل على طفلك بلعها. عندما يتمكن طفلك من قدرته على تناول الطعام، يمكنك زيادة سمك قوام الطعام تدريجياً. 

كيف يمكننى تقديم طعام جديد لطفلى؟ 
جربى صنف واحد فقط من الطعام فى كل مرة وذلك حتى إذا ظهرت على طفلك أية حساسية يمكنك تحديد نوع الطعام الذى سببها. بعد أن تتأكدى من أن طفلك قد اعتاد على كل صنف من الطعام على حدة، يمكنك مزج أنواع من الطعام معاً.
قدمى لطفلك الطعام الجديد على مدى ثلاثة أيام، قدمى له ملعقة صغيرة منه فى اليوم الأول، ملعقتين فى اليوم الثانى، ثم ثلاث ملاعق فى اليوم الثالث. راقبى فى الأيام الثلاثة حدوث أى طفح جلدى، قئ، إسهال، انتفاخ، شعور بالضيق، أو أية علامات أخرى لعدم الراحة. تلك العلامات هى مؤشر إلى أن طفلك قد أصيب بحساسية من ذلك الطعام، ويجب عندئذ التوقف فوراً عن إعطائه هذا الطعام والاتصال بالطبيب. 

ماذا إذا لم يحب طفلى نوعاً معيناً من الطعام؟ 
تتغير براعم التذوق عند الطفل كل أسبوعين أو ثلاثة، لذلك حاولى تقديم الطعام الذى يرفضه طفلك مرة أخرى له بعد بضع أسابيع، فقد يقبله. كذلك تتغير براعم التذوق عند المرض، فلا تحاولى تقديم أطعمة جديدة له وهو مريض.
متى يمكن لطفلى أن يتناول الأطعمة فقط؟ 
حتى بعد أن يبدأ الطفل فى تناول الطعام يظل اللبن جزءاً رئيسياً فى غذائه. يمكنك الاستمرار فى الرضاعة طالما ترغبين أنت وطفلك فى ذلك. 
يكره طفلى أن أطعمه بنفسى فماذا أفعل؟ 
يجب أن يستمتع الطفل بوقت الطعام، لذلك ساعديه على هذا. حاولى تقديم الطعام له بطرق لطيفة باستخدام الأطباق والملاعق الملونة. اتركيه يطعم نفسه إذا كان يرغب فى ذلك وكونى مستعدة للفوضى التى ستحدث. أعطيه ملعقته واتركيه يلمس طعامه، فالأطفال يتعرفون على الطعام من خلال هرسه ونغزه. لا تحاولى إطعامه أكثر من اللازم. قدمى له الطعام المغذى واتركيه يحدد الكمية التى يرغب فى أكلها، فالأطفال بالغريزة يأكلون عندما يجوعون ويتوقفون عن الطعام عندما يشبعون، فحاولى إبقاء هذه الغريزة لدى طفلك. 

غيرى كل شهر أنواع الأطعمة التى تقدمينها له لأن الأطفال يشعرون بالملل ويحتاجون للتنوع. تذكرى كذلك أن الطفل يجب أن يشعر بالجوع لكى يأكل، فلا تستمرى فى إعطائه ملاعق قليلة من الطعام على مدار اليوم. حددى مواعيد للوجبات ولا تعطيه طعام بين مواعيد هذه الوجبات. أخيراً، دعى طفلك ينضم إلى مائدتكم أثناء الطعام، حتى يتطلع إلى تناول الطعام مع بقية العائلة. 

إليك إرشادات عامة لتقديم الأطعمة لطفلك، لكن تذكرى أنه لا يوجد جدول محدد فآراء الأطباء تختلف كما أن لكل طفل معدل نمو مختلف عن الآخر.

من 4 إلى 6 شهور: 
- حبوب الأرز
- الخضروات المهروسة: البطاطس، الكوسة، أو الجزر
- الفواكه المهروسة: الموز، التفاح، أو الكمثرى

6 شهور: 
- حبوب القمح
- صفار البيض (مسلوق)
- الدجاج (اضربيه فى الخلاط وطريه بالماء أو المرقة)
- اللحمة الحمراء (اضربيها فى الخلاط وطريها)
- الخبز,
- الجبن (تجنبى الأنواع الصلبة أو المملحة)
عصائر الفاكهة المخففة (بنسبة وحدة من العصير إلى 10 وحدات ماء مغلى ومبرد) 

8 شهور: 
- السمك المفتت
- أغلب الفواكه
- يمكن الآن تقديم أغلب الأطعمة

من 9 إلى 12 شهر: 
التنويع بين أصناف الأطعمة فى الوجبة الواحدة، والأطعمة التى تؤكل باليد:
- البطاطا المطهية,
- البازلاء والجزر
- الجبن المبشور
- قطع طرية من الفواكه الطازجة مثل الموز، الخوخ، والشمام
- أصابع طرية من التفاح والكمثرى المطهية
- المعكرونة بأشكالها المختلفة
- أصابع التوست
- الزبادى

تجنبى الآتى قبل سن سنة: 
- اللبن البقري
- بياض البيض
- الفراولة
- الشيكولاتة
- الفول


تجنبى الآتى قبل سن 3 سنوات: 
- الأطعمة التى قد تؤدى إلى اختناق الطفل مثل:
- الفشار
- حبات العنب (قطعى الحبة إلى 4 أرباع قبل تقديمها للطفل)
- الجزر الغير مطهي
- الحلويات الصلبة (البمبونى) والمصاصات 

تجنبى الآتى قبل سن 5 سنوات 
- المكسرات 
- إذا كان أحد أفراد أسرتك يعانى من اكزيما، حساسية، ربو، أو أى نوع من أنواع الحساسية، استشيرى طبيبك قبل إعطاء الطفل منتجات الألبان مثل الزبادى والجبن لأنهما قد يسببان له حساسية. 
- لا تضيفى ملح أو سكر لطعام الطفل، لأنك إذا فعلت ذلك فإنك تحفزين حاسة طفلك لتذوق الأطعمة الحلوة والمملحة مما قد يؤدى فيما بعد إلى مشاكل زيادة الوزن، مشاكل فى الأسنان، أو ضغط دم مرتفع.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*أمان طفلك!* 


*




كلنا نعتقد أننا نبذل قصارى جهدنا للحفاظ على سلامة أطفالنا، لكن ألم تسألى نفسك أبداً أنه ربما ولو لمرة واحدة قد عرضت حياة طفلك للخطر دون قصد؟ من الواضح أن الغلطة التى تقع فى ثانية قد تجلب سنيناً من الألم، لذا يجب أن ينتبه الآباء للأخطار المحتملة، لكى يتمكنوا من توفير الحماية اللازمة لأطفالهم من الأشياء التى لا يستطيع الأطفال حماية أنفسهم منها حتى سن معينة. لكن الحد من غريزة الفضول لدى الطفل وحبه للاستكشاف بقول "لا تفعل ذلك" أو "لا تلمس ذلك" بشكل دائم قد لا يكون شيئاً صحياً لنموه البدنى والعقلى. إن أفضل طريقة هى أن تحاولى توقع كل ما يمكن أن يؤذى طفلك وتعملى جاهدة على تجنبه سواء فى البيت أو خارجه.

نصائح عامة لأمان طفلك:
· لا تتركى مولودك أو طفلك الصغير بمفرده فى غرفة إلا إذا كان نائماً فى فراشه.
· استخدمى أغطية بلاستيكية لسد أكباس الكهرباء.
· ثبتى المكتبة وقطع الأثاث الغير الثابتة بمسامير فى الحائط.
· ضعى مقابض آمنة على الدواليب والأبواب والنوافذ.
· احفظى النباتات بعيداً عن متناول يد الأطفال. · لا تضعى الأثاث بالقرب من النوافذ.
· احفظى بعيداً عن متناول طفلك كل الأشياء الصغيرة التى قد تتسبب فى اختناقه مثل العملات، الأزرار، المكسرات، …الخ.
· احتفظى بالأشياء القابلة للكسر وكذلك الأشياء الحادة بعيداً عن متناول الطفل.
· سدى جيداً وبشكل آمن أى فتحات فى سور البلاكونة وأبقى باب البلاكونة مغلقاً طوال الوقت. · إذا كان لديك حيواناً أليفاً، لا تتركى طفلك يلعب معه دون إشراف. 

فى المطبخ:
· احتفظى بالأشياء القابلة للكسر فى الأرفف العلوية وضعى الأشياء البلاستيكية فى الأرفف السفلية. · ضعى السكاكين والأدوات الخطرة الأخرى بعيداً عن متناول يد الطفل.
· احفظى المنظفات السائلة والمطهرات فى دولاب مغلق.
· اجعلى مقابض الأوانى ناحية الداخل سواء الموجودة على البوتاجاز أو حتى على ترابيزة المطبخ أو السفرة. 
· إذا كانت لديك غسالة أطباق، أبقى بابها مغلقاً باستمرار. 
· حاولى تعليم طفلك ألا يدخل المطبخ فى أوقات الطهى.
· احفظى القمامة فى سلة بغطاء.
· احتفظى بالكبريت فى مكان بعيد عن متناول الطفل. 

فى الحمام:
· أبقى غطاء التواليت مغلقاً طوال الوقت.
· لا تتركى طفلك دون إشراف لأى سبب أثناء الاستحمام.
· افرشى فى البانيو وأرض الحمام السجاجيد التى تحمى من الانزلاق.
· أبقى باب دورة المياه مغلقاً من الخارج عند عدم الاستخدام.


فى السيارة:
· يجب أن يجلس الأطفال فى الكرسى المخصص لهم المثبت فى المقعد الخلفى.
· الأطفال الأكبر سناً تحت سن الثانية عشر يجب أن يجلسوا فى المقعد الخلفى ويضعوا حزام الأمان.
· لا تقودى السيارة أبداً والطفل جالس على رجلك.
· لا تتركى الطفل وحيداً أبداً فى السيارة حتى ولو لدقيقة.

· لا تدعى الطفل يخرج يده أو رأسه خارج نافذة السيارة.

فى الأماكن العامة:
· لا تتركى طفلك دون إشراف فى السوق التجارى أو فى النادى أو فى أى مكان عام آخر عندما تقومين بعمل شىء آخر.
· لا تتركى طفلك دون إشراف بجوار حمام السباحة.
· رافقى طفلك دائماً فى الحمامات العامة.
· أمسكى يد طفلك أثناء السير فى الشارع، وتأكدى أنه يسير على الرصيف بعيداً عن السيارات.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*الطفل المدلل* 


*




تقدم لنا أخصائية نفسية نصائحها عن كيفية إعادة تشكيل سلوك الطفل المدلل. 


إن وجود طفل مدلل لا يعد مشكلة عرضية أو مؤقتة فقط ولا هى مرحلة وتمر، فإذا لم تعيدى تشكيل سلوك الطفل المدلل فسوف تعانين من سلوكه السئ مدى الحياة. سوف تعانين من سلوكه فى فترة المراهقة لأن غالباً سيكون سلوكه أسوأ، وعندما يكبر قد يجد صعوبة فى التكيف مع أمور الحياة والناس لأنه يكون قد اعتاد أن يحصل على ما يريد عن طريق استخدام سلوكه السئ. 

تشرح د. حورية أحمد أن الطفل المدلل هو الذى يثور عندما لا تلبى احتياجاته ويذعن أبواه لرغباته بغض النظر عن وجهات نظرهما هما. على سبيل المثال، يوسف ووالدته يسيران فى السوبر ماركت، يوسف يريد بعض الحلوى ولكن والدته ترى أنه يجب أن ينتظر إلى ما بعد الغذاء. يبكى يوسف ويدبدب بقدميه ويلقى بنفسه على الأرض وهو ثائر. تستسلم والدته وتعطى له الحلوى. يوسف طفل مدلل لأنه لم يلتزم بالقواعد التى وضعتها والدته وقد استسلمت هى لسلوكه السئ، فيوسف قد تعلم أنه يستطيع الحصول على ما يريد عن طريق السلوك السئ. كيف يقع الآباء فى هذه المصيدة؟
كما تقول د. حورية أحمد أن الآباء يفسدون أطفالهم بدون قصد كالآتى: 
عدم وضعهم لقواعد محددة يتعايش بها الأطفال. 
· عدم الحرص على الالتزام بالقواعد. 
· عدم مكافأة الأطفال عندما يحسنون التصرف. 

تنصح د. حورية أن يفعل الأبوان الآتى: 
أخبرا الطفل مسبقاً: 
تؤكد د. حورية أن الأطفال يجب أن يعرفوا دائماً ما الذى يتوقعونه وما الذى نتوقعه نحن منهم. كان يجب على والدة يوسف أن تقول له: "نحن ذاهبان الآن إلى السوبر ماركت، توجد هناك حلوى كثيرة ولكننا لن نشترى أياً منها لأننا لم نتناول غذاءنا بعد." الآن هو يتوقع ما سيحدث ويعرف أيضاً أنه يجب عليه أن ينتظر إلى ما بعد الغذاء. 

ضعا قواعداً واحرصا على تطبيقها: 
يشعر الطفل بالأمان فى وجود روتين وقواعد معينة فى حياته. توضح د. حورية أن القواعد يجب أن تكون منطقية ومناسبة لسن الطفل. وكلما كبر الطفل يجب أن تتغير القواعد أو تعدل لتناسب سنه. تشير د. حورية إلى أنه إذا حدد الآباء أوقاتاً معينة للأكل، اللعب، والنوم، سوف تنتهى أغلب المشاجرات اليومية بينك وبين أطفالك. وتؤكد د. حورية أيضاً على أن الثبات فى وضع القواعد وتطبيقها هام جداً للحفاظ على السلوك الطيب لطفلك. 

كافئا السلوك الجيد: 
تؤكد د. حورية على أن سلوك الأطفال الجيد لا يجب أن يؤخذ على أنه أمر مسلم به، فكل مرة يحسن طفلك التصرف كافئيه وامدحيه، فلا تتجاهلى السلوك الجيد وكأنه شئ عادى ومتوقع. لو قال يوسف: "حاضر يا ماما،" وانتظر إلى ما بعد الغذاء، يجب أن تمدحه والدته على صبره. يجب أن يجدد الأبوان فى طريقة مدحهما لطفلهما، فلا تستخدما دائماً نفس ألفاظ وكلمات المدح لأنه بعد قليل ستبدو كلماتكما مكررة ولن يشعر طفلكما أنه يكافأ. 

كونا أصحاب الفعل وليس رد الفعل: 
تنصح د. حورية الأبوين بأن يواجها السلوك السئ بشكل هادئ. على سبيل المثال: "أنا أعرف أنك ترغب بشدة فى شراء هذه اللعبة، لكننا لن نشترى لعباً اليوم ولكننا سنشترى فقط بعض البقالة." لا تصرخى أو تثورى كرد فعل لفعل طفلك أو تشبثه لأنك بذلك تواجهين سلوك طفلك السئ بسلوك سئ مثله. 

إذا كنت تعتقدين أن طفلك قد كبر وأصبح مدللاً وأن الوقت قد فات لإصلاح ذلك، فكرى مرة أخرى، فتعتقد د. حورية أنه يمكنك إعادة ضبط سلوك طفلك باستخدام النصائح السابقة. قد يستغرق ذلك منك شهوراً وقد يصبح سلوك طفلك فى البداية أسوء من ذى قبل ولكن النتائج التى ستحصدينها تستحق الجهد.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*طفلى عنيد!* 


*




إذا كنت تشعرين أن هناك صراع دائم بين رغباتك ورغبات طفلك، إليك النصائح التالية: 

أنت فى زيارة إحدى صديقاتك لتشربى معها فنجاناً من القهوة وطفلك يلعب مع طفلها فى أمان. بعد قليل تنظرين فى ساعتك وتجدين أن الوقت قد حان للرحيل، ولكن عندما تعلنين ذلك لطفلك، يرفض بشدة الرحيل وينفجر فى نوبة من الغضب، ويتوسل إليك فى البقاء لبعض الوقت. تعطينه خمس دقائق أخرى، ولكن عندما تمر الخمس دقائق تجدينه يفعل نفس الشئ. 

رغم أن معظمنا يمر بمواقف مشابهة مع أطفالنا حيث يحدث صراع بين رغباتنا ورغباتهم، إلا أننا لا نتمتع جميعاً بمهارة التغلب على تلك المواقف. بالطبع نحن جميعاً نتمنى أن يتمتع أطفالنا بأخلاق طيبة وأن يتعلموا الفرق بين الصواب والخطأ، ولكن ليس ذلك دائماً سهل، خاصةً إذا كان الطفل عنيداً ويقابل كل ما تقولينه بكلمة "لا". لا شك أن التعامل مع الطفل العنيد شئ صعب وأحياناً ينفذ صبرك قبل أن ينفذ صبره هو، ولكن هناك طرق فعالة للتعامل مع العند حتى يكون بيتك مكاناً هادئاً بدلاً من أن يصبح ميداناً للمعارك! 

هل من الطبيعى أن يكون طفلى عنيداً بهذا الشكل؟
إن العند صفة طبيعية جداً فى الأطفال. السيدة جوانة الخياط – حاصلة على بكالوريوس علم نفس أطفال من جامعة بوسطن ورئيسة المعلمين السابقة بحضانة مستشفى الأطفال ببوسطن، والتى قامت بتصميم المنهج الدراسى للأطفال ورصد نموهم الأكاديمى، البدنى، العقلى، والاجتماعى تقول: "كل طفل عنيد إلى حد معين، لأن من طبيعة الطفل أن يختبر البيئة المحيطة به لكى يعرف مداه. لكن الأطفال لا يعرفون حدودهم ومن مهمة الأبوين أن يضعا لهم هذه الحدود." 

تشرح د. نادية شريف – عميد سابق لكلية رياض الأطفال وأستاذ فى معهد الدراسات التربوية بجامعة القاهرة – أن الطفل منذ صغر سنه يكتشف أنه شخصية مستقلة وله القدرة الذاتية على التفكير واتخاذ القرارات لنفسه، وكذلك القدرة على الاعتراض على أى شئ لا يعجبه. تقول د. نادية: "يبدأ ذلك عندما يبدأ الطفل فى اكتشاف العالم من حوله ويقابل كثيراً بعبارات مثل، "لا، لا تفعل ذلك" أو "لا تلمس هذا"". عندئذ يبدأ الطفل فى الاعتراض ويحاول أن يفعل ما يريده بغض النظر عما يقوله أبويه. هنا يبدأ دور الأبوين فى تهذيب طفلهما، فكلما كان ذلك مبكراً كلما كان أفضل." 

ما هو الحل؟
تتفق الخبيرتان على أن التربية الفعالة هى أفضل طريقة للتعامل مع العند ومنعه. تؤكد د. نادية أن أول قاعدة من قواعد التربية هى الثبات على المبدأ عند تعاملك مع الطفل. هذا يعنى أن تتفقى أنت وزوجك مسبقاً على ما هو مسموح به وما هو غير مسموح به لطفلكما وماذا تفعلان إذا تعدى طفلكما الحدود الموضوعة له، فلا تقبلى شئ يرفضه زوجك والعكس صحيح. أيضاً لا تتغاضى عن شئ فعله طفلك اليوم ثم تعاقبينه على الفعل نفسه فى اليوم التالى. 

القاعدة الثانية هى أن تكونى هادئة ولكن حاسمة في نفس الوقت عندما يعند طفلك. إذا طبقت هذه القواعد فسيفهم طفلك حدوده جيداً. 
تقترح السيدة جوانة أيضاً قائلة: "إن إدخال روتين معين فى حياة طفلك سيقلل من المواقف التى يحدث فيها الصدام بينكما وسيساعده ذلك على معرفة ما هو متوقع منه." فكرة جيدة أن تحددى مواعيد للطعام، الاستحمام، النوم، والأشياء الأخرى التى تعتبرينها هامة. 

تضيف السيدة جوانة قائلة: "يجب أن تضعى فى اعتبارك أنه تماماً مثلما تتوقعين من طفلك اتباع النظام دون مساءلة يجب أيضاً أن تسمحى له بمساحة من الحرية لاتخاذ القرارات الخاصة به." أن يعلم الطفل أنه يستطيع تكوين رأى وأنه قادر على اتخاذ قرارات خاصة به ذلك يمثل جانباً هاماً فى نمو شخصيته. تنصح السيدة جوانة بأن يقرر الأبوان الأمور القابلة للنقاش والأمور الغير قابلة للنقاش. على سبيل المثال، لن يضر السماح لطفلكما باختيار فيلم الكرتون الذى يريد مشاهدته أو اختيار ال"تى شيرت" الذى يريد ، فهذا سيعطيه شعوراً بإشباع رغبته فى الاختيار. لكن إذا صمم طفلك على فعل شئ خطر مثل اللعب بسكين، أو إذا أراد أن يفعل شيئاً لا يناسبك وأصر عليه مثل زيارته لجدته فى وقت يكون لديك فيه الكثير من المشاغل فى البيت، فى هذه الحالة يكون القرار النهائى لك. 

إلى أى مدى أكون حازمة؟
تقول د. نادية: "لا يجب أن يكون الأبوان متراخيين أكثر من اللازم أو حادين أكثر من اللازم، فالمبالغة فى كلتا الحالتين ستؤدى إلى نتائج غير طيبة. فإذا قوبل كل ما يريده الطفل بالرفض دائماً دون إعطائه فرصة اتخاذ أى قرار، سيؤدى إلى عدم قدرته على اتخاذ أى قرار أو تكوين أى رأى، فتحكم الأبوين الدائم فى الطفل، يحجم شخصيته. على الجانب الآخر، إذا لم وجه الأبوان طفلهما وتركاه يفعل ما يريد بصفة دائماً؛ أياً كان ما يريده، فستكون النتيجة طفل منفلت ليس لكلام أبويه أى تأثير عليه." 

لقد وجدت السيدة جوانة من خلال خبرتها أن أفضل طريقة للتعامل مع الطفل الذى يصر على فعل شئ ترين أنه غير لائق تتضمن ثلاث خطوات: "أول خطوة هى أن تقولى لطفلك بهدوء وحسم أنه يجب أن يتوقف عن ذلك السلوك وأنك لا تريدينه أن يكرر هذا السلوك حيث أنك لا تقبلينه. ثانياً، إذا لم يتوقف الطفل عن سلوكه، ذكريه أنك قد طلبت منه من قبل التوقف عما يفعله وقولى له أنه إن لم يتوقف فى الحال فسوف يعاقب." وأخيراً، تؤكد السيدة جوانة أنه إذا استمر الطفل فيما يفعل بغض النظر عما قلتيه له، فيجب أن تقومى بمعاقبته حتى لو أغضبه ذلك. تقول السيدة جوانة: "يجب أن يعرف الطفل أنك تعنين ما تقولين، وأنه لن يستطيع تحت أى ظرف من الظروف الاستمرار فى اتباع السلوك السئ." العقاب المناسب هو حرمان الطفل من شئ يحبه، مثل مشاهدة التليفزيون، أو الذهاب إلى النادى، لكن ليس من المناسب أبداً ضرب الطفل أو سبه بألفاظ جارحة. 
من الطبيعى أن يحدث بينك وبين طفلك أحياناً تضارب فى الرأى. تقول كل من الخبيرتين أن السر فى التعامل مع عناد الطفل هو أن يتسم سلوكك معه بالهدوء ولكن بالحسم والثبات فى نفس الوقت.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*حافظى على سمع طفلك!* 


**


*احرصى على اتباع الأسس الوقائية لحماية سمع طفلك.* 
*أصوات الناس تتحدث، سيارة تمر، موسيقى فى الراديو .. يعتبر أغلب الناس الأصوات المعتادة التى تسمع كل يوم أمراً مسلماً به، لكن يختلف الأمر تماماً بالنسبة لمن لديهم مشاكل سمعية. كيف يحمى الآباء سمع أطفالهم؟ د. ألان صبرى – أخصائى الأنف والأذن والحنجرة ب "مايو كلينيك" بالولايات المتحدة – يعطينا النصائح الآتية:* 

*اهتمى برعاية ما قبل الولادة:* 
*ينصح د. ألان قائلاً: "إذا كان فى أسرتك أو أسرة زوجك أحداً يعانى من مشاكل سمعية، فمن الأفضل حصولكما على استشارة وراثية قبل الولادة." أثناء الحمل، احرصى على عدم الاختلاط بأشخاص أو أطفال مصابين بأى عدوى قد تضر النمو السمعى لجنينك. يشرح د. ألان قائلاً: "إن الحصبة الألمانية، فيروس CMV، وال"توكسوبلازموزيس" هم الأسباب الرئيسية،" ويوضح أن السيدة الحامل يجب أن تقوم بعمل التحاليل والفحوصات اللازمة الخاصة بهذه الأمراض. (إذا كنت تخططين للحمل، فمن الأفضل القيام بعمل تلك التحاليل الآن لكى تستطيعى الحصول على التطعيمات أو العلاج اللازم قبل الحمل.)* 

*يوضح د. ألان أيضاً بأنك يجب أن تأخذى موافقة طبيبك قبل تناول أية أدوية أثناء الحمل لأن بعض الأدوية قد تضر سمع طفلك. عندما ترزقين بمولود سمعه سليم، إليك بعض الخطوات البسيطة التى يمكن أن تتخذينها لكى تحافظى على سمعه:* 

*تجنب الأصوات العالية:*
*إن التعرض بشكل دائم إلى أصوات عالية يمكن أن يضر عصب السمع الذى يقوم بإرسال الصوت من الأذن إلى المخ، وبمجرد أن يتأثر هذا العصب لا يتجدد مرة أخرى. يشرح د. ألان قائلاً: "إذا تعرضت إلى كمية معينة من الضوضاء لفترة معينة من الوقت، يمكن أن يضعف سمعك ويكون هذا الضعف نتيجة لتأثر عصب السمع… وبمجرد حدوث ذلك لا يمكن إصلاحه مرة أخرى وستضطرين فى النهاية إلى الاستعانة بسماعة إذا احتاج الأمر لذلك." ينصح د. ألان: "ببساطة، لا تتركى أطفالك فى أماكن بها ضوضاء لفترات طويلة، ولا تأخذيهم فى أماكن بها موسيقى عالية، كما لا يجب أن تسمحى لهم بمشاهدة التليفزيون بصوت عالى."*

*يقول د. ألان: "إذا أهملت حماية سمع ابنك منذ الطفولة، سيعانى بعد ذلك من مشاكل أكبر لأنها عملية تراكمية،" ويوضح أن الأضرار السمعية تحدث ببطء وقد لا تلاحظ فى البداية، ويشير إلى أن تجنب المشاكل السمعية وضعف السمع هام بشكل خاص بالنسبة للأطفال لأن تعلم الكلام يأتى عن طريق السمع، فإذا لم يسمع الطفل فلن يستطيع الكلام.* 

*سرعة علاج التهابات الأذن:* 
*يجب أن تعالج التهابات الأذن بسرعة لأنها قد تضر عصب السمع، كما أنها قد تضر العظام الموجودة فى الأذن والتى تساعد على إرسال الأصوات، أو حتى قد تضر طبلة الأذن. يقول د. ألان: "إذا لم تعالج الالتهابات جيداً أو إذا تكررت عدة مرات بشكل حاد فقد يؤدى ذلك فى النهاية إلى فقدان السمع بالكامل، لذلك من المهم تشخيص الالتهاب مبكراً وعلاجه بشكل سليم."* 

*يحذر د. ألان الآباء والأمهات المدخنين من أنهم يعرضون سمع أطفالهم إلى ضرر لأن التدخين يؤدى إلى زيادة التهابات الأذن. كما يجب أن يعلم الآباء أن الأطفال الذين يذهبون إلى الحضانات أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالتهابات الأذن. يقول د. ألان: "الأطفال فى الحضانة يكونون فى بيئة مغلقة ويحملون الكثير من الجراثيم، لن تستطيعى تجنب ذلك ولكن يجب أن تكونى متيقظة وحريصة أكثر على رعاية الطفل." كما يجب ألا ترسلى طفلك إلى الحضانة عندما يكون مريضاً لكى لا يعدى بقية الأطفال.* 

*الحرص عند استخدام الأدوية:*
*بعض الأدوية قد تضر سمع الطفل، فأعطى لطفلك الأدوية التى يصفها الطبيب فقط. يقول د. ألان: "لا تذهبى إلى الصيدلية دون مراجعة الدواء مع الطبيب أولاً." عندما يصف طبيب الأطفال أى دواء لطفلك، اسألى عن الأعراض الجانبية لهذا الدواء، واقرئى بنفسك النشرة الداخلية للدواء لتعرفى الأعراض الجانبية له.*

*اللجوء إلى الطبيب فى الحال:* 
*إذا كنت تشكين أن طفلك لديه مشكلة سمعية، استشيرى فى الحال طبيب أطفال أو أخصائى أنف وأذن وحنجرة.*
*يقول د. ألان أنه إذا أتى إليه طفل يشك أبواه فى أنه يعانى من مشكلة سمعية، يقوم بسؤالهم عن التاريخ الطبى لهما، عن حمل الأم، وعن ولادة الطفل لأن حدوث مضاعفات معينة أثناء الولادة قد تؤثر على سمع الطفل مثل عدم حصول الطفل على كمية كافية من الأكسجين. يسأل د. ألان أيضاً عن التاريخ الطبى للطفل نفسه لأن هناك بعض العوامل التى قد تضر بسمع الطفل مثل: نقص وزن الطفل عند الولادة، صفراء حادة، الحمى الشوكية التى قد تصيب الأطفال، أو الالتهابات المتكررة فى الأذن. إن الفحص العضوى للطفل بالإضافة إلى بعض التحاليل الطبية يساعد على تحديد ما إذا كان الطفل مصاباً بمتلازمة قد تؤدى إلى أضرار سمعية.*

*يقول د. ألان أن العلاج المبكر هام جداً لأنه "كلما كان اكتشاف الضعف السمعى مبكراً، كلما كانت هناك فرصة أكبر لحمايته أو تجنب الأسباب التى تزيده." يوضح د. ألان أيضاً أن الطفل إذا كان بالفعل ضعيف السمع، فإن أخصائى علاج الذي يخاطب الأطفال يستطيع أن يساعده على الكلام، كما أن الوسائل السمعية ستساعده على السمع.*

*علامات ضعف السمع :*
*لاكتشاف أي مشكلة سمعية عند الطفل، يقول د. ألان: "إن الأم هى أفضل مرشد." ويشير إلى أن العلامات الآتية قد تشير إلى وجود مشكلة فى سمع الطفل. استشيرى أخصائى فى الحال إذا شعرت بأي من العلامات التالية:*

*· إذا لم يلتفت المولود إلى الاتجاه الذى يأتى منه الصوت أو إذا لم يبدى رد فعل للصوت.*
*· عدم نمو المهارات الكلامية للطفل فى أوانها المتوقع. يقول د. ألان كإرشادات عامة: "على سبيل المثال، نحن نتوقع من الطفل فى عمر السنتين أن يكَوّن جملاً من كلمتين، وفى سن 3 سنوات نتوقع منه تكوين جملاً من 3 كلمات، وفى سن الرابعة نتوقع منه تكوين جملاً من 4 أو 5 كلمات."*
*· إذا رفع الطفل الأكبر سناً صوت التليفزيون أكثر من اللازم أو إذا كان مستواه الدراسى ليس بالمستوى المطلوب.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*الوقت ممتع ومفيد مع طفلك* 


**


*اجعلا الوقت الذى تقضيانه مع أطفالكما وقتاً ممتعاً ومفيداً فى نفس الوقت!* 

*إن دورك كأم هو دور قيادى، وهذا يعنى أن المسئولية تقع على عاتقك. يجب أن يوضع ضمن جدول الأسرة وقتاً مفيداً يجمع الأسرة كلها سوياً إلى جانب الأوقات الأخرى المخصصة للمهام المنزلية، التزامات العمل، الارتباطات الشخصية، الوقت الخاص بك أنت وزوجك، وقت الأطفال الخاص بالمدرسة، لعب كرة القدم، تمرينات الباليه، المذاكرة. إذا فكرت فى الأمر بهذه الطريقة فستشعرين بالتوتر، لكن إذا جعلتما الوقت المخصص لقضائه مع أطفالكما وقتاً ممتعاً للأسرة كلها ويتوق إليه كل أفراد الأسرة، سيكون هذا الوقت بمثابة وقتاً للاستمتاع والراحة النفسية للجميع!* 

*قومى بعمل جدول:* 
*ضعى على الثلاجة نتيجة ملونة لتوضيح الأحداث الشهرية وعلمى على الأوقات التى ستقضيها الأسرة معاً.*

*بهذه الطريقة، أنت تعطين أهمية لهذا الوقت وفى نفس الوقت تذكرين به كل أفراد الأسرة.* 

*اصنعى "صندوق اقتراحات" :* 
*اصنعى بمشاركة أسرتك صندوقاً ظريفاً وزينوه بالرسومات، الورق الملون، صور لاصقة، .. الخ. عندما يفكر الأطفال فى أنشطة معينة لتقوم بها الأسرة خلال الأوقات الخاصة بها، شجعيهم على كتابة هذه الأفكار ووضعها فى " صندوق الاقتراحات".*

*عندما تجلس الأسرة كلها سوياً للتخطيط للوقت الخاص بها، افتحى "صندوق الاقتراحات" وألقى نظرة على الاقتراحات الموجودة به. تأكدى من إعطاء كل فرد من أفراد الأسرة دوره لإبداء رأيه فيما ستقومون به. إن جلوس الأسرة معاً لاختيار الأنشطة التى تقوم بها والتخطيط لذلك سيساعد على أن يشارك كل أفراد الأسرة اهتمامات بعضهم البعض وهو ما يؤدى إلى زيادة الترابط والتقارب بينهم، وبما أن هذا المجهود جماعياً فإن ذلك سيشجع كل فرد فى الأسرة على ابتكار أنشطة ظريفة ويساعد أيضاً على استلهام أفكار جديدة!* 

*التزموا بالجدول:* 
*أولى الأوليات هى الالتزام بالخطة الموضوعة: الوقت، المكان، والأنشطة التى ستقومون بها. تقول ماجدة خليل – 26 سنة وأم لطفلين: "هذا يجعل أطفالك يشعرون باهتمامك وبأنهم دائماً على بالك." إذا حدث ظرف طارئ يمنع اجتماع الأسرة، فيجب أن يجلس كل أفراد الأسرة سوياً لتحديد خطتهم المعدلة.* 

*أظهرى اهتمامك وحماسك:* 
*هذا الوقت خاص بكم معاً، فكونى متحمسة له وسينتقل حماسك إلى أطفالك أيضاً. فكرى مسبقاً فى النشاط أو الفكرة التى اختارتها الأسرة وحاولى إيجاد طريقة ظريفة تضيف إليها البهجة وتجعلها أكثر غنى.* 

*5 أفكار لوقت مفيد:* 
*ألعاب مسلية:* 
*شئ ظريف أن يلعب كل فرد فى الأسرة الألعاب المفضلة للآخرين. يمكنك أن تصنعى صندوقاً خاصاً للأفكار الخاصة بالألعاب المسلية حتى يستطيع كل فرد أن يقترح ألعابه المفضلة. هناك أفكار مثل: لعبة تمثيل الأشياء، الدومينو، الكوتشينة، لعبة الذاكرة …الخ. العبوا ألعاباً جماعية إلى جانب ألعاباً فيها منافسة؛ وذلك لتنمية روح طفلك الرياضية وتدريبه على عدم الشعور بغضب شديد عندما ينتصر دائماً شخص غيره فى المسابقات التنافسية.* 

*أفكار ثقافية:* 
*زوروا متحف أو معرض فنى، لكن اذهبى وحدك أولاً دون اصطحاب أطفالك لكى تتأكدى من عدم وجود أشكال أو مناظر مخيفة لا تريدين أن يراها أطفالك.*

*إليك بعض النصائح لإضفاء البهجة على هذه النوعية من الزيارات:* 
*· اختارى بعض المعروضات التى تظنين أنها ستعجب طفلك واتركى بقية المعروضات. إن الأطفال لا يتمتعون بقدرة كبيرة على الانتباه لفترات طويلة، لذلك ليس من الضرورى أن تروا كل المعروضات الموجودة بالمعرض أو المتحف فى يوم واحد.*

*· اجعلى الأطفال متنبهين بسؤالهم عن الألوان التى يرونها وتعبيرات الوجه للتماثيل على سبيل المثال.*

*· شجعى الأطفال على أن يتخيلوا فيما يفكر صاحب التمثال أو ماذا يقول، أو لماذا يبدو الشخص الموجود باللوحة ضاحكاً أو حزيناً.*

*· إذا كنتم تشاهدون صورة إحدى الشخصيات التاريخية، احكى للطفل بعض المعلومات البسيطة عنها.*

*· إذا كان المتحف يعرض أدوات، اسألى طفلك عن استخدام كل أداة، وإذا أعجبته أداة معينة فحاولا أن تصنعا واحدة من ورق الكرتون بعد عودتكم إلى البيت.*

*· اشتروا بعض الكروت أو التذكارات البسيطة من المتحف أو المعرض (إن وجد)، حتى يستطيع الطفل الرجوع إليها والحديث عما رآه.* 

*المشاركة فى أعمال البيت:* 
*حاولى أن تجعلى طفلك يشاركك فى القيام ببعض الأعمال المنزلية البسيطة مثل تسوية الفراش، ترتيب الأشياء ووضعها فى أماكنها، أو تنظيم الملابس فى الدولاب. سيعلم هذا طفلك الشعور بالمسئولية ويسمح لكما فى نفس الوقت بقضاء وقت معاً. فى أثناء قيامكما بهذه الأمور يمكنك تشغيل بعض الموسيقى كنوع من الترفيه.* 

*الاحتفالات:* 
*· خططا سوياً لحفلات أعياد الميلاد. يمكن أن تكون فكرة الاحتفال: حفلة شاى للبنات، أو قد تدور فكرة الحفل حول شخصية كرتونية معروفة، أو حفل تدور فكرته عن حيوان معين. اجعلى كل الأسرة تشترك فى التزيين للحفل مثل تصميم لافتة "عيد ميلاد سعيد"، أو فى عمل لوحة من الكرتون على شكل شخصية كرتونية محبوبة (يمكن صنعها باستخدام قطعة كبيرة من كرتون، علبة قديمة، وبعض الدهانات).*

*· يمكن أيضاً أن تقوموا سوياً بعمل بعض المأكولات الخاصة بالحفل مثل الكعك، الساندويتشات، أو البيتزا.*

*لا تنسوا القراءة:* 
*اختارى الكتب بعناية شديدة قبل أن تقرئيها مع طفلك. عندما تختارين كتاباً خيالياً، تأكدى من أن الطفل سيتعلم منه شيئاً إلى جانب التسلية. يجب أيضاً أن تحرصى على اختيار بعض الكتب التى تحتوى على المعلومات وحاولى تنويع الكتب بما يتفق مع اهتمامات جميع أفراد الأسرة مثل الرياضة، الطبيعة، العلوم، أو الفن. بهذه الطريقة ستشجعى كل منهم على القراءة وكذلك التعرف على اهتمامات الآخرين.* 

*اقرئى المواضيع قبل أن تشركى أطفالك فيها حتى يمكنك إيجاد أفكار تجعل من وقت قرائتكم معاً وقتاً ظريفاً. فكرى فى الأشياء التى يمكن أن يسأل عنها طفلك أثناء القراءة وجهزى إجاباتك!*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*كيف تنمي ذكاء طفلك في عامه الأول؟* 


*




أظرف شئ فى العالم بالنسبة لأغلب الآباء أن يروا أطفالهم جالسين فى هدوء ومستمتعين بلعبهم الذى يبدو عشوائياً. ربما ما لا يعرفه الآباء أن هذا اللعب العشوائى الذى يقوم به الطفل يمثل بالفعل جانباً هاماً فى نموه، فاللعب هو وسيلة الطفل لفهم العالم من حوله. إن "عمل" الطفل هو تنمية قدراته المختلفة من خلال لعبه اليومى. على سبيل المثال قد تبدو محاولة الطفل لوضع إصبع قدمه فى فمه محاولة بلهاء، إلا أن هذه المحاولة بالفعل تكون بمثابة تمرين على التنسيق بين اليد والعين، وكذلك تمرين على حل المشاكل. يتطور "التنسيق" لدى الطفل بتكرار محاولة مسك أصابع قدمه ورغم أنه قد لا ينجح عدة مرات، إلا أنه يحاول تعديل الخطأ الذى يقع فيه لكى يكمل مغامرته المثيرة لوضع إصبع قدمه فى فمه. عندما يتعلم الأبوين أى نوع من اللعب والألعاب تبنى قدرات طفلهما، يمكنهما عندئذ أن يخلقا فى البيت بيئة محفزة لقدرات طفلهما التعليمية. 


الألعاب الفردية هى الألعاب التى يقوم بها الطفل عندما يكون بمفرده لاكتشاف العالم من حوله مثل مص الأصابع، أو اكتشاف أجزاء جسمه بشكل عام. يجب أن يشجع الأبوين هذه النوعية من الألعاب ويحرصا على إعطاء طفلهما وقتاً خاصاً به دون تدخل منهما. الألعاب الفردية هى ألعاب إيجابية حيث يعتمد فيها الطفل على عقله لكى يفهم الأشياء وهو ما ينمى بشكل كبير حواس الطفل ومنظوره للأشياء وفائدتها.

على الجانب الآخر، هناك بعض الألعاب التى يمكن للكبار لعبها مع الطفل لتنمية مهاراته الاجتماعية والتفاعلية. على سبيل المثال، أن يغطى الشخص الكبير وجهه بيديه ثم يرفعها فجأة مهللاً للطفل فيضحك الطفل، وبتكرار اللعبة – دور الشخص الكبير ليغطى وجهه ثم دور الطفل ليضحك وهكذا - يتعلم الطفل "تبادل الأدوار"، وهو عنصر أساسى للتفاعل بين الناس. عندما تتكرر هذه اللعبة، يتعلم الطفل أن ينتظر المفاجأة ثم يضحك أو يبدى سعادته عند حدوثها. بالطبع الألعاب التى يشارك فيها الكبار تساعد أيضاً على تنمية مهارات معينة يحاول الطفل تنميتها بمفرده مثل السمع والإدراك. إن لعب الطفل مع الأبوين وهما قريبين منه ويمدحانه يساعد على شعور الطفل بأنه محبوب وقد ثبت أن هذا الشعور يزيد من إحساس الطفل بالمبادرة والتفاعل مع الآخرين. 

ما هى الألعاب التعليمية؟ 
أول شئ يجب أن تتذكريه هو أن كل شئ يمكن أن يكون لعبة للطفل. "ماما" و"بابا" لعبة، الأشياء المنزلية الآمنة مثل الأطباق البلاستيك الملونة لعبة، وحتى الملابس يمكن أن تكون لعبة. فكل ذلك يساعد الطفل على التعلم واكتشاف عالمه. لكن إليك بعض الإرشادات عند شرائك اللعب لكى يستفيد طفلك أكبر فائدة ممكنة منها: 

اللعب: من 0 إلى 6 شهور توضح د. جيهان القاضى – رئيسة الجمعية المصرية لصعوبات التعليم – أن الرأى الذى يقول أن الطفل لا يستطيع الإبصار أو السمع عند ولادته هو فى الحقيقة رأى غير سليم، فالأطفال يستطيعون تمييز ألون زاهية معينة (اللون الأحمر هو عادةً أول لون يستطيع الطفل رؤيته)، وبالقطع يستطيعون سماع الأصوات المحيطة بهم رغم أنهم قد لا يستطيعون تفسير هذه الأصوات بشكل سليم. فمن المفيد وضع لعبة موسيقية زاهية الألوان فوق فراش الطفل منذ اليوم الأول. فكلما كان محيط الطفل غنياً، حتى منذ أيامه الأولى، كلما زادت فرصة نموه العقلى.
تقول د. جيهان: "بحلول الشهر الثالث يستطيع طفلك تمييز لعبته المفضلة وسيحاول الوصول إليها أو الإمساك بها. من المهم أن تكون تلك اللعب بألوان مختلفة، ملمس مختلف، وأشكال مختلفة لتنمية حاسة الطفل فى التمييز بين الأشياء المختلفة عن طريق البصر، اللمس، والسمع (إذا كانت اللعبة تصدر صوتاً)." على سبيل المثال الشخاشيخ الملونة واللعب المرنة التى تصدر أصواتاً أو موسيقى تفيد الطفل فى هذه السن. توضح د. جيهان أيضاً أن الأطفال فى هذه السن كثيراً ما يضعون اللعب فى أفواههم كوسيلة لمعرفة الأشياء، فيجب على الأبوين أن يكونا شديدى الحرص عند شراء هذه اللعب ويتأكدا من عدم وجود أية أجزاء بها يمكن أن يبتلعها الطفل، كما يجب أن يتأكدا من نظافتها. 

اللعب: من 7 إلى 12 شهر: 
الطفل الأكبر سناً يستطيع عادةً تذكر بعض الأفكار البسيطة والتعرف على نفسه، أجزاء جسمه، والأشخاص المألوفين لديه، واللعب فى هذه السن يجب أن تساعد على تنمية هذه المهارات الجديدة. وأكثر هذه اللعب فائدة هى اللعب التى تجر، ترص، تسير إلى الخلف والأمام، أو من النوع الذى يساعد على التوفيق بين الألوان والأشكال. كذلك الكتب المصنوعة من القماش أو البلاستيك والتى تتميز بالصور الكبيرة، البسيطة، والتى يمكن أن يمسكها الطفل، يهزها، أو حتى يضعها فى فمه تكون أيضاً مفيدة جداً. يمكن أن يستخدم الأبوان هذه الكتب أيضاً بشكل مفيد لطفلهما، فتستطيع الأم أن تشير وتشرح للطفل أسماء ووظائف الأشياء الموجودة فى صور الكتاب، فذلك يساعد على تنمية اللغة والفهم عند الطفل. كما ثبت أن المكعبات تنمى مهارة الطفل على حل المشاكل. الأشكال المختلفة من اللعب الموجود بالأسواق كثيرة وممتعة لكل من الطفل والأبوين فى نفس الوقت، فتأكدى من شراء اللعب المناسبة لسن طفلك حتى يستطيع الحصول منها على أكبر فائدة. 

ماذا تفعل الأم العاملة؟ 
إذا كنت أم عاملة وعليك العودة إلى عملك بعد 3 شهور من الولادة، حددى وقت تلعبين فيه مع طفلك دون مقاطعات من أحد. يمكن أن يتم ذلك بالتبادل مع الأب والجد أو الجدة لمساعدتك على عدم إهمال هذا الجزء من حياة طفلك.
بالإضافة إلى ذلك، ابذلى قصارى جهدك لاختيار حضانة يكون العاملين بها مدركين لوسائل تنمية قدرات الطفل ومدربين جيداً على هذه الوسائل، أو اتركى الطفل مع أحد أفراد الأسرة الذى يكون له تأثيراً إيجابياً على نمو طفلك. 

دور المتخصصين فى تنمية قدرات الأطفال: 
أصبح الآن هناك أطباء أطفال ومعالجين متخصصين فى تنمية قدرات الطفل إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك، وكان الطفل متأخر فى جانب من الجوانب. توضح د. جيهان قائلة: "إن الجزء الأكبر من النمو العقلى الإنسانى الذى يبقى مع الإنسان طوال حياته يتكون فى الخمس سنوات الأولى من العمر، لذلك فنحن مطالبون بالاهتمام بهذه المرحلة الهامة جداً من حياة أطفالنا."*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*أخطاء شائعة!* 


*




بعد ولادة طفلك ستسمعين كم من النصائح لم تسمعيه من قبل، ولكن قد تكون كثير من هذه النصائح خاطئة. إليك بعض الأخطاء الشائعة التى قد ينصحك بها البعض مع تصحيح لهذه الأخطاء.

كل الأطفال يجب إعطاؤهم جلوكوز فى المستشفى.
خطأ 
تقول د. هناء القراقصى – طبيبة أطفال وأستاذ طب الأطفال بجامعة القاهرة – إن حالات معينة فقط من الأطفال هم الذين يحتاجون لإعطائهم جلوكوز، مثل الأطفال الذين يعانون من نقص السكر فى الدم أو من صفراء حديثى الولادة. إن كل الأطفال يفقدون ما بين 6% إلى 10% من أوزانهم خلال الأسبوع الأول بعد الولادة، فلا يجب أن يعتبر هذا النقص فى الوزن كمؤشر لعدم نجاح الرضاعة الطبيعية. فى الواقع، إن الدراسات أظهرت أن إعطاء جلوكوز للطفل يتعارض مع الرضاعة الطبيعية لأن ذلك يضعف مجهود الطفل فى تعلم الرضاعة الطبيعية. 

شربك للماء أثناء الرضاعة الطبيعية يخفف لبنك.
خطأ 
إن شرب الماء لا يغير من تركيب اللبن، وشرب الكثير من السوائل تقول د. هناء هام جداً للرضاعة الطبيعية حتى تكون لديك كمية مناسبة من اللبن وحتى لا تصابى بالجفاف.

لا تستخدمى كرسى الأطفال الخاص بالسيارة قبل أن يبلغ طفلك 3 شهور.
خطأ 
إن كرسى السيارة هام جداً لسلامة طفلك. إن عضلات رقبة الطفل ضعيفة ورأسه ثقيلة، ولو توقفت السيارة فجأة أو انحرفت أو صدمت حتى ولو كانت السيارة تسير بسرعة بطيئة جداً، قد يعانى الطفل من إصابات بالغة أو قد تحدث وفاة إذا لم يكن جالساً فى كرسيه بشكل آمن. لذلك، ففى كثير من الدول، لا يسمح للأبوين بترك المستشفى دون وضع المولود الجديد فى كرسيه الخاص بالسيارة. هناك كراسى مصممة لكل الأعمار، اقرئى التعليمات الموجودة مع الكرسى جيداً لتتأكدى أن الكرسى مصمم للأطفال المولودين حديثاً، واقرئى أيضاً التعليمات الخاصة بتركيب الكرسى لتثبيته جيداً وبشكل آمن. يجب أن يكون وضع الكرسى مواجهاً لخلفية السيارة وذلك فى مقعد السيارة الخلفى.

أفضل وضع لنوم الطفل على بطنه لأن هذا الوضع يقلل الغازات والمغص.
خطأ 
إن وضع طفلك على بطنه وهو مستيقظ قد يقلل من الغازات، لكن لا تتركيه أبداً على بطنه وهو نائم، فقد ثبت أن النوم على البطن أحد أهم أسباب ظاهرة الموت المفاجئ فى الأطفال حديثى الولادة. تقول د. هناء: "ليس بسبب أن الطفل لا يستطيع التنفس من أنفه كما يعتقد البعض، لكن الأهم أنه لا يستطيع استخدام عضلات صدره فى التنفس. تزيد هذه المشكلة فى الشتاء عندما يكون الطفل مرتدياً ملابس كثيرة ومغطى بأغطية ثقيلة." إن أفضل وضع لنوم الطفل هو على ظهره أو على جنبه على أن يكون ذراعه الأسفل مفروداً للأمام حتى لا يستطيع أن ينقلب على بطنه. يجب الإشارة أيضاً إلى أن الوسادات لا يجب أن تستخدم أبداً قبل سن سنة لأنها قد تتسبب فى اختناق الطفل.

يمكن إعطاء عصير البرتقال للطفل بعد بلوغ شهرين لحمايته من الإصابة بالبرد ولإمداده بفيتامين "ج".
خطأ 
تقول د. هناء: "هذه عادة شائعة، فالأبوين حتى قد لا يسألون طبيب الأطفال قبل أن يفعلوا ذلك." وتوضح د. هناء أن هذا تصرف خطر، لأن عصير البرتقال حمضى جداً وإذا ما أعطى للطفل مبكراً قد يتسبب ذلك فى مشاكل فى الجهاز الهضمى للطفل فى حياته بعد ذلك. وتقول د. هناء أن عصير البرتقال حتى ولو كان مخففاً لا يجب أن يعطى للطفل قبل 9 شهور، وأن أفضل عصير يمكن البدء به منذ الشهر الرابع هو عصير التفاح أو الكمثرى دون تحلية وتخفيفه بالماء بنسبة 10 وحدات ماء إلى وحدة واحدة عصير.

يجب أن يبدأ إعطاء الطفل أطعمة صلبة منذ الشهر الثالث.
خطأ 
تعلق د. هناء على ذلك قائلة: "إن الجهاز المناعى للقناة المعدية المعوية للطفل لا تكون مكتملة قبل 4 شهور." وتوصى بعدم البدء فى إعطاء الطفل أطعمة صلبة قبل الشهر السادس أو السابع. تقول د. هناء: "أنه بتتبع تاريخ الأشخاص الذين يعانون من مشاكل مثل التهابات الأمعاء، القولون العصبى، وعسر الهضم، وجدت الدراسات أن أغلب هؤلاء الأشخاص قد تم إعطاؤهم أطعمة صلبة مبكراً." من الأفضل عدم التسرع فى إعطاء الطفل أطعمة صلبة لإن رد الفعل العكسى للسان الطفل الذى يجعل الطفل يلفظ الطعام، يقل ببلوغ الشهر السادس، كما أن معظم الأطفال يستطيعون فى هذه السن الجلوس دون مساعدة فى مقعد الطعام المرتفع، وهذين العاملين يجعلان إطعام الطفل أسهل. من العلامات الأخرى التى تدل على أن الطفل مستعداً لتجربة الأطعمة الصلبة: عندما يحاول الوصول إلى طعام والديه أو عندما يحرك فمه كأنه يأكل.

الأطفال يحتاجون لارتداء أحذية عند تعلم المشى.
خطأ 
إن الأقدام العارية أفضل لأنها تساعد الطفل على الشعور بشكل أفضل بالتوازن وكذلك الشعور بالاحتكاك الطبيعى بين قدميه والأرض عند محاولاته الأولى للمشى. لكن الأطفال يمكن أن يمشوا عاريين الأقدام على الأماكن النظيفة فقط فى البيت وليس خارج البيت. عندما يكون الطفل مستعداً للمشى واللعب خارج البيت، يحتاج عندئذٍ لارتداء حذاء لحماية قدميه. الأحذية ذات الكعوب خطر، فتجنبى الأحذية الموضة ذات الكعوب مثل بعض الصنادل، أو البوت. تذكر د. هناء الأبوين بأن مقاس الحذاء المناسب يجب أن يكون أعرض من قدم الطفل بمسافة عرض إصبع وأطول من قدمه أيضاً بمسافة عرض إصبع. إذا كان الحذاء صغيراً على الطفل، فقد تكون قدمه محشورة دون أن تلحظى ذلك، فانتبهى إلى وجود احمرار أو أى علامات فى قدم الطفل والتى تعتبر مؤشراً لضيق الحذاء. إذا تكرر خلع الطفل للحذاء، فهذه أيضاً علامة على أن الحذاء ضيق*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*هل يتمتع طفلك بأسنان صحية؟* 


*




حافظى على أسنان طفلك منذ ظهور أول سنّة! 

الابتسامة الأولى للطفل تكون من أجمل وأعز اللحظات بالنسبة للأم والأب، وبظهور السنّة الأولى للطفل تصبح ابتسامته ألذ، فكيف تحافظين على صحة أسنان طفلك لتبقى ابتسامته لذيذة ومشرقة؟ تظهر عادةً السنّة الأولى للطفل فى عمر 6 أشهر تقريباً، وتختلف هذه المرحلة من طفل لآخر، فقد تمر ببساطة بالنسبة لبعض الأطفال وقد تكون مؤلمة بالنسبة للبعض الآخر. يقول د. أسامة الشهاوى – مدرس مساعد بقسم طب أسنان الأطفال والصحة العامة بكلية طب الفم والأسنان جامعة القاهرة: "بشكل عام يجب أن تترك الأسنان لتنمو وحدها إلا فى بعض الحالات التى قد يكون بها مشاكل." على سبيل المثال، يتطلب الأمر اللجوء للطبيب إذا بدأ يتكون خرّاج فى اللثة، أو إذا ظهر تورم أزرق اللون.

بمجرد نمو السنّة الأولى للطفل، ينصح د. أسامة الأم أن تبدأ فى التعود على غسل أسنان طفلها ويقول: "يمكنك استخدام فرشاة أسنان صغيرة أو قطعة رقيقة من الشاش ومسح أسنان الطفل بها ولكن دون استخدام معجون أسنان فى هذه المرحلة." أفضل وقت لتنظيف أسنان طفلك هو ليلاً قبل النوم مباشرةً حيث يبطأ إفراز اللعاب الذى يعتبر بمثابة المنظف الطبيعى. يمكن البدء فى استخدام معجون الأسنان من سن سنتين ولكن ينصح د. أسامة باستخدام المعجون الخاص بالأطفال لاحتوائه على نسبة أقل من الفلوريد. يقول د. أسامة: "قبل سن الرابعة لا تضعى معجون أسنان على مساحة الفرشاة كلها ولكن ضعى قطعة صغيرة فقط فى حجم حبة البسلة." فى البداية يجب أن تساعدى طفلك فى غسل أسنانه لكى تطمئنى لوصول الفرشاة إلى المناطق الصعبة عليه. 

ما هى أسباب التسوس المبكر للأسنان فى الأطفال؟
أول تسوس للأسنان يمكن أن يصاب به الطفل هو التسوس الناتج عن سوء استخدام الببرونة وهو نتيجة استمرار الأم فى إرضاع الطفل بالببرونة طوال الليل، فإن وجود اللبن باستمرار على أسنان الطفل يؤدى إلى التسوس. يضيف د. أسامة أنه من الأسباب الرئيسية الأخرى للتسوس هو الاستخدام الزائد للعسل والسكر، ويوضح: "ليست المشكلة فقط فى كمية السكر التى يتم تناولها ولكن فى طول المدة التى يبقى فيها السكر على الأسنان." العصائر المضاف إليها سكر والمشروبات الغازية ضارة جداً بالأسنان، وتجنبى الخطأ الذى تقع فيه بعض الأمهات وهو تهدئة الطفل عن طريق إعطائه ببرونة بها مشروبات مضاف إليها سكر. المصاصات، الحلويات اللزجة، الشيبس، والمأكولات السريعة الأخرى التى تحتوى على نشويات تلتصق بالأسنان، كلها من العوامل التى تؤدى إلى تسوس الأسنان. لذلك فإن غسل أسنان الطفل ضرورى بعد كل أكل سواء كنت تعتبرينه أكلاً صحياً أم لا. 

هناك خطأ شائع يقع فيه الآباء والأمهات وهو عدم الاهتمام بالأسنان اللبنية. يقول د. أسامة: "معظم الآباء والأمهات يعتقدون أن الأسنان اللبنية ليست مهمة بما أنها ستتبدل بعد ذلك بالأسنان الدائمة." لكن الأسنان اللبنية تقوم بدورين هامين: تمكن الطفل من الأكل والكلام بشكل سليم، كما أنها تحفظ المكان للأسنان الدائمة التى ستظهر بعد ذلك، لذلك فإن علاج تسوس الأسنان فى هذه المرحلة المبكرة هام للغاية لعدم فقد أية أسنان. فإن فقد سنّة فى هذه المرحلة يعنى أن أسنان أخرى ستحل محلها وعندما يأتى الوقت لظهور السنّة الدائمة لا تجد مكاناً لها، وينتج عن ذلك أسنان متراكبة. يضيف د. أسامة: "إذا كان ولابد خلع إحدى الأسنان اللبنية يكون من المهم أن يضع الطبيب للطفل بديلاً يحفظ مكان السنة الفارغ." 

التغذية الصحية تؤدى إلى أسنان صحية فتكون أقوى وأكثر قدرة على مقاومة التسوس. 
هناك عناصر غذائية عديدة هامة تساعد على نمو أسنان صحية وكذلك على بناء الفك. يتضمن ذلك الفوسفور، فيتامين "د"، وبالطبع الكالسيوم. الأجبان الغنية بالكالسيوم على وجه الخصوص لها فائدتين: فهى مغذية جداً، وفى نفس الوقت تثير إفراز اللعاب، كما تعادل الأحماض الموجودة بالفم. 

ابدئى فى الحال الاعتناء بأسنان طفلك اللبنية بتنظيفها جيداً وبالتأكد من تناول طفلك للغذاء الصحى، وتذكرى أن ابتسامة الطفل تكون مشرقة فقط إذا كانت أسنانه صحية.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*نمى ذكاء طفلك! الجزء الثانى* 


*




كيفية تنمية قدرات طفلك من خلال اللعب فى المرحلة من سن سنة إلى 3 سنوات. 

فى الجزء السابق من هذا الموضوع فى العدد الماضى تحدثنا عن كيفية تنمية قدرات طفلك من خلال اللعب فى المرحلة من بداية مولده حتى سن سنة. فى هذا العدد نود أن نتحدث عن المرحلة التالية من عمر الطفل وهى مرحلة ما قبل دخول المدرسة. هذه السنوات الثلاث هامة جداً بالنسبة لنمو الطفل بشكل شامل. بدءاً من سن سنتين – السن المزعجة – عندما يبدأ الأطفال يتدربون على الاستقلالية، ووصولاً إلى اليوم الأول فى (KG 1) يواجه الآباء مخلوقاً صغيراً مفعماً بالطاقة والحيوية. يقع الكثير من الآباء فى خطأ اللجوء إلى التليفزيون لتهدئة أطفالهم فى تلك الأوقات النشطة من حياتهم وهو ما يؤدى كثيراً إلى وصول الطفل إلى حالة من الخمول تشبه النوم من ناحية الاستفادة التى تعود عليه. لكن يجب على العكس من ذلك أن يعتبر الآباء هذه السنوات فرصة نادرة لمساعدة عقول أطفالهم للوصول لآفاق جديدة. ويعتبر اللعب من أمتع الوسائل لإفادة الطفل فى هذه المرحلة من عمره.

الألعاب التى تنمى القدرات العقلية للطفل: 
بدءاً من عمر 15 شهر يبدأ عقل طفلك فى دخول مرحلة النمو الإدراكى، فيمكنه معرفة الأمور الأساسية مثل التعرف على أنواع معينة من الأشياء. على سبيل المثال، يستطيع طفلك فى هذه المرحلة معرفة أن اللعبة التى على شكل قطة، وصورة القطة، والقطة الحقيقية كلها تمثل حيوانات من نفس النوع، فكلها قطط. من هذه السن وحتى سن الثالثة، يتعلم الطفل تقليد أفعال الكبار، كما يتعلم إبداء وتلقى بعض الطلبات البسيطة التى تتطلب تقييم وذاكرة مثل طلبه للطعام، للعب، أو للقصرية. من المهم فى هذه المرحلة أن يعمل الآباء بقدر الإمكان على إثراء البيئة المحيطة بالطفل. اللعب التى تصور أشكال الحيوانات المختلفة وأصواتها مفيدة جداً بالنسبة للنمو الإدراكى للطفل وكذلك بالنسبة لذاكرته. الألعاب التى تعتمد على التنسيق والترتيب مثل البازل والمكعبات تشجع الطفل على استخدام خياله فى تصور الصورة الكاملة أو الشكل النهائى وبعد ذلك يبدأ الطفل فى الدخول فى التفاصيل لمحاولة تجميع هذا الشكل.

من المفيد جداً فى هذه المرحلة أن تجلسى مع طفلك أثناء اللعب وتعلقى بصوت مسموع على ما يقوم به. على سبيل المثال: "ياه، إنت بتحط مناخير الكلب فى مكانها المظبوط، دلوقتى الكلب يقدر يشم." هذا يساعد على تقدم التفكير المنطقى عند الطفل كما يساعده على تعلم الكلمات. بين سن الثانية والثالثة على وجه الخصوص، ينمو بشكل أكبر إدراك الطفل فيستطيع أن يميز نوعه (ولد أم بنت)، يلبس لعبته ملابسها، يعد، ويستمتع بالألعاب التى فيها محاكاة للواقع. من المفيد فى هذه السن أن يمارس الطفل الألعاب التى تجعله يقوم بالتلوين، العد، وكذلك الألعاب التى تشبه الأدوات الحقيقية مثل اللعب التى على شكل أطقم المطبخ، أو مقشات وجرادل التنظيف. هذا يقوى شعور الطفل بالاعتماد على النفس والثقة فى قدراته بأنه يستطيع القيام بأعمال يقوم بها الكبار أو أنه لم يعد طفلاً.

الألعاب التى تفيد النمو الحركى للطفل: 
توضح د. جيهان القاضى – رئيسة الجمعية المصرية لصعوبات التعليم – أنه فى هذه المرحلة يجب أن تكون اللعب والألعاب من النوع الذى يركز على بناء العضلات، التناسق، والقدرات الحركية الكلية بشكل عام. اللعب خارج المنزل يكون فعالاً فى هذه المرحلة، فاللعب فى الحديقة يعرض الأطفال لأشعة الشمس المفيدة لأجسامهم، كما أنه يضفى على اللعب إحساس المغامرة. يجب أن يختار الآباء اللعب التى تجر مثل العربات، أو الحيوانات التى تجر بعجل، أو عجل الأطفال، وكذلك الكور التى تجعل الطفل يقفز فوقها أو يضربها. يمكن للآباء أيضاً أن يشاركوا أطفالهم فى بعض الألعاب، كوضع بعض العجلات أو الأطواق بشكل منتصب وأن يجعلوا الأطفال يمرون منها. كثيراً ما توجد فى النوادى والحدائق العامة ألعاب تشجع هذه النوعية من الأنشطة. فى سن الثالثة يجب على الأبوين أن يضعا فى حسبانهما النشاط الرياضى – أو الأنشطة الرياضية - التى سيمارسها طفلهما فى حياته اليومية حيث أن هناك أنشطة معينة يمكن البدء فى ممارستها بشكل فعال من سن ثلاث سنوات ونصف.

عندما تكونون فى البيت وتحتاجين لإيجاد طريقة مرحة لأداء بعض التمارين وإخراج بعض الطاقة مع طفلك، يمكنكما أن تقوما بالرقص على أنغام الموسيقى فهى طريقة ظريفة تجعل طفلك يتحرك.

الألعاب التى تنمى مهارات الطفل الاجتماعية: 
أحياناً يتم تجاهل مهارات الطفل الاجتماعية رغم أنها من أهم العوامل لتعلم اللغة والاكتساب المبكر لمهارة التواصل. باختيار الألعاب المناسبة، يمكن للآباء أن يتعلموا كيف يثيرون انتباه الطفل، وإدراكه السمعى واللغوى. من المهم أن تتذكرى أنه عندما تبدئين لعبة مع طفلك يجب أن تكملاها للنهاية ومن الأفضل عدم مقاطعتكما أثناء اللعب لأن ذلك يظهر للطفل أهمية النشاط الذى تقومان به سوياً مما يزيد من حماس الطفل له. من الألعاب التى تساعد على تنمية المهارات الاجتماعية للطفل هى الألعاب التى تعتمد على تبادل الأدوار أو التمثيل حيث يمكن أن يأخذ كل من الطفل والأب و/أو الأم دوراً يمثله كأنهم فى موقف حقيقى مثل الطبيب والمريض، أو المدرس والتلميذ. قراءة الكتب المصورة مع طفلك أيضاً من العوامل التى تنمى مهاراته الاجتماعية. احرصى على توجيه أسئلة لطفلك عما يراه فى الكتاب، اذكرى أسماء الأشياء الموجودة فى الكتاب واطلبى من طفلك تكرارها واشرحى له ما يحدث فى القصة بوضوح. فى سن الثانية يجب أن يستطيع الطفل وصف ما يراه فى الكتاب وكذلك التعبير عن نفسه وعن شعوره تجاه ما يراه. كثيراً ما تكون مفيدة أيضاً اللعب التى تعتمد على التقليد والاستجابة، عادةً تنطق هذه اللعب أسماء أشياء ثم تشجع الطفل على تكرار ما سمعه بصوت مرتفع، أو قد تطلب اللعبة من الطفل الاستجابة لأمر معين مثل الضغط على زر معين أو اختيار صورة معينة.

إرسال الطفل إلى حضانة على مستوى جيد من التجهيزات والدراية العلمية والتربوية هى فى الواقع خطوة هامة فى بناء مهارات الطفل الاجتماعية. إن ذهاب الطفل إلى الحضانة يساعده على تعلم كيفية اللعب والتفاعل مع الأطفال الآخرين وهو ما يعلمه مفاهيم معينة مثل التحمل، المشاركة، والاهتمام بمشاعر الآخرين. كما أن الحضانة تعتبر خطوة تمهيدية للمدرسة وتسهل على الطفل المواد التعليمية التى سيتلقاها فى السنوات الأولى فى المدرسة.

كلما قضيتم وقتاً أكبر فى إرشاد أطفالكم للألعاب المفيدة، كلما أتحتم الفرصة لعقولهم لكى تنمو بشكل صحى.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*نمى ذكاء طفلك- من 3 إلى 5 سنوات* 


*




شجعى طفلك على التعلم من خلال اللعب فى سن الحضانة وما قبل المدرسة. 
السن من 3 إلى 5 سنوات هو بداية التجربة المدرسية الحقيقية للطفل، وخلال هذه المرحلة سيبتعد الطفل لساعات طويلة عن أمه لذلك من المهم أن تعمل الأم على تقوية علاقتها بطفلها بشكل أكبر. اللعب سوياً هو أحد الطرق لتقوية تلك العلاقة بينك وبين طفلك وكذلك لتجهيز الطفل للأنشطة التى سيقوم بها فى الحضانة. إن الآباء الذين يدمجون أطفالهم فى الألعاب التعليمية يرفعون من روح المبادرة ومستوى التركيز عند أطفالهم كما أنهم بذلك أيضاً يكسرون أية حواجز لدى الأطفال تجاه العملية التعليمية نتيجة خوفهم من الأشياء الغير مألوفة لديهم.

الألعاب التعليمية التى تجهز الطفل للمدرسة 
عند التحضير للأنشطة التى تعتمد على الألعاب التعليمية، يجب أن يضع الأبوان فى اعتبارهما الأمور الآتية التى تجهز الطفل لمرحلة دخول المدرسة:

• شجعى طفلك على أن يثق بنفسه وأن نمى عنده الفضول للتعلم
الألعاب المقترحة: 
يجب أن تتوفر فى البيت فى هذه المرحلة العديد من الكتب. أفضل كتب يمكن أن تقرئيها لطفلك هى الكتب التى تحتوى على الصور البارزة، والقصص التى بها بعض صفحات للتلوين. حاولى أن تجعلى هذه التجربة ممتعة لطفلك لأن القراءة سوياً ستساعد على تنمية قدرته على التعبير بثقة عن نفسه عن طريق الكلام مما سيساعده فيما بعد على التواصل مع الأطفال الآخرين، المدرسين، ومعك أنت. أظهرى لطفلك شغفك بالقراءة معه وناقشيه فى التفاصيل والأحداث المثيرة فى القصة.

• يجب أن يتعرف طفلك على الحروف والأرقام 
الألعاب المقترحة: 
الحروف: تجنبى تعليم الطفل الحروف بالترتيب، ولكن ركزى على اللعب التى تبين طريقة كتابة الكلمات وطريقة نطقها بوضوح. اللعب التى تنطق الحروف أو التى تظهر صورة ملونة لما يختاره الطفل هى فى الواقع لعب محفزة لقدرات الطفل. المكعبات التى عليها حروف وصور واللوحات ذات الحروف المغناطيسية أيضاً تساعد الطفل على التعرف على الحروف بطريقة بسيطة، كما أن الشرائط التى تحتوى على أغانى تردد طريقة كتابة الكلمات كثيراً ما تكون مفيدة إذا نجح الأبوان فى لفت انتباه الطفل لكلمات الأغنية ومساعدته بالغناء معه.

الأرقام: 
يمكنك أن تلعبى مع طفلك ألعاباً للعد من خلال الأنشطة التى تقومون بها على مدار اليوم. يمكنكما أن تعدا عدد حبات العنب التى يضعها فى فمه ويأكلها، عدد الشوك على مائدة الطعام، أو عدد فرش الأسنان الموجودة فى الحمام، .. الخ، فهناك الكثير من الأشياء التى تقابلينها أنت وطفلك كل يوم تصلح للعد. ألعاب العد البدائية التى يمكنك شراؤها لطفلك هى ألعاب اللوحات التى يستخدم فيها الزهر لتحديد عدد النقلات التى سينقلها الطفل، أو لعبة الدومينو. كتب العد التى تعطى الفرصة لطفلك للتعرف على الأرقام بشفها أو تلوينها هى أيضاً مفيدة كطريقة مباشرة للتعليم. مرة أخرى كل هذه الألعاب يمكن أن تكون ممتعة للطفل إذا قدمها الأبوان له بشكل ممتع، أما إذا جعلت طفلك يشعر بأن هذه الألعاب واجب أو مهمة فسيحد ذلك من رغبته فى التعلم. 

• تأكدى من أن طفلك يتمتع بصحة جيدة ولديه القدرات البدنية اللازمة • 
من المهم أن تجهزى صحة طفلك للدخول فى مرحلة المدرسة التى عادةً تتطلب طاقة أكثر وقدرة أكبر على الاحتمال عن المرحلة التى كان الطفل فيها بالبيت أو يذهب إلى الحضانة. تأكدى من أن طفلك يتناول الغذاء الصحى المفيد وأنه قد حصل على التطعيمات اللازمة.

الألعاب المقترحة: 
ينصح أن يلعب طفلك رياضة مناسبة لسنه لأن ذلك سيساعد على زيادة طاقته وقوته، وكذلك سترفع قدرته على العمل فى جماعة والالتزام بالتوجيهات. يمكن أن يكون مفيداً بنفس الدرجة أن يتبع الطفل وأبواه أو أحدهما روتين رياضى حيث يأخذ الأب أو الأم الطفل إلى النادى أو أى مكان مفتوح ليلعبا معاً أى لعبة بدنية مثل لعبة "الاستغماية" أو يمارسا السباحة.
إن القدرات العضلية البسيطة مثل مسك القلم كثيراً ما تحتاج إلى بعض التدريب. الألعاب التى تحتاج للإتقان واستخدام الأيدى مثل المكعبات، ال"بازلز"، الألعاب التى تحتاج للتركيب، والأشغال اليدوية البسيطة كلها ألعاب تساعد على تحسين الحركات الدقيقة عند الطفل.

• يجب أن يتمتع طفلك بمهارات اجتماعية ومشاعرية إيجابية
من أهم المهارات إن لم تكن أهمها التى يحتاج الطفل لاكتسابها قبل دخوله المدرسة هى المهارات الاجتماعية والمشاعرية. إن الأم/الأب أو ولى الأمر هو فقط الذى يستطيع التأثير بشكل إيجابى على الطفل فيجعله يثق فى نفسه وهو يعمل بمفرده، ويكون متعاوناً مع الآخرين فى الوقت الذى يستطيع فيه التعبير عن احتياجاته، وأيضاً قادراً على اتباع التعليمات البسيطة، وكذلك على التحكم فى مشاعره وانفعالاته السلبية. هذه المهارات تزرع فى الطفل من خلال الحب والصلة بينه وبين أبويه وهو ما قد يتم عن طريق اللعب معه على أن تكون ألعاباً هادئة، ممتعة، لا تعتمد على المنافسة الشديدة (أى أنها لا تسبب ضغطاً على الطفل لكى يكسب)، وألا تحدث مقاطعات أثناء اللعب. 

الألعاب المقترحة: 
الألعاب التى تؤثر بشكل إيجابى على طفلك فى اكتساب هذه النوعية من المهارات هى الألعاب التى تقوم على تبادل الأدوار مثل تقمص الطفل والأب/الأم دور الطبيب والمريض، أو المدرس والتلميذ، أو البائع والمشترى ..الخ. ممارسة مثل هذه الألعاب والقيام بشرح بعض الأمور للطفل أثناء اللعب يكون مفيداً جداً لطفلك. على سبيل المثال، عند لعبكما لعبة الطبيب والمريض يمكن أن تظهرى لطفلك كيف يتصرف عندما يذهب للطبيب ويكون متألماً. أظهرى لطفلك أننا عندما نعانى من آلام بسيطة يجب أن يكون تصرفنا إزاء ذلك هو التعبير عن هذه الآلام وليس الصراخ أو إهانة أحد بحجة أننا نتألم. العديد من هذه المواقف تعلم الطفل التحكم فى النفس، الصبر، والقدرة على التحليل. اللعب التى تساعد على مثل هذه النوعية من الألعاب متوفرة الآن فى المحلات. يمكنك أن تجدى بسهولة لعبة تمثل المنتجات الموجودة فى السوبر ماركت وخزينة الدفع، أو جراج وأدوات تنظيف السيارات، أو أدوات تنظيف مثل المقشة والجردل، ..الخ. من المهم أن تتذكرى أنه أثناء اللعب مع طفلك يجب أن تكونى قريبة منه وأن تلتقى عيونكم بقدر الإمكان. حاولى احتضان طفلك أو التربيت (الطبطبة) على كتفه أو ظهره أو المسح على رأسه كلما أمكن. 

أحسنى اختيار المدرسة‍! 
خذى وقتك للتأكد من أن الحضانة فى المدرسة التى اخترتيها لديها برنامجاً تدريجياً للانتقال بالطفل إلى التعليم الأكاديمى. المدرسة الجيدة ستعرف بالطبع أن اللعب هو جزء طبيعى من العملية التعليمية فى هذه السن وقد ثبت أن التعلم من خلال اللعب أكثر فاعلية من كتابة الأوراق أو الاستماع إلى المدرسة. إذا أدخلت طفلك فى مدرسة تعطى دروساً ثقيلة ومناهج تعليمية مكثفة، فأنت بذلك تعرضين طفلك لأن يحكم على العملية التعليمية بأنها شئ ممل وبالتالى يشعر بعدم الحماس للأمر كله وهو لا زال فى هذه السن الصغيرة، وسيبدأ وقتها رحلته التعليمية وهو يشعر بعدم تقديره لذاته، فابحثى عن مدرسة ذات سمعة دراسية جيدة وفى نفس الوقت تأكدى من أن الأطفال الذين يذهبون بالفعل إلى تلك المدرسة سعداء ومستمتعين بالذهاب إليها ويتمتعون بالثقة بالنفس. 
لا تقعى فى خطأ رؤية طفلك لوقت قصير فقط بعد المدرسة لتطعميه فقط ثم يذهب للنوم. احرصى على أن تقضى معه وقتاً تتحدثان فيه سوياً، أو تلعبا وتقرءا قصصاً لكى يحتفظ طفلك بعلاقته معك وهو ما سيعطيه الأمان لبقية حياته.*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*نوبات غضب طفلك* 


*




إذا كان طفلك بين الثانية والثالثة من عمره، فغالباً قد قرأت العديد من الموضوعات عن نوبات غضب الأطفال، وغالباً أيضاً قد سألت إحدى صديقاتك أو والدتك عما يمكنك أن تفعليه تجاه تلك المشكلة بعد أن استنفذت كل الطرق للتعامل معها، لكن لازلت تجدين نفسك فى شدة الحرج عندما تكونين فى السوبر ماركت أو فى نزهة مع بعض صديقاتك ويبدأ طفلك فى الصراخ أو ضرب الأرض بقدميه أو إلقاء نفسه على الأرض.

إن التعامل مع غضب الطفل أمراً محيراً، مرهقاً، ويمثل ضغطاً نفسياً على الأبوين، لكن هدفك لا يجب أن يكون كبت مشاعر الغضب لدى طفلك أو لديك بل يجب أن يكون هدفك تقبل تلك المشاعر وفهمها ثم توجيه الطفل إلى الأساليب المقبولة للتعبير عن تلك المشاعر. إذا نظرنا إلى نوبات الغضب بالمنظور السليم سنجد أنها جزء بناء للغاية فى النمو الصحى للطفل. 

لماذا يغضب الطفل؟ 
نوبات الغضب بسبب الإرهاق أو الغيظ 
الحالة: 
عندما يكون طفلك مرهقاً، جائعاً، أو متضايقاً من شئ، فلأنه لا يعرف أى طريقة أخرى للتعبير عن تلك المشاعر، فهو يشعر بالغضب. ينمو لدى الطفل هذا الشعور بالغضب فيبدأ الطفل فى الصراخ والضرب بقدميه.
ماذا تفعلين؟
حاولى معرفة سبب غضبه أولاً، فإن كان مرهقاً، حاولى أخذه إلى الفراش لينام، وإن كان جائعاً أعطيه وجبة خفيفة، أما إذا كان متضايقاً من شئ، حاولى تهدئته واطلبى منه أن يشرح لك بهدوء ما يضايقه. حاولى أن تظهرى له فهمك له وتعاطفك معه. على سبيل المثال، إذا كان سبب غضبه عدم قدرته على ترتيب ال"بازل" فيمكنك أن تقولى له: "هذه البازل حقاً تبدو صعبة،" ثم اعرضى عليه مساعدتك، وإذا لم يقبل المساعدة اكتفى بتشجيعه. ضعى فى ذهنك أن الأطفال فى هذه السن لا يعرفون متى وكيف يتوقفون عندما يشعرون بالتعب، فطفلك يعتمد عليك فى هذا الأمر. إذا رأيت أن ال"بازل" على سبيل المثال صعبة جداً عليه، اقترحى عليه أن يتوقف ويقوم بعمل شئ آخر لبعض الوقت وقاومى شعورك بالرغبة فى التدخل لحل المشكلة لإنهائها لأنك بذلك ستعلمين طفلك الاعتماد على الآخرين.

نوبات الغضب بسبب الرفض أو الامتناع عن أمر معين 
الحالة:
فى مرحلة معينة من مراحل عمر الطفل تكون كلمة "لا" هى الرد الدائم عنده، فعندما تقولين له أن الآن "وقت الطعام" أو "وقت الذهاب إلى المدرسة" أو "وقت الحمام" ستواجهين دائماً بكلمة "لا". بعد قليل، كلمة "لا" ستصبح هى الرد على أى طلب أو اقتراح.
ماذا تفعلين؟ 
توضح د. سعاد موسى – أستاذ مساعد الطب النفسى بجامعة القاهرة – وتقول: "الطفل يتعلم قول "لا" قبل قول "نعم"، فالطفل يسعى إلى التفرد ويحاول أن يجعل لنفسه كياناً مستقلاً عن أبويه." تجنبى المواقف التى تستدعى قول "نعم" أو "لا" وذلك بالتمهيد مسبقاً لما تريدين. على سبيل المثال، عند وقت النوم قولى لطفلك، "بعد قليل يا حبيبى ستدخل لتنام، يبقى وقت لدور واحد فقط تلعبه،" بدلاً من قول: "هيا! حان وقت النوم." بهذه الطريقة سيكون الطفل سعيداً بأنه لا يزال يستطيع اللعب لبعض الوقت، وعندما ينتهى الوقت وتخبرينه أن الوقت قد حان لدخول الفراش لن يشعر بضيق شديد. 

نوبات الغضب بسبب الرغبة فى لفت الانتباه 
الحالة:
إن طفلك يحتاج إلى انتباهك له ويريد هذا الانتباه فى الحال. على سبيل المثال أنت مشغولة تفعلين شيئاً أو لديك ضيوفاً على العشاء وطفلك مصر على أن تلعبى معه فى الحال، أو أنت فى السوبر ماركت وطفلك يريدك أن تشترى له شيئاً فى التو واللحظة. هذه النوعية من نوبات الغضب تشمل "الزن" والتمرغ على الأرض. ماذا تفعلين؟
قولى "لا" فقط وارفضى الاستسلام لطلبه، وغالباً سيبكى طفلك ويصرخ ويضرب الأرض بقدميه. حاولى البقاء هادئة وابتسمى وأخبريه أنك تحبينه، ثم خذيه ودعيه يجلس فى مكان هادئ إلى أن تنتهى نوبة غضبه وعندما يهدأ اعرضى عليه أن تتحدثا سوياً. بهذه الطريقة سيتعلم طفلك أن ما فعله ليس هو الأسلوب السليم للفت الانتباه. قد يكون السبب وراء نوبة غضب طفلك هو رغبته فى لفت انتباهك إليه، فإذا كان الحال هكذا، فأنت تحتاجين لقضاء وقت أطول قيم معه. 

نوبات الغضب المحرجة 
الحالة:
هذه النوعية من نوبات الغضب تظهر عادةً فى الأماكن العامة أو أمام الناس. يقوم الطفل بالصراخ الشديد وضرب الأرض بقدميه والقذف بالأشياء وتكسيرها. يزداد شعور الطفل بالغضب إلى أن ينفجر فى الآخرين. فى هذه الحالة يكون مطلوب منك رد فعل فورى لكى لا يؤذى الطفل نفسه أو الآخرين.

ماذا تفعلين؟
الحل الأمثل هو اتباع طريقة "الوقت المستقطع" وهى وضع الطفل بمفرده فى مكان هادئ (لكن تذكرى، دقيقة واحدة فقط لكل سنة من عمر الطفل)، مع الاطمئنان بأن باب الغرفة مفتوحاً. إذا كنتما فى مكان عام، خذيه واخرجى من المكان أو خذيه إلى سيارتك. علمى طفلك أن سوء السلوك لن يجد قبولاً منك أو من الآخرين وأنه لن يكافأ أبداً على سوء سلوكه، لكن من أجل حل بناء طويل المدى، حاولى الاستماع إلى طفلك لكى تعرفى سبب غضبه. 

نوبات الغضب العارمة 
الحالة:
إذا أصبح الموقف صعباً على طفلك قد يفقد سيطرته على نفسه ويبدأ فى ضربك أو فى ضرب الآخرين. ماذا تفعلين؟ 

من المهم أن تمسكى طفلك إذا سمح لك بذلك لكن ليس بطريقة عنيفة. أمسكيه وكأنك تحتضنينه وقولى له: "أنا سأمسكك حتى تهدأ لكى لا تؤذى نفسك أو غيرك،" يمكنك حتى أن تسمى هذا الوقت "وقت الحضن الكبير" وافعلى ذلك كلما فقد طفلك السيطرة على نفسه. تذكرى أن الأطفال أحياناً يخافون من قوة غضبهم ويحتاجون لوجود شخص آخر للسيطرة على الموقف. طمئنى طفلك أنه حتى لو فقد السيطرة على نفسه فأنت لن تفقدى السيطرة على نفسك أو على الموقف. 

نصائح لنوبات الغضب 
• من المهم للغاية عدم استسلامك لنوبات غضب طفلك لأنها بذلك ستتكرر بشكل أكثر. حتى لو كان ما يطلبه طفلك طلباً توافقين عليه إلا أنه إذا طلب ذلك بدخوله فى نوبة غضب قولى له: "أتمنى أن ألبى لك هذا الطلب ولكنى لا أستطيع ذلك الآن لأنك تتصرف بهذا الشكل، ربما فى المرة القادمة أشترى لك ما تطلب." تطمئنك د. سعاد بأنه حتى لو لم يعبر طفلك عن فهمه لما تفعلين إلا أنك بذلك قد علمتيه شيئاً وفى المرة التالية سيحرص على التصرف بشكل أفضل حتى يحصل على ما يريد.

• تخلصى من فكرة أن الغضب دليل على سوء التربية، فالغضب فى الحقيقة شعور بالخوف يعترى الطفل ولا يستطيع السيطرة عليه ولا يعرف كيف يعبر عنه. لا تنسى أن غضب طفلك كما أنه يضايقك فهو أيضاً يخيف طفلك.

• إن هدفك هو أن تعلمى طفلك كيف يتخذ قرارات جيدة بنفسه وكيف يتعامل مع المواقف الصعبة. عندما ينفجر طفلك من الغضب نتيجة سقوط مكعباته كلما رصها، فهذا يمثل موقفاً صعباً عليه حتى لو لم تلحظى أنت ذلك.

• خلال مرحلة الطفولة يتشابه الغضب مع الحزن، ففى نوبة غضب طفلك القادمة حاولى معرفة إن كان شيئاً يحزنه.

• هناك خط رفيع بين الغضب والعدوانية، فالغضب شئ طبيعى لأن طفلك يشعر بالضيق، أما الطفل العدوانى كثيراً ما يحاول تدمير الأشياء أو إيذاء الآخرين سواء بالكلمة أو بالفعل. السلوك العدوانى يعنى وجود مشاكل مشاعرية لدى الطفل تحتاج للتعامل معها بشكل سليم باتباع طريقة "الوقت المستقطع" فى كل مرة يسئ فيها الطفل السلوك. إذا استمر الطفل فى سلوكه العدوانى وبدا عليه الاستمتاع بإيذاء الآخرين يجب أن يطلب الأبوان مشورة أخصائى نفسى.

• ليس كافياً أن تقولى لطفلك أن هذا سلوك غير مقبول، لكن قولى شيئاً مثل: "دعنى أريك طريقة أفضل لفعل ذلك،" ثم أرشديه.

• تذكرى أن لكل طفل شخصيته المنفردة، فالأسلوب الذى يصلح مع طفل قد لا يصلح مع طفل آخر. فقد يهدأ طفل من حمله واحتضانه، وقد يهدأ طفل آخر إذا أظهرت له أنك تفهمين مشاعره. من المهم أن تجربى مع طفلك كل الطرق حتى تعرفى الأسلوب الذى يشعره بالأمان حتى تمر لحظات الخوف التى تعتريه.

• هناك خط رفيع بين التربية بالإرهاب والتربية التى تعلم الطفل. إن الضرب أو الصراخ فى الطفل سيحط من قدره، ويقلل من تقديره لذاته، أو قد يدفعه للعند. بدلاً من ذلك جربى طريقة "الوقت المستقطع"، عدم استسلامك لنوبات غضبه وتوجيهه خلالها بحسم.

• تقول د. سعاد: "عندما تكونين فى مكان عام يكون توجيه سلوك طفلك مسألة أصعب لكن يجب أن تنسى الشعور بالذنب والحرج وضعى فى ذهنك أن ما تفعلينه هو لصالح طفلك وهو ما سيستمر معه لمدة ال"60" أو ال"70" عاماً القادمين. الطفل الذى لا يتم التعامل مع نوبات غضبه بشكل سليم، سيصبح عندما يكبر إنساناً يعانى من نوبات غضب فى بيته وعمله لأنه لم يتعلم أى طريقة أخرى للتعامل مع المواقف التى تغيظه أو تضايقه."*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*شعر طفلك مصاب بالقمل؟* 


*




كيف تقضين على القمل إذا أصاب شعر طفلك؟ 
فجأة ذات يوم وأنت تمشطين شعر طفلك كالمعتاد، تجدين فى رأسه قمل، وبالطبع تشعرين بالضيق وتبدأ العديد من الأفكار تمر بذهنك: "من أين جاء هذا القمل؟"، "هل أى شخص آخر فى الأسرة مصاب بالقمل؟"، "كيف أتخلص من هذا القمل؟" اهدئى، توقفى عن تلك التساؤلات وابدئى فى اتخاذ خطوات فعلية للتخلص من هذه المشكلة.

ما هو القمل؟ 
القمل حشرات صغيرة تلدغ جلد فروة الرأس وتعيش على امتصاص الدم منها. يمر القمل خلال دورة حياته بثلاث مراحل:

السيبان: هو البيض الذى يبيضه القمل، وهو جامد، لونه أبيض لؤلؤى، ويأخذ شكل دمعة العين ويلتصق بشدة فى الشعر. يمكن أن يوجد السيبان فى كل الرأس ولكن يوجد أكثر فى المنطقة خلف الأذنين وفى مؤخرة الرأس من عند الرقبة. يفقس السيبان خلال 6 إلى 10 أيام. لكن حتى بعد أن يفقس السيبان، فقد يظل الغلاف الأبيض عالقاً بالشعر وعادةً من الصعب معرفة ما إذا كان يحتوى على جنين حى معدى أم لا. إحدى الطرق لمعرفة ذلك هو مكانه فى الشعر. فالسيبان الميت عادةً يكون على بعد أكثر من نصف سم من فروة الرأس أما السيبان الحى فعادةً يكون قريب جداً من فروة الرأس.

الحوراء : تخرج الحوراء من السيبان وهى بيضاء وشفافة وتتغذى على دم فروة الرأس. 

القمل: تستغرق الحوراء من أسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع لكى تصبح قمل ويكون القمل لونه بنى أو رمادى وهو تقريباً بحجم حبة السمسم. يتحرك القمل بسرعة شديدة ويصعب الإمساك به. يمكن أن يعيش القمل لمدة ثلاثين يوماً فى فروة الرأس لكن يعيش يوم أو يومين فقط خارج الشعر. 

من الذى يصاب بالقمل؟ 
القمل يمكن أن يصيب أى إنسان بعكس الاعتقاد السائد بأنه دليل على عدم النظافة أو أنه مرتبط بالفقر، فالناس الذين يعيشون فى أماكن نظيفة جداً ويتبعون العادات الصحية السليمة قد يصابون بالقمل مثلهم مثل أى شخص آخر. لكن الأطفال دائماً أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالقمل. 

كيف ينتشر القمل؟ 
• الاحتكاك المباشر بين رأس شخص مصاب وشخص غير مصاب، فالأطفال فى الحضانات والمدارس والنوادى يكونون أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالقمل نتيجة الاحتكاك المباشر بينهم. 
• استخدام الأشياء الخاصة بشخص مصاب بالقمل مثل الوسادة، الفوطة، البرنس، فرشاة أو مشط الشعر، القبعة، توك الشعر، أو الملابس. 
بعد أن تتأكدى من أن طفلك مصاب بالقمل، فمن الأفضل أن تبدئى فى اتخاذ خطوات فعلية فى الحال. 

خطوات للتخلص من القمل: 
• اشترى نوع جيد من الشامبو الخاص بالقمل وكذلك سائل الشعر الخاص بالتخلص من القمل واللذان يجب أن يستخدما حسب الإرشادات الموجودة عليهما. فى نفس الوقت، اكشفى على شعر جميع أفراد الأسرة، فإن 50% من الأطفال المصابين بالقمل يكون فى أسرتهم شخصاً آخر مصاب. 
• ابدئى علاج كل المصابين الآخرين خلال 24 ساعة لكى تتجنبى إعادة انتشار العدوى. 
• تخلصى من القمل والسيبان باستخدام المشط الخاص بذلك وهو مشط أسنانه ضيقة فيساعد على التخلص منهما. رغم أن هذه الطريقة تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً، إلا أنها الطريقة الأكثر فاعلية للتخلص من السيبان الذى عادةً لا يقضى عليه باستخدام السائل الخاص بالقمل. إذن فهذه الخطوة هامة للتخلص من القمل وللحماية من الإصابة المزمنة به. هذه العملية يجب أن تتكرر على الأقل 3 مرات أسبوعياً حتى تتأكدى من أن المشكلة انتهت.
• اغسلى باستخدام الصابون والماء كل الملابس، الملايات، وأكياس الوسادات التى كان طفلك يستخدمها خلال اليومين السابقين لبدء العلاج لأن القمل يستطيع أن يعيش لمدة يومين بعيد عن فروة الرأس. • انقعى جميع الأمشاط والفرش الخاصة بطفلك فى ماء ساخن وصابون لمدة عشر دقائق.
• استخدمى المكنسة الكهربائية احتياطياً لتنظيف السجاد، الأرضيات، وفرش البيت.
• لتجنب إعادة الإصابة، أرشدى طفلك إلى عدم استخدام قبعات، ملابس، فرش الشعر، أو أية متعلقات شخصية لأى شخص آخر تعتقدين أنها قد تسبب عدوى، وفى نفس الوقت علميه ألا يسمح لأحد باستخدام حاجياته هو الشخصية.
• كررى استخدام سائل وشامبو القمل حسب الإرشادات الموجودة عليهما حتى تنتهى دورة حياة القمل. 

نصائح هامة: 
ضعى فى اعتبارك النصائح الآتية لتساعدك وتسهل عليك عملية التخلص من القمل:

• كونى صبورة، فهذه العملية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً، فسيكون طفلك أكثر صبراً إذا رآك كذلك.
• استخدمى المشط الخاص بالقمل والسيبان من النوع المعدنى لأنه أكثر فاعلية من المشط البلاستيك.
• استخدمى عدسة مكبرة وإضاءة جيدة عند تنقية القمل والسيبان حتى لا يفوتك أى منها.
• حاولى شغل طفلك بفيلم فيديو يحبه أثناء فحص شعره.
• استخدمى بنس أو كليبسات شعر لفصل خصيلات الشعر التى انتهيت من فحصها.*

----------


## نور علي

**

*ماشاء الله مشكوره على المجهود الرائع*
*طــرح رائع ومهم* *منكِ*
*عزيزتي*
*بنوتة توتة*
*الف شكر لك على طرحك* *الرائع والمفيد**.*
*ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*لاحرمنا منك ومن طرحك وجديدك**.*
*موضوع يستحق التثبيت*
*دمت* *في حفظ الباري* 
*تحياتي لكِم* 
*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*اخجلني ردك غاليتي نور علي..* 

*سلمت يداك عزيزتي ع ردك الرائع* 

*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*

----------


## بيسان

موضوووووووووووووع ولا اروع من هيك 

صحيح اني مو متزوجه بس استفد منه 

تسلمي خيتووو

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*عزيزتي.. بيسان*

*حضورك اروع حبيبتي*

*الله يسلمك*
*ومشكوره حبيتي ع الطله الحلوه*

----------


## دموع تبتسم

يسلموووووو اختي بنوته توته على الطرح المفيد 

جدا والرائع والمجهود المبذول ...

ننتظر جديدك وابداعك

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*العفو غاليتي*
*اسعدني تواجدك*

----------


## amerah

موووضوع ررررررررررائع جداااااااااااااا

تسلمين ياقلبي على المعلوومات المفيده 

ويعطيك الف عافيه يالغلاااااااااااااا

----------


## هناهنا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن

أحسنتم على هذا الموضوع المفيد 
نسخته وأعطيته لزوجتي الحامل ، فرحت به كثيراَ ، لأنه حملها الأول...
نسأل الله أن يرزقكِ الفرح الدائم في الدنيا والأخرة .. وجميع القراء
نسألكم الدعاء بتعجيل الفرج

----------

